# *Latest transfer gossip...



## nuffsaid (May 13, 2003)

*Ed, how about a sticky for all the latest transfer gossip?*

As its a closed season we're gonna have to survive on the scraps of transfer gossip to feed our footie habit for the next few months.

There's usually loads of rumour mongering so how about a sticky to keep tabs on the comings and goings. 

I heard Arsenal might finally be able to off load Kanu to Valencia in return for someone (not very helpful that but can't remember) plus cash. 

Also there were rumours about John Terry going to Arsenal but I can't see that now Chelsea have Champions League. 

But the biggy is Beckham, heard last night on Talksport that Real Madrid will put an offer in around July, then see what happens.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2003)

Oh, OK then: thread title duly changed...


----------



## nuffsaid (May 13, 2003)

Excellent, cheers.

Kewell to Man U is another I heard, bloody hope not.

And this morning on Talksport - some Turkish club, not Galalalaaray, or however they're spelt, putting a bid in for Viduka.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 13, 2003)

great idea!

it'll be interesting to see which players Leeds United will sell over the summer....

we still have a few decent players in the squad but I wonder how many will remain in August? although we've stayed up we have massive debts so more players could be on their way to keep the creditors/administrators from our door and as we're gonna be in deep shit for the forseeable future others might want to leave of their own accord. 

most likely departures are:

harry kewell - he now has a year left on his contract so if he won't sign a new one (or if we can't afford his agent's hyperinflated wage demands) he'll have to go.

paul robinson - given that the plc board could point to the fact that nigel martyn is still ok for a couple of years, danny milosevic is also supposed to be quite good and we have a couple of excellent young keepers coming through the ranks I think robbo's probably played his last game for us too.

and then there's mark viduka, alan smith, danny mills....


----------



## kained&able (May 13, 2003)

rumour is david bellion of sunderland is pissing off to man u.


dave


----------



## Epico (May 13, 2003)

Don'tcha love the 'Have your say' part of the BBC.co.uk transfer gossip page.

Todays gem:


> I am Arsene Wenger's cleaner and I overheard him in the bath singing, "Heskey for Arsenal!"
> 
> Jake, North London



Likely story mate


----------



## Wowbagger (May 13, 2003)

Superb.  A silly season thread.

Bob Pires and Kanu are probably the two prime candidates to up and leave us.  Main speculation concerning incoming transfers will of course centre around a new goalkeeper (Taylor and Shaaban look to have things covered just fine) and approximately twenty-five million centre-backs.

http://www.arseweb.com should be starting up their official Silly Season page soon.  They keep track of every transfer rumour concerning Arsenal, no matter how silly, and then table them up when the new season starts.  I think they managed to break 120 last year.


----------



## Jay Emm (May 13, 2003)

If Viduka went to Galatasaray I doubt he'd get out of Leeds alive.


----------



## Yoj (May 13, 2003)

Julien Escude is going to Man Yoo on a Free from Rennes.


----------



## Stavrogin (May 13, 2003)

Tottenham time! (takes breath)

Morientes
Ibrahimovic
Salas
Zamora
Materazzi
Matt Taylor
Bowyer
Ormerod
Jason Roberts
Benni Mccarthy
Heskey
Kevin Phillips
Vassel

----

Actually, that's not that many at all - come on Hoddle, you're just not trying hard enough!  Why don't you open a call centre in india and have them feeling clubs out all day long?


----------



## twistedAM (May 13, 2003)

Kevin Phillips announced today he's leaving Sunderland. Sky Sports News speculate Boro and Spurs. Maybe he can help someone get relegated next year as well. Unlikely any of the top teams will go for him after last season


----------



## bubblehead (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stavrogin _
> *Tottenham time! (takes breath)
> 
> Morientes
> ...



best add Ronaldo, Zidane, Carlos, Beckham, Nesta, Rooney, etc. to that list......


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twisted _
> *Kevin Phillips announced today he's leaving Sunderland. Sky Sports News speculate Boro and Spurs.*


 nah - as Leeds have no money and Peter Reid has connections with the mackems who need to offload players I reckon a few of their players will end up at elland road before too long, eg

we need a left back - gray

we need a central midfielder - mccann

we'll need a striker to replace kewell - phillips

unfortunately they haven't got any decent central defenders and we badly need one of those....


----------



## Nou Camp (May 13, 2003)

*Spurs*

Zamora has gotta be worth a punt. C'mon ENIC, get your bleedin' chequebook out. Jason Roberts is a so-called Spurs fan, but ain't exactly gonna make me rush out and get me season ticket...Salas, overweight, over paid and past his prime...ditto Heskey....Phillips has done nothing all season. Bowyer's obviously looking to jump ship to another London club..yeah he'd be great in midfield, but let's hope the nasty little man fucks off somewhere else. Morientes can run and jump...how dare he think Real Madrid is a bigger team than Tottenham Hotspur!!   Rivaldo's getting booed by the Milanese, most of his attempts at scoring are hitting the upper rows of the San Siro (though let's hope if he gets off the bench tonight he'll do something against the nasty blue middle-class half of Milan!). ENIC ain't gonna splash out big bucks while there's so much uncertaintity about Hoddle.....and how dare they unveil a new kit while we tread the murky waters of mid table.Tottenham Til I Die. X


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2003)

Zamora for Leicester is all we seem to hear.. what are peoples opinions on him? worth a punt?


----------



## ziconess (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChrisFilter _
> *Zamora for Leicester is all we seem to hear.. what are peoples opinions on him? worth a punt? *



Have seen him a couple of times & even tho his overall play hasn't been of the best he he's always bloody scored. Am surprised no-one's taken a chance on him sooner tbh.


----------



## wire thing (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stavrogin _
> *Tottenham time! (takes breath)
> 
> Morientes
> ...



Marco Materazzi? Isn't he a centre-half? 

Any of the above who are 'bigger names' than Hoddle have no chance of going to Spurs while Hoddle is manager.

The best transfer Spurs could have is another manger.


----------



## kained&able (May 13, 2003)

zamora has been linked with every permeirship club now hasn't he????

and a fair few div one clubs. If defoe goes he is the man i want west ham to go for.


dave


----------



## Sorry. (May 13, 2003)

Re: Kevin Phillips. Rumours round Glasgow suggest he's Rangers bound. Apparently he's been seen at a couple of games there, his agent has as well. 

And Sunderland still owe Rangers £3m for Flo ...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 14, 2003)

I can see the Old Firm transfer speculation crashing the board if posted on this thread.

As of yet only Gallardo for Celtic with Roma looking to buy Balde


----------



## mrkikiet (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *
> we need a left back - gray
> we need a central midfielder - mccann
> *



You don't want either of those players, they're awful, have you seen Mickey Gray attempting to play this season?

Emerton to newcastle. newcastle rumours and there are more there if anyone cares to look.

Why is pires leaving arsenal?


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geordietim _
> *You don't want either of those players, they're awful, have you seen Mickey Gray attempting to play this season?*


 yes - I'm well aware of how shit they are! 

but given that nobody half-decent would want to come to Leeds right now and we couldn't afford them even if they did - the likes of mccann and gray are the sort of players we can realistically expect to bring in....


----------



## Relahni (May 14, 2003)

Liverpool to sign.

A full back - Finnan
A left winger - Duff
A partner for Owen - Ciise
And defensive cover for H&H - Boumsong.

To sell

Heskey - to Spurs - £10m  
Ok £8m 
Berger to Portsmouth
Xavier to Galatasaray
Diomede to some French club.
Smicer to Girls aloud.


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> *
> Smicer to Girls aloud. *



naw he's getting a job as Noel Gallagher's stand in.

ps Sky still reckon it's Phillips for Middlesboro.

Any Man City rumours besides Sorenson to replace PS??


----------



## Stavrogin (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChrisFilter _
> *Zamora for Leicester is all we seem to hear.. what are peoples opinions on him? worth a punt? *



Zamora is exactly what tottenham need, we were already low on forwards and now teddy's gone - although Qu Bo is coming we still need more - Zamora is perfect - young and from the lower leagues - these are the kinds of players we need to really do something

Petition Hoddle (like I used to do to Ossie Ardiles when I was little) and get him to sign zamora!


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2003)

I hear David James to Man city.


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 14, 2003)

citeh are also interested in nigel martyn.


----------



## Epico (May 14, 2003)

Well, I don't know wether tottingham will get zamora, but i've just read they're after Viduka.


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *I hear David James to Man city.
> 
> 
> dave *



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Please say it ain't so. Hope it's Sorenson. Keep it Danish.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Epico _
> *Well, I don't know wether tottingham will get zamora, but i've just read they're after Viduka. *


 I know they've talked to viduka's agent....


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2003)

will leeds have a striker next season??????


sold. keane and fowler, kewells going, viduka might be off. That leaves them with allan smith suspendend and bridges on the treatmeant table!


dave


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *citeh are also interested in nigel martyn. *



Speculation is that Leeds might sell Robinson instead and live with Martyn for another couple of seasons. Doubt if City could afford Robinson.


----------



## wire thing (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> *Liverpool to sign.
> ...A left winger - Duff...
> *



The only way Duff will go to Liverpool is by default (if ManU don't want him). He would be better off at Blackburn than Liverpool as they are a passing team with a manager who has at least a vague idea about what he is doing. 

Sorry but Houillier's track record in the transfer market leaves a lot to be desired. All those guys on your 'out' list are all his buys (except Berger) and have proved to be dismal failures and complete wastes of money.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 15, 2003)

mark viduka loves Leeds United and is not looking to leave. but given our financial position, if we got a big enough offer we'd probably be prepared to sell (sad but true). I can't see him going to a bunch of no hopers like spurs though when there are bigger clubs out there who'd be interested in the duke and could offer us more dosh. and from his point of view there wouldn't be any point moving to another club unless it was in the champs league or uefa cup.   

as for robinson and martyn I reckon one of them has to go. we have a useful 3rd choice keeper called danny milosevic (another aussie) and a couple of younger ones coming through the ranks who are also supposed to be very good. manyoo and arse would probably be interested in robinson and I know the massives have made enquiries about nige. time will tell....


----------



## Relahni (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wire thing _
> *The only way Duff will go to Liverpool is by default (if ManU don't want him).  *



I've heard Duffer is a Liverpool fan and wants to join his best mate - Stevie Finnan at the club.

Ged has bought a fair few good players in his time - Henchoz, Hyppia, Babbel, Hamman, Litmanen and Dudek.

Plus he's brought on pretty average players like Murphy! 

I don't like Ged's style of play but I think he deserves a bit more credit than he gets.  

He's also won a fair few cups! 

But I agree with you - buying Heskey, Diao, Diouff, Traore, Diomede, Cheyrou and the like - has been a complete waste of money.


----------



## g force (May 15, 2003)

Jari Litmanen is a god - this season proved how much you needed someone with vision and creativity and he was the man. Odd that Ajax should do so well just when he rejoins....

Shame he never the got chance, which I think proves Houllier is tactically way off winning the prem.

You can also add to your list Igor Biscan - the worst player in the premiership (apart from Gary Breen but that goes without saying....)


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 15, 2003)

more developments at Leeds: Brian Kidd and Eddie Gray  have just been made redundant....


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g force _
> *Jari Litmanen is a god - this season proved how much you needed someone with vision and creativity and he was the man. Odd that Ajax should do so well just when he rejoins....
> 
> *



and letting Anelka go wasn't that clever but on the other hand, Fowler really doesn't look like he has it any more


----------



## Yoj (May 15, 2003)

Man Utd have today signed David Bellion from Sunderland - undisclosed fee.


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2003)

And back in the real world of the Nationwide....

Ipswich have handed keeper Andy Marshall a free. Which is actually a lot more than he's worth!

All you lower league clubs with a decent keeper better watch out!


----------



## Relahni (May 15, 2003)

Hey Souljacker?

That Osborne thing?  That's Roger Osborne right?  Scorer of the only goal in the 1978 FA cup final?

Can you answer me this?  Did he pass out or something after he scored?  He was substituted after he scored and I was wondering whether he was so overcome with emotion that he had to be taken off?

It may sound like a daft question - but I was 7 at the time and that was my first memory of the FA cup final.  

Just curious like?


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2003)

The 'official' line is that he was injured. But most people agree that the excitement caused him to pass out and he was subbed straight away.

It was the 25th anniversary of the greatest moment in ITFC history last Tuesday and I put that on to commemorate. I was 5. It was the first final I remember and have been an Ipswich supporter ever since.

Edited because I couldn't get a pic to work


----------



## Wowbagger (May 15, 2003)

I can remember watching my dad's tape of that.  It just looked like he didn't quite manage to pass out, but just ran around like a maniac (like you or I might if *we'd* just scored in an FA Cup final) so much that he just used up all his remaining energy going batshit.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2003)

bellions agent has denied that he has signed for amn  ure and is saying that they will not talk to anyone untill his contract with sunderland is over which is 30th june.


dave


----------



## Relahni (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by souljacker _
> *The 'official' line is that he was injured. But most people agree that the excitement caused him to pass out and he was subbed straight away.  *



That's quality.  Something to tell the grandkids - yeah scored the winner in the cup final - then passed out because I was on cloud 9!

 

Great side Ipswich were - Paul Cooper - wickid at saving pens - Mick Mills, Wark, Gates, Brazil, Mariner, then the dutch boys joined later.

Bobby Robson as manager - what a manager he is!  - everywhere he's gone he's been a success.  

A bit off the track to the latest gossip - but at least the Osborne mystery is cleared up.


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *mark viduka loves Leeds United*



How naiive.

Mark Viduka loves himself, looks after himself and nothing else. He supposedly loved Celtic, or so he kept telling the Celtic support. It didn't stop him refusing to come back out forthe 2nd half when he fell out with Jonathan Gould in the game against Inverness Caley, he was too embarassed. 

And he wasn't slow to jump ship as soon as a better offer came along.

He'll leave.


----------



## Sorry. (May 16, 2003)

he's just a crap fat bloke anyway.


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2003)

apparentley Bowyer is heading to everton.


dave


----------



## Yoj (May 19, 2003)

Makelele to Man Utd 

Also Mcmananman to Man City this summer to team up with old Scouse mate Fowler.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nessie ™ _
> *How naiive.
> 
> Mark Viduka loves himself, looks after himself and nothing else. He supposedly loved Celtic, or so he kept telling the Celtic support. It didn't stop him refusing to come back out forthe 2nd half when he fell out with Jonathan Gould in the game against Inverness Caley, he was too embarassed.
> ...


 lol. just cos he didn't like your club.... 

and you'd have to be extremely naive not to realise why somebody with viduka's background might not be very happy in the sectarian atmosphere of the old firm, despite the guarantee of trophies and european football every year. on the other hand he is very happy to stay at Leeds and has repeatedly said so over the last few weeks and months. he could have left when better offers came along last summer and the summer before - but didn't. if he does go it'll be because we have to sell him to keep the creditors at bay....



> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *he's just a crap fat bloke anyway. *


  yup - a crap fat bloke who has scored 20+ goals for Leeds United 3 seasons in a row.... 
cheers duke!


----------



## GushingRussian (May 19, 2003)

'SIR Alex Ferguson could be cooking up another audacious transfer swoop that would stun the Premiership. The Manchester United boss may revive interest shelved in 2001 in Arsenal's Patrick Vieira.'


----------



## nuffsaid (May 19, 2003)

Well the Beeb are now reporting that Chelsea are dithering over John Terry's contract so he might end up at the Arse after all.


Oh and Becks new haircut is to be transfered across the masses.


----------



## chegrimandi (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GushingRussian _
> *'SIR Alex Ferguson could be cooking up another audacious transfer swoop that would stun the Premiership. The Manchester United boss may revive interest shelved in 2001 in Arsenal's Patrick Vieira.' *



in your dreams mate. All the money in England couldn't make Wenger sell Vieira to Madchester. Paddy wouldn't go and Wenger wouldn't sell him. If/when he goes it will be to Real Madrid or Barcelona. End of. No mileage in this - not that there ever was.


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *lol. just cos he didn't like your club....
> *



Viduka has never played for my club.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 20, 2003)

so why the vitriol? viduka seems like a sound bloke to me - based on what I see him do out on the pitch and what fans who have met him have told me. not sure why so many people seem to hate him - unless they support liverpool of course....


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 20, 2003)

Err kosciesza61 just a hint but generally it's not considered a good idea to confuse Celtic and Rangers

And Marc Viduka indeed loves only himself. Nessie didn't mention the fact that he went AWOL from Celtic shortly after he signed, then complained that Celtic hadn't contacted him!


----------



## mrkikiet (May 20, 2003)

looks like that racist thug lee bowyer is going to sign for us/ has already signed. what is sir bobby thinking of?


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 20, 2003)

> Err kosciesza61 just a hint but generally it's not considered a good idea to confuse Celtic and Rangers


 Nessie semed very bitter about mark viduka so I assumed he supported celtic....



> he went AWOL from Celtic shortly after he signed, then complained that Celtic hadn't contacted him!


 no such problems since he came to Leeds....


----------



## bubblehead (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geordietim _
> *looks like that racist thug lee bowyer is going to sign for us/ has already signed. what is sir bobby thinking of? *


yeah, sir bobby's in danger of going down in my estimation  

bramble was one thing  woodgate another (but I think he's got away with it) but f***ing Bowyer


----------



## Winston Legthigh (May 20, 2003)

Just adding my voice to what seems like the majority of toon supporters:

Lee Bowyer doesn't deserve to wear the Black and White Shirt

Just say No, Bobby

(Im praying that his apparent "ankle injury" will stop him passing a medical and the deal will fall through)


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 20, 2003)

blimey....thugs reunited! 

woodgate's already had to "help the police with their enquiries" once since moving to newcastle so signing up his old partner in crime doesn't seem like the greatest idea in the world. I thought the toons were after kleberson....


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *Nessie semed very bitter about mark viduka so I assumed he supported celtic....*



Nessie ™ did as he always does - called it as he and many others saw it. It doesn't matter who you support.


----------



## Dr. Christmas (May 20, 2003)

Can i add my voice to the anti-Viduka lobby.

He was a screaming primadonna at celtic and doesn't really stand comparison to Larsson/ Sutton/ Hartson. And his temperament is appalling. 
I remember a very nasty spitting incident at Dunfermline for which he was sent off. (Frank Rijkaard eat your heart out- and this time there was no racist provocation)
 And in that game this season where he elbowed that Gillingham player brutally during an FA cup tie, then protested his innocence. The esteemed 'Brian moore's head' Gillingham fanzine was full of it the last issue I saw.


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nessie ™ _
> *Nessie ™ did as he always does - called it as he and many others saw it. It doesn't matter who you support. *


 it's a fair cop guv. my humble apologies, d'oh and all that....
 


> _Originally posted by Dr. Christmas _
> *Can i add my voice to the anti-Viduka lobby*


 you're very welcome! yawn....


----------



## mrkikiet (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _ I thought the toons were after kleberson.... [/B]



everyone did, but his agents been touting around and birmingham city have come sniffing.

bowyer deal isn't done and dusted yet. thankfully. but we're just waiting for him to come back from holiday


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2003)

i thought they were after bret emerton



dave


----------



## mrkikiet (May 21, 2003)

we are after brett emerton. but as we are one of the few clubs with money to spend/waste we are being linked with every man and his dog. emerton will be about 3 million probably.


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *it's a fair cop guv. my humble apologies, d'oh and all that....
> *



No probs mate


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 22, 2003)

Patrick Berger's advisers are apparently in talks with Leeds United today....


----------



## GushingRussian (May 22, 2003)

'Manchester United are trying to sign an American international goalkeeper voted Humanitarian of the Year after coping with the effects of Tourette's syndrome.

Tim Howard, 23, has risen to prominence in the United States despite suffering from an illness that will make him an extraordinary character if he arrives at Old Trafford in August for the start of next season.'


----------



## kosciesza61 (May 22, 2003)

he sounds like another Les Sealey....


----------



## GushingRussian (May 22, 2003)

Imagine training..."Giggsy you fcuking c*nt, pass the fcuking ball to that w*nker van fcuking Nistelrooy"


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2003)

what unlike schemical???????

or roy keane for that matter.


be great though you could swear at the ref constintly and he couldn't do s thing.

If i was a footbalerl i would say i i had tourettes!


dave


----------



## mains (May 23, 2003)

bowyer signed for Newcastle according to sky


----------



## Relahni (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *Patrick Berger's advisers are apparently in talks with Leeds United today....  *



Berger to Leeds - Kewell to Liverpool


----------



## Yoj (May 24, 2003)

Joe Cole to Man United - 8 million


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 24, 2003)

Rangers have secured Dundee's young Georgian international defender Zurab Khizanishvili on a pre-contract agreement. He'll join up at Ibrox after he plays against us in the Scottish Cup Final next week.

That means it's almost certain that Lorenzo Amoruso is on his way to Blackburn, with Michael Ball also back to full fitness now and ready for the pre-season.

Also, Rangers have told Bert Konterman to find a new club and have released him from his contract. Not before time.


----------



## nosos (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yoj _
> *Joe Cole to Man United - 8 million *



Nah I can't see this happening somehow.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2003)

Nah don't buy joe cole to man utd.

Joe will want a starting place to enhance his england chances, so unless man utd are getting of giggs I don't see it happening.

I reckon he will go to blackburn if duff leaves, or everton.


dave


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2003)

Joe Cole to Portsmouth.

£20 quid and train ride down there.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2003)

Lost behave.

 

dave


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2003)

Yes div1..dave.

 

(Just a couple of hours, i left you alone when it happened  )


----------



## CyberRose (May 26, 2003)

Think Sheff Utd might sign Kevin Davies if we go up or not. He's a big Sheff U fan and free is Warnock's favorite price!


----------



## eyeball_kid (May 26, 2003)

Phillips from Sunderland to Boro for 3 million. Argh the exodus begins  Sorensen might be off too.


----------



## Yoj (May 27, 2003)

rivaldo to boro


----------



## Elpenor (May 27, 2003)

BBC says McManaman and Gillespie (maybe one or t'other) to City.

Makes a change from being linked with every goalkeeper under the sun I suppose


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 28, 2003)

Mario Jardel (club ?) and Martin Laursen (Milan) to Rangers,
Bosman deals apparently.


----------



## g force (May 29, 2003)

Jardel would be a good signing, Laursen is pretty average.

According to the guardian Wolves might sign Sheringham....nooooo.................  

Sheringham to Wolves

Be good to keep Irwin and Ince though.


----------



## Rollem (May 29, 2003)

*shock horror!*

_apparently_ we are losing gino padula  dont know where to though 

oh, and kevin mcleod's terms with everton are not as favourable as he had hoped, so we may get to keep him a while longer  (though i'd prefer to get lee cook back from watford)

oh, and jamie cureton is in talks with us....


----------



## Sorry. (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nessie ™ _
> *Mario Jardel (club ?) and Martin Laursen (Milan) to Rangers,
> Bosman deals apparently. *



Both are class.

Whatever happened to the Kevin Phillips rumours?


----------



## Elpenor (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *Both are class.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Kevin Phillips rumours? *



My guess is Mick McCarthy found 20p down the back of the sofa, so Sunderland can afford to keep him


----------



## Nessie ™ (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *Both are class.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Kevin Phillips rumours? *



Still going, but I think his wages are a stumbling block, which they will be with Jardel as well.


----------



## bubblehead (May 30, 2003)

Kanoute is going to Spurs according to BBC Sport - deal to be completed in 2 weeks. Actually looks genuine, too.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 30, 2003)

just been announced that micky adams has signed an extension at leicester and we're again being linked with signing bobby zamora.  we might not be the biggest team but if spurs are after kanoute i reckon we could get him especially seeing as he's already played under micky adams at brighton


----------



## Manixx (May 30, 2003)

> we might not be the biggest team but if spurs are after kanoute i reckon we could get him especially seeing as he's already played under micky adams at brighton



Apparantly we are after both of em (remember we only have 1 striker at the club and need a few more).

Hod went to see Zamora on many many occasions last season so I reckon he'll end up a lilly white.....

anyone got any opionions on Zamora?? great talent or the next Chris Armstrong?


----------



## moose (Jun 1, 2003)

Beckham finally on his way to Barcelona for 30 milliion, apparently. <phew>


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 1, 2003)

Saints linked to a couple of our kids, Matt Richards and Darren Bent for £3m. The former as a possible replacement for Wayne Bridge ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2003)

Jody Morris, Kevin Davies, and Zamora are all still being linked with Leicester...


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 1, 2003)

blimey, what are Man U going to do with all that money


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2003)

Repka to galataary and james to barcalona are the latest runmours.

first one might be true if they stump up some cash second one utter utter bollocks.

dave


----------



## Balbi (Jun 1, 2003)

Lets see, with 30 Million plus other transfer costs,a nd a couple more United player being flogged.

Bets they get Duff, Kluivert and that geezer from Real Sociedad, the youngun.

Man Utd. The next Real Madrid.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Jun 2, 2003)

Ronaldinho seems pretty certain to sign for United now, I think he'll be a good partner for Van Nistelrooy.

Papers seem to think this is putting pressure on Beckham, but while I understand this financially, football-wise it would leave United without a recognised right-sided midfielder.

Which I guess could by where Xavi Alonso comes in, who i think is the young spaniard that Lost referred to.


----------



## g force (Jun 2, 2003)

Dunno about Xavi, as there's also a rumour that they may try and sign Joaquin from Real Betis

However Madrid are also interested in him, and if they get him, I doubt they'd bother with Beckham. Xavi also has a £20 million buy out clause which might be tricky to get around, unless players go in a swap deal

Beckham to Barca is highly dubious, as they like Nike sponsored players, and Beckham is one of Adidas' main players.

Slight tangent - heard Barca are trying to sign Rosicky from Dortmund to partner Mendieta


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Heathen Chemist _
> *hich I guess could by where Xavi Alonso comes in, who i think is the young spaniard that Lost referred to. *



eezah geezah, read about him in the Sun (i bought it for the sport)

Lets just say this, United to win everything but Worthington Cup next year, because they get knocked out by...erm....Cardiff.


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 2, 2003)

I never buy this crap about clubs only signing players with the right sponsors. Bottom line - if you want a footballer you'll sign him, no matter what's written on his boots.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2003)

west ham are winning the worthington cup!!!

I have decided. 


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *west ham are winning the worthington cup!!!
> 
> I have decided.
> ...



it's yours for 50p and a bag of chips


----------



## g force (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *I never buy this crap about clubs only signing players with the right sponsors. Bottom line - if you want a footballer you'll sign him, no matter what's written on his boots. *



That's true until you get to the superstars IMO, which would explain how Inter Milan could afford Ronaldo at a world record fee, because Barcelona refused to play ball and allow Nike to start their shirt deal a year earlier.........

........sad but true - Nike payed the down payout on the buck toothed one to help Inter purchase and, surprise, surprise, it nicely coincided with them wearing Nike Shirts.

Adidas have invested shite loads into marketing Beckham - they wouldn't want him to go to a club sponsored by Nike (ie, Barcelona....they're practically Nike Espana Inc FFS!). 

He'll probably just end staying after all this


----------



## Nou Camp (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g force _
> *
> 
> Slight tangent - heard Barca are trying to sign Rosicky from Dortmund to partner Mendieta  *


 Mendieta? I'd be suprised if Barca kept him on seeing that he has been so mediocre all season. He was La Liga's best player in his last season at Valencia, but since his stint with Lazio, he's been rubbish and has been picked on his reputation alone.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2003)

G Force is right, it's not so much the clubs wanting to synthesise players' boots and kit, more the sports companies putting pressure on their players to sign with clubs who under the Nike or Adidas umbrella. After all, Beckham already plays for Man Utd who are a Nike club.

Having said this I would say that only a few players are commercially valuable enough to warrant this sort of pressure, Beckham and Ronaldo being well-ahead at the top.


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 3, 2003)

Guardian have published a list of all the players on free transfers.

Transfer List 

Leicester fans, why is Tim Flowers on the list?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 3, 2003)

I was surprised to see Jody Morris on that list.

Hasn't Flowers retired anyway?


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 3, 2003)

don't know, Ipswich are looking for a goalkeeper and I've always rated Flowers ...


----------



## Rollem (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *apparently we are losing gino padula  *


 i hate being right!


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *i hate being right!
> 
> *



am i to assume that he's pretty good?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *don't know, Ipswich are looking for a goalkeeper and I've always rated Flowers ... *



I note Palace have released Kolinko, my brother a Palace fan always used to rate him. Course, he might be shit now


----------



## Balbi (Jun 3, 2003)

Bergers been released on a free.

Cue Man City.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *am i to assume that he's pretty good?  *


 yes. you could say that. (and yes, that’s good in QPR terms if you wanna put it like that! )

to top it all off, I have heard that cardiff are sniffing round his agent….


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *to top it all off, I have heard that cardiff are sniffing round his agent…. *


yeah, but it's unlikely he'll want to go to another second division club......hang on......aren't cardiff in another league now?.........


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 4, 2003)

*Seaman to man city*

its official.....on a one year contract

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/headlinenews?id=269021&cc=5739

as a faithful servant of the club hoped he would have seen out his career with us but I guess people have to move on.....


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Seaman to man city*

cue the return of the "paul robinson to arsenal" rumours....

(to add to the "harry kewell to arsenal" rumours)


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 4, 2003)

yep, I think there may be some truth in the Harry Kewell stories....we are looking to offload stepanovs, cygan and, kanu......we are also after as mentioned paul robinson and nesta apparently.......


----------



## sarcastic food (Jun 4, 2003)

*Seaman to man city*



> _Originally posted by chegrimandi _
> *
> 
> as a faithful servant of the club hoped he would have seen out his career with us but I guess people have to move on..... *



No they don't!  He should have stayed on or left for good.  (hehe I've never posted on this thread in my life... what do I know).   

Just as long as they never lose Henryyyyyyy.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Seaman to man city*



> _Originally posted by sarcastic food _
> *No they don't!  He should have stayed on or left for good.  (hehe I've never posted on this thread in my life... what do I know).
> 
> Just as long as they never lose Henryyyyyyy. *



well precisely.......


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2003)

Would Nesta want to leave a team who's just won the European Cup?


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 4, 2003)

Ipswich accept Portsmouth's £750,000 bid for Matt Holland - BBC Sport


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stavros _
> *Would Nesta want to leave a team who's just won the European Cup? *



he's not getting any younger....new challenges an all that.....well we can but hope!!!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *Ipswich accept Portsmouth's £750,000 bid for Matt Holland - BBC Sport  *



Get in there Harry!

Bets on Sheringham and all to them.

Play up Pompey!


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 4, 2003)

£750k! You have got to be fucking kidding me. I know the transfer market is depressed and we need to sell players but fuck me that's ridiculous. 

3 days into the transfer window and we're biting Mandaric's hand off for whatever crap he happens to throw our way. Surely there must be other clubs interested at that price? If there are, why the fuck aren't we refusing this kind of offer? £750k for our club captain, for an international class midfielder, who has scored and impressed in world cups, who has played more than effectively and premiership and european level, it's a fucking joke offer and we should have told Pompey where to stuff it, shit finances or no shit finances. Do you hear the likes of West Ham saying their players are worthless and their finances are down the crapper? No you don't, because they'd be fucking stupid to do so.

Sheepshanks OUT NOW! Fucking Etonian muppet, couldn't run a tea shop never mind a football club.

edited to add: 1)I just realised that this is £50,000 less than we paid Bournemouth for him when he'd only been playing Division Two football for a few years and when they themselves had to sell for financial reasons. 

2)He might, conceivably, not go. He's on good wages at Ipswich and even if Pompey match those he's got to factor in moving away from the area and the possibility that he might get another offer (from a London club say, which has better chance of staying in the Premier League). So, I'm crossing fingers because I Matty Holland is pretty much one of the best, most loyal, most consistently wonderful captain we've ever had or probably will have. And I love him


----------



## wire thing (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g force _
> *Beckham to Barca is highly dubious, as they like Nike sponsored players, and Beckham is one of Adidas' main players.
> *



Biggest Nike players  - Ronaldo, Roberto Carlos and Figo all play for Adidas Real. I agree that this kind of thing really makes not a lot of odds and I am slightly ashamed of myself for bringing it up


----------



## wire thing (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *£750k! You have got to be fucking kidding me. I know the transfer market is depressed and we need to sell players but fuck me that's ridiculous. *



I agree



> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> * £750k for our club captain, for an international class midfielder, who has scored and impressed in world cups, who has played more than effectively and premiership and european level, it's a fucking joke offer and we should have told Pompey where to stuff it, shit finances or no shit finances. *



Yeah right fucking Mark Kinsella? De ja fucking vu or what?
Yeah he was long term injured so its slightly different. But he was club captain/proven international class/ legend within the club etc and they flogged him for peanuts. Holland is a class act and was worth £4mill only a year ago according to Villa.



> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> * 2)He might, conceivably, not go. He's on good wages at Ipswich and even if Pompey match those he's got to factor in moving away from the area and the possibility that he might get another offer (from a London club say, which has better chance of staying in the Premier League). *



He has always wanted to stay from what I have seen and Ipswich have suddenly decided that they must cash in on him this season despite the fact he is everything above. (London club - I hope Charlton buy him!)



> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> * So, I'm crossing fingers because I Matty Holland is pretty much one of the best, most loyal, most consistently wonderful captain we've ever had or probably will have. And I love him  *



Fair play I hope you live happily ever after.


----------



## J77 (Jun 5, 2003)

*has it been mentioned...*



> bbc: Manchester United are close to finalising a £9m deal for Brazil star Ronaldinho.


 With his attitude and with the possible loss of Beckham, this could be United's downfall. 

Seaman to Man City's looking worse by the minute


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *edited to add: 1)I just realised that this is £50,000 less than we paid Bournemouth for him when he'd only been playing Division Two football for a few years and when they themselves had to sell for financial reasons. *


well, he'd be linking up with Harry again and perhaps he wants to return to his south-coast house?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 5, 2003)

and now the emerton to newcastle rumours are resurfacing. he wants to come as well, just that the feyenoord valuation is slightly above what newcastle are currently offering. So that will make 4 right sided midfielders in the newcastle squad. Sir Bobby may finally have lost it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2003)

I think that happened when he signed that little thug Bowyer


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2003)

*coff, coff*

Patrik Berger to Leeds Untied (sic)


----------



## Nou Camp (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta's French midfielder, Ousmane Dabo, is being tracked by Spurs according to the Standard (yeah I know EVERYONE is being tracked by Spurs, whether we'll actually sign any decent player remains to be seen). It's gonna be one long summer reading the backpages of the red tops, flicking through teletext, turning on Sky Sports news before I go into work etc....Arrggghh....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2003)

i heard that the s****s had a scout down at the mayday footie, looking for some talent....trouble was that everyone there made Sicknote and co look like the soft-boys that they are...


----------



## Nou Camp (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paulie Tandoori _
> *i heard that the s****s had a scout down at the mayday footie, looking for some talent....trouble was that everyone there made Sicknote and co look like the soft-boys that they are... *


Even Pat Van De Hauwe (in his prime) would of had trouble getting in our team for Mayday!


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 5, 2003)

Dutch International ( ) Martijn Reuser is interesting Nottingham Forest apparently. 

We need him off the wage bill but he did finish the season pretty well.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Jun 6, 2003)

Newcastle have transfer listed:

Clarence Acuna
Nikos Dabizas
Robbie Elliot
Wayne Quinn
Jamie McClen

and that doesnt bother me atall, all dead wood as far as im concerned...whether we can find a buyer for any of 'em is another story...

shame jamie didnt make it in the big time, but i guess thats premiership football


----------



## J77 (Jun 6, 2003)

> *bbc:* Barcelona presidential candidate Joan Laporta says he is "very confident" of signing Man Utd's David Beckham.


this guy has also promised to sign henry as well    is henry moving?


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J77 _
> *this guy has also promised to sign henry as well    is henry moving? *



nah, that geezer is just full of hot air IMO. even if Man U have agreed a fee with Barcelona there's no way Beckham's going to go there. how do they sell the club to him? 

"well, we're not in the Champions League next season, or infact the UEFA Cup but we're considering the Inter Toto. yes, we've got possibly the worst squad in 20 years and we're often the bridesmaid, rarely the bride both home and in Europe. You interested?" 

all bollocks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2003)

well, we've just bought steve howey.. quite pleased with that, not going to set the world alight, but with our budget, he's a good solid defender for not a lot of cash.. not as old as i thought either, 31..

Tim Flowers, hmm, shame to see him go, but he's on high wages, and we can't afford them for a player who probably won't get a game all season.. I'd thought he'd retired at the end of the season, but guess not!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *nah, that geezer is just full of hot air IMO. even if Man U have agreed a fee with Barcelona there's no way Beckham's going to go there. how do they sell the club to him?
> 
> all bollocks  *



I think they think they sell the club to him by virtue of the fact it's *not* Real. I don't think Beckham would get respect there in the dressing room or from the fans.


----------



## easy g (Jun 6, 2003)

howsabout Jaap Stam...Arsenal apparently monitoring the situation
possibly £4million


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by easy g _
> *howsabout Jaap Stam...Arsenal apparently monitoring the situation
> possibly £4million *



fergie's biggest mistake letting him go


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

Be nice to have him back in the prem, even as a gooner.

 

Latest outsider news, the Barnsley chairmans considering selling the club to...

wait for it...

PETER RIDSDALE!!!


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 6, 2003)

don't you mean Barnsley?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

thats what i said


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 6, 2003)

well it's good to know that after leaving LUFC with debts of £80M ol' Pete's still got enough money to buy another football club....


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *
> 
> well it's good to know that after leaving LUFC with debts of £80M ol' Pete's still got enough money to buy another football club.... *



...and enough to bankroll another shot at the champions league?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

Euro Champions within 3 seasons i tells ya.


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 6, 2003)

well maybe he can prise david o'leary away from villa and it'll be just like old times.


----------



## E.J. (Jun 6, 2003)

Patrick Berger has left Liverpool to join Divsion 1 Champions Pompey!  

He's signed a 2 yr deal with Pompey

The very best of luck to him


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

Is it me or do Portsmouth have an increasingly good chance of staying up already.

 

Fecking ace.


----------



## E.J. (Jun 6, 2003)

Lost Prophet.....

In my opinion you'll have a bargain player in Patrick Berger  
Gutted to see him leave mate 

Oh it looks like Redknapp has struck again with another bargain buy


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

He was never gonna be the man he was a few year ago, what with all the youth in the Liverpool team. Admittedly my premiership team has been Liverpool as well as sticking by Pompey during the good and the bad and the even worse.

Its happy dancey monkleyshine for me though.

This says it all...



> Redknapp said; "Patrik's a quality player, free - and the type of player who'll bring good experience to Portsmouth



  Harry you good'un


----------



## E.J. (Jun 6, 2003)

True Lost Prophet and with the talented players coming out of the youth team. Plus the fact that he had those injuries ruled him out of the 1st team.

It will be interesting to see how Portsmouth passing style will cope in the Premiership


----------



## Balbi (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, think there'll be a bit of a change in the future, harry and jim'll maybe want to take the team into some sort of Hammers-esque technique (without the shit players, like  )

Plus with old Jamie at Spurs still I reckon Teddy will be at Pompey before the end of the summer.

They're going to be an old team, but a class team.

If they managed to rob Irwin off Wolves i'd say they'd be the most experienced team for the prem next year.

But anyway, don't worry, be happy, support Pompey.

Its not as if Liverpool are gonna win anything next season


----------



## E.J. (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Yeah, think there'll be a bit of a change in the future, harry and jim'll maybe want to take the team into some sort of Hammers-esque technique (without the shit players, like  )
> 
> Plus with old Jamie at Spurs still I reckon Teddy will be at Pompey before the end of the summer.
> ...



Well i'll keep an open mind on that last sentence mate!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 7, 2003)

leicester are meant to be having talks with brighton's paul brooker.

also rumour is suggesting we might go in for matt piper.  personally i would love us to re-sign him, the season leicester got relegated we looked shit, the whole team pretty much, except for piper.  and he didn't want to leave us it was just how much we needed the money so here's hoping!

any brighton fans know if brooker is much decent?


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Jun 7, 2003)

I remember Paul Brooker as a young player at Fulham under Micky Adams. Thought he was OK then, although nothing special.

Best news of the summer for me is that Swansea have signed Leon Britton from West Ham on a free for two years. If we can persuade Roberto Martinez to re-sign for us then we have a powerful midfield to build a decent side around already.

We need a decent mobile striker to partner James Thomas up front. Apparently Lee Trundle of Wrexham ( skilful but erratic) and Chris Llewellyn (ex-Canaries) are the top two targets, although Bristol Rovers are also interested in Llewellyn. Can't help thinking he's too good for Div. 3.


----------



## Nou Camp (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Christmas _
> * If we can persuade Roberto Martinez to re-sign for us then we have a powerful midfield to build a decent side around already.
> 
> *


 What's happening with the wee Spaniard? I noticed on the Spanish footy last week, the caption under his name just said ex-Zaragoza and not the usual Swansea and ex-Zaragoza?


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah, rustu is going to barca after he branded united and arsenal amateurs for not offering him enough wages or summut


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nou Camp _
> *What's happening with the wee Spaniard? I noticed on the Spanish footy last week, the caption under his name just said ex-Zaragoza and not the usual Swansea and ex-Zaragoza? *



Swans have made him an offer but he has others in the pipeline too, from an un-named Div 1 club and from Spain. He may yet return to Spain. Apparently Leon has phoned him personally to ask him to re-sign at the vetch. But we'll know for sure what he's doing towards the end of nxt week. He's a top, top player.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 10, 2003)

Ronaldinho might become a geordie. i would love that, 1st shearer, now him. HAHA


----------



## hektik (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by easy g _
> *howsabout Jaap Stam...Arsenal apparently monitoring the situation
> possibly £4million *



that will be his signing on fee....hes free of his contract at lazio apparently, so its all about his fee/wages etc really.

would be an ace signing for the gooners, really rated him as a defender.

him and sol campbell at the heart of the defence would be a VERY good combination.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.J. _
> *Patrick Berger has left Liverpool to join Divsion 1 Champions Pompey!
> 
> He's signed a 2 yr deal with Pompey
> ...



It's a shame to see Paddy go! (Although he's done nothing in the last couple of seasons).

Who can forget that pass in the Owen cup final?

1-0 down 2-1 up etc........!

Great player.  All the best Paddy!


----------



## Rollem (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> *Great player. *


 great bum too! 



 





(this is truly the only football player i have *ever* said that about!)


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *great bum too!
> 
> (this is truly the only football player i have ever said that about!) *


that's probably coz you usually only watch the lardy-arsed boys at QPR


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 11, 2003)

can't believe how quiet it is at elland road. harry kewell's just got back from oz so hopefully there'll be some real news about his future pretty soon. olivier dacourt's loan move to roma still hasn't been made permanenet but that should be happening any day now. 

and on a lighter note, paul okon is apparently very unhappy about being left out in the cold since peter reid took over at Leeds and is threatening to leave for a club that will offer him first team football....

but are there any conference sides that could afford his wages?


----------



## umeboshi (Jun 11, 2003)

Risdale at Barnsley?

God, I feel sorry for you.  He managed to run a potentially great club into the ground for seasons to come.  And is a complete arsehole. Wouldn't wish him on me worst enemy.

Okay, maybe on Man U. though he's probably the only chairman in the country who could bankrupt the worlds richest club...


----------



## nosos (Jun 11, 2003)

> (this is truly the only football player i have *ever* said that about!)



This is what lower division football does to people.


----------



## nosos (Jun 11, 2003)

> (this is truly the only football player i have *ever* said that about!)



This is what lower division football does to people.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 12, 2003)

^^^^^^
thats what higher division football does to people, designer stubble and a penchant for TopMan


----------



## Ciara (Jun 12, 2003)

Can't be arsed to trawl through 8 pages so does anyone know if Matt Holland is moving from Ipswich to Portsmouth? 

And secondly does anyone but me care!


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 13, 2003)

I think it is a done deal, I've heard it on various radio stations.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 13, 2003)

In the last week, Oxford have signed Derek Townsley (six foot five) and Julian Alsop (also six foot five) and are being linked with Leo Fortune-West, possibly on no grounds stronger than that he is six foot four and therefore Ian Atkins _must_ be interested in him.

Managers always used to keep card indexes of the players we were interested in. Atkins probably has an Excel file sorted according to height.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nuffsaid _
> *I think it is a done deal, I've heard it on various radio stations. *


No


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 14, 2003)

The Matt Holland to Pompey transfer broke down today. They couldn't meet his wage demands (like I predicted a while ago).

We've accepted another offer from Charlton, which I suspect he'll take. They're a London club so he can stay in his Suffolk/Essex border home and chances are they'll be in the Premiership for the foreseeable future.

Edited to add:

I never ever thought I'd say this. But it's time Matt took one of these offers. We can't afford his wages and we clearly need the cash. If he'd taken Villa's offer last year we'd have got £4m and we wouldn't have needed to enter administration or sell Darren Ambrose. Hopefully now it's a London club he'll take it.

That's not to say we won't miss him, he's still a fucking legend.


----------



## handy1 (Jun 14, 2003)

Veron back to Lazio for 14 million,as yet only a rumour

(but he has just sold his Merc' to my neice's boss,as they change cars more than they change undies, it might mean nish.)


----------



## Ciara (Jun 14, 2003)

Cheers for the Matt Holland news! It's just that I know he's amazing in midfield for Ireland and I just always seem to miss whats happening to him domestically - I hope he gets a really big break coz I feel he deserves it by now.


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 15, 2003)

Define big break. Doesn't look like any of the bigger clubs want him. He seems happy enough at Ipswich - I don't think he'd be considering leaving if Sheepshanks wasn't desperately trying to shovel him out the door to get him off the wage bill. So maybe his 'really big break' would be staying and seeing us promoted next May. That said unless we manage to offload a couple of players there might not be an Ipswich next May


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Jun 15, 2003)

Keith Gillsepie is definitely leaving Blackburn and will probably join Leicester City.

Dundee united's Danny griffin is also leaving- possibly for Aberdeen, Hibs, or Plymouth Argyle.

See
http://www.irelandssaturdaynight.co.uk/irish_football/story.jsp?story=415441


----------



## Ciara (Jun 15, 2003)

OK - maybe big break wasn't quite what i wanted to say! he obviously loves playing for Ipswich and if so it would be great if he could stay and no-one wants to see Ipswich go under.

But if they do need to sell him it would be great to see him playing premiership football next season because he definitely has the class. but you never know - it may happen to Ipswich...


----------



## marshall (Jun 15, 2003)

Anyone out there think that swapping Jermaine Pennant plus 6 million quid for Harry Kewell is a good piece of business?


----------



## Matt Braddock (Jun 15, 2003)

*Pennant*

can't see the point in this at all - Not sure if kewell will fit into Arsenal - notorious loner, not french although undobtedly a good player - Pennants meant to be the bees knees but we won't know until he gets  arun - wenger should take a gamble like the one he refused to tak eon Upson and look where that left us...
or just buy him fro cash to replace Pires who may not find his old form again


----------



## nosos (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't see how Kewell would fit into Arsenal's system unless they sell Pires, Ljundberg or Wiltord. 

For that matter, has anyone heard any more about them signing Claudio Lopez? Is he a replacement for Henry!? I don't see how they could play together.


----------



## nosos (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *^^^^^^
> thats what higher division football does to people, designer stubble and a penchant for TopMan
> 
> *



Ahem..

You support a team that just got promoted to the Prem. 

I support a third division team.

Nosher 1 - Profiterole 0


----------



## GushingRussian (Jun 16, 2003)

Solskjaer to Southampton???


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 16, 2003)

Matt Holland to Charlton deal now completed


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *Matt Holland to Charlton deal now completed *



 

In other news Leicester City and one other (presumably premiership) club have shown an interest in Marcus Bent. 

If we manage to get him off the wage bill, we might conceivably be able to keep everyone else. 

Leicester on the other will be getting a class striker, even if his attitude is not the best.


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *
> 
> In other news Leicester City and one other (presumably premiership) club have shown an interest in Marcus Bent.
> ...



he signed 3 year extension to his contract on friday.


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 16, 2003)

Darren Bent did. Marcus Bent did not.

Darren Bent







Marcus Bent






Entirely different people.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nosos _
> *Ahem..
> 
> You support a team that just got promoted to the Prem.
> ...



AHEM........

I support a team thats been down to the third division and still drew 10,000+ crowds.

And, we managed to come back up as well.

Ponce  (slacks  )

"top of the league, harry and jim"


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *Darren Bent did. Marcus Bent did not.
> 
> Darren Bent
> ...



oops  my mistake. just saw headline saying Bent Signs 3 Year Deal. Sorry, Sorry.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2003)

According to a local Manchester newspaper, Sheff Utd are leading the chase to sign Shaun Goater (altho I think his wages will stop us)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *
> 
> In other news Leicester City and one other (presumably premiership) club have shown an interest in Marcus Bent.
> ...



leicester seem to be being linked with a few strikers this close season  yay!  but what's wrong with bent's attitude?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CyberRose _
> *According to a local Manchester newspaper, Sheff Utd are leading the chase to sign Shaun Goater (altho I think his wages will stop us) *



Thats Shaun Goater, _MBE_


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2003)

(beckhams signed for real madrid, just in case noone sees the thousand strong thread army)


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wide Eyed Angel _
> *leicester seem to be being linked with a few strikers this close season  yay!  but what's wrong with bent's attitude? *



He's not big on doing a great deal of running and he is prone to bitching when he doesn't get the ball to feet. Once he has done that a couple of times he might sulk for a while.


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 18, 2003)

not actually transfer news but Sorry may be interested to hear that Portman Rd is being used for England vs Croatia friendly in August. might help ease the finances a bit too?


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah. Although I think that the FA keep most of the gate receipts. It would be great to think that I could get a ticket, but it's bound to be packed out


----------



## wire thing (Jun 18, 2003)

Everton, Aston Villa and Sunderland all want to buy 'the new Roy Keane' Colin Healy. I also heard that Leeds are keen on him.

Healy 

I really respect O'Neill but how can he be so wrong about this guy? I think he is class!

McCarthy also wants to bring Richard Dunne, David Connelly and possibly Gary Breen (why?) to Sunderland with Healy. He will have to find a couple of quid down the back of the sofa first I fancy!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2003)

Lee Morris back to Sheff Utd? 

Does anyone care?


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 19, 2003)

barcelona in for kewell according to BBC Radio. be ironic if he then goes to man u


----------



## g force (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wire thing _
> *Everton, Aston Villa and Sunderland all want to buy 'the new Roy Keane' Colin Healy. I also heard that Leeds are keen on him.
> 
> McCarthy also wants to bring Richard Dunne, David Connelly and possibly Gary Breen (why?) to Sunderland with Healy. He will have to find a couple of quid down the back of the sofa first I fancy!! *



So essentially wants to turn Sunderland into the Republic B team!


----------



## wire thing (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g force _
> *So essentially wants to turn Sunderland into the Republic B team! *



Some would say it is already! McAteer, Babb, Kilbane, Butler, Thornton, Ryan etc. At the last count their were 15 irish lads at Sunderland including the youth teams. I suppose McCarthy is going for these guys because he knows what they can do. 

Dunne is potentially a top defender if he applied himself. He bossed Kluivert in the qualifiers for the world cup. Connelly is one of the top goal-scorers in Div 1. Healy is absolutely brilliant and I can't believe more teams don't want that guy for free! Breen is pretty crap imho.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2003)

Nigel Reo Coker has signed for Portsmouth.

(i know you lot don't care, but i do)


----------



## g force (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wire thing _
> * Breen is pretty crap imho. *



Mate, he's crap in _everyone's_ opinion


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Jun 23, 2003)

Classy midfield general and Spanish football pundit Roberto martinez has put pen to paper for Swansea City for the next two years. Hooray!!


----------



## J77 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Sheringham's still at it...*

he's gone to Portsmouth.


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 23, 2003)

old harry rednapp should present Bargain Hunt - he's certainly got a knack of getting decent players for pretty much nowt.


----------



## Manixx (Jun 24, 2003)

The spurs website confirms we are in advanced negotiations with 21 yr old Portuguese striker Helder Postiga for @£8m!!!!

After a few google's it looks like this bloke is pretty hot property. 
He's got to be better than Gary Doherty..... hasn't he?


I'm going to check him out on CM3 tonight.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 24, 2003)

*Sheringham's still at it...*



> _Originally posted by J77 _
> *he's gone to Portsmouth. *



Goodbye Hoddle, goodbye Hoddle........ya cunt.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2003)

Gary doherty is a defender and shouldn't be playing up front simple as.

I hear kanoute to spurs for 3.5million



dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2003)

Leicester have bought Riccardo Scimecca, not a bad player for free.. so that's a defender, a defensive midfielder, and a winger (squad player mind) we've bought.. we need at least one striker.. let's see what Micky gets for us..


----------



## umeboshi (Jun 25, 2003)

> anyone got any opionions on Zamora?? great talent or the next Chris Armstrong?



Seen him play a few times this season and I reckon he's class. If he's given time to settle/get used to the Prem, and decent service, reckon he'll be a damn good buy.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 25, 2003)

Heard on the radio this morning that Fergie is making Vieira his priority this summer.  Can't see it happening


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 25, 2003)

Carlos Queiroz (man u assistant coach) has just agreed two year deal with real madrid


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 26, 2003)

robinson due to complete move from leeds to villa at weekend after leeds accepted £3.25m bid  

if that's true, i can't believe that robinson would leave leeds to go to a mediocre club like villa. i know he's worked with o leary before but if he wants to stake a claim to england jersey he surely needs to be going to a bigger club - at least one playing in europe?


----------



## g force (Jun 26, 2003)

Mate you're not even getting that much!!!

From Soccernet:

"Leeds United have confirmed that they have accepted Aston Villa's fresh bid of £2.75m for goalkeeper Paul Robinson. Villa boss David O'Leary had an initial bid rejected earlier this week, but today returned to his old club with a fresh approach. The fee can rise dependant on the performance of both club and player. United issued a statement to the Stock Exchange confirming they had accepted an offer."

I dunno why he wants to go, but it must be O'Leary - Villa could be good as they've fgot some decent young players bedding in, but it's not exactly a huge step up!!

Mind you David James left Villa for West Ham...goalkeepers, a strange breed


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 26, 2003)

according to the official LUFC website the 2 clubs have agreed an "undisclosed fee". United wanted about £4M but it wouldn't surprise me if it was £3M or even less. 

the reality is that robinson and kewell have to be sold and I think the club have accepted the offer in the hope that arsenal or manyoo will come in with a higher bid.

let's face it - robbo's too good for a shite team like villa!


----------



## g force (Jun 26, 2003)

It's too late for another offer - IIRC if they've made a statement to the LSE of the valuation it's illegal to then change the fee and the purchaser - otherwise it can change stock valuation etc.

Hence why Man Utd are under investigation for the Beckham saga


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah but there's nothing to stop arsene wenger from phoning robbo's agent and saying that he wants him at highbury, in which case the player can tell villa to fuck off and wait for arsenal to make an official approach. 

I can't believe paul robinson wants to join villa but it's clear that Leeds want to sell him. and the likes of arsenal would be daft to stand aside and let a player of his quality go to another club....


----------



## g force (Jun 26, 2003)

Bit of European flavour:

Mikel Arteta leaving Rangers, probably for Atletico Madrid although Barca have first refusal, according to El Pais

Lucio leaving Leverkusen, probably for Roma


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2003)

According to Harry Redknapp, last night he sent through contractual info to Marc-Vivien Foe, as both player and manager had wanted to work together again.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2003)

Steve McManaman to Everton.

You can keep him and his 65 grand a week.

I'm tired of being linked to reds cast offs.


----------



## bubblehead (Jun 30, 2003)

Sheringham signs for Pompey - official


----------



## Balbi (Jun 30, 2003)

whoah-oh teddy-o....


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 30, 2003)

Kewell to Liverpool possibly (please please please) or maybe staying at Leeds?  Both would make more sense than a move to Arsenal given his partner's Emerdale commitments.

Great news for all non Liverpool supporters is that GH has given *9 goals a season, top striker that I am* Heskey his blessing for 2003/4.  So looks like we're stuck with him.  Fucking great


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 1, 2003)

PSG now want £31m for Ronaldinho from Man Yoo. Think Fergie should tell em to bog off and steal Kewell from under the nose of Liverpool/Arsenal/Barcelona/Preston/AC Milan (delete where appropriate)  £7m a bargain! 

be even nearer Emmerdale set at Man U too


----------



## Balbi (Jul 1, 2003)

Great skills from PSG though.

Ensure that ManYoo have a hole in their squad with Ronaldhinios name on it, lead them on to make sure Beckham has gone and can't ever come back.

Then rocket the price.

That'll learn them.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 1, 2003)

*I will have egg on my face after this, I know*



> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Great skills from PSG though.
> 
> Ensure that ManYoo have a hole in their squad with Ronaldhinios name on it, lead them on to make sure Beckham has gone and can't ever come back.
> ...



Argh, bollocks I just can't resist...

HAHAHAHAHA!  Ooops-a-daisy Sir Alex?

My shoulders are slumping already... Kewell will no doubt end up at Old Toilet, as they are, I will concede, ever so slightly nearer to that crap TV soap Emmerdale.  She should quit and join Brookie (crap also imo but in Scouse land so even more convienient for Harry!) and Anfield will have to endure another season of Heskshite and the DooDoo crapites.

Whatever, HAHAHA!  I'll enjoy it ... while I can


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 2, 2003)

isn't Brookie being axed though, Scally? 

...perhaps Hollyoaks instead - except Kewell's missus isn't blond


----------



## Balbi (Jul 2, 2003)

shocker news  

Dennis Bergkamps contract expires tomorrow, and he's willing to take a half-cut in pay.

Have they offered him a new contract? Have they fuck.

 

(Get in there Harry old son)


----------



## Byrd_C (Jul 2, 2003)

Chelsea bid of £30m for Thierry Henry is turned down by Arsenal


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 2, 2003)

Are you serious?  I'd not caught a sniff of a rumour of that all day?
Can't see it happening although stranger things, etc.  And I can't recall where I heard/read it, but *apparently* Jimmy Floydd H (sp?) isn't too happy once again at Stamford Bridge.  Can't remember where he was linked to - was a much less high profile club though, Middlesboro possibly?

Bit of a bollucks post really...can't remember anything much these days  

As an aside how do you spell JFH's name cos what I've written just looks so wrong

Edit: just to say the are you serious ? was re Tierry Henry


----------



## Balbi (Jul 2, 2003)

Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink
> 
> *



Ta!


----------



## Byrd_C (Jul 2, 2003)

The Henry rumour was on Talksport, so I wouldn't read too much into it. Apparently Chelsea have also put in cheeky bids for Viera and Nesta.

JFH was linked with Wolves at the weekend in a deal whereby he would go there for nothing and Chelsea would pay half his wages.

Can't see that happening now!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 2, 2003)

Man Utd just bought him in my CM4 game.

My Liverpool are 15 points clear, in february.

We've got QPR in the league cup final.

Easy money.

Bobby Zamora is a beauty.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> [BMy Liverpool are 15 points clear, in february.
> [/B]



Make that May 04,05,06....999999999999999999

and I will be a very, very happy bunny!!


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Great skills from PSG though.
> 
> Ensure that ManYoo have a hole in their squad with Ronaldhinios name on it, lead them on to make sure Beckham has gone and can't ever come back.
> ...



Great skills you think, i think NOT..... typical french behavour if you ask me.

They are a right bunch of arrogant tossers..... the same arrogance that made them boo the USA national anthem in the confederations cup, the same arrogance that made them boo serina williams because she was american in the french open, the same arrogance makes thierri Henry's muppet mouth flap in the wind when he plays football. i think ive made my point....

They will never get 31 mill for ronaldinho, they can shove his goofy great teeth up their tight french arse holes...

for them to even think they can demand that sort of figure when beckham moves for 25 mill a month before just shows how cheeky them greedy ass frogs are.....

i think the FA had the right idea when they banned marseille from european competition..... ban em all, that what i say


----------



## Balbi (Jul 3, 2003)

you really are a mindless arrogant cunt aren't you?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 3, 2003)

Kluivert to Newcastle?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2003)

or chelsea from what i hear as a replcemant for jimmy.


dave


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah I heard that about Klivert today.  Cheap fee by today's standards £1.2 million I think I heard up to the end of July? But his massive wage demands though might put Bobby off.  Wasn't he supposed to be on 12 million euros at Barca?  

Also who is the mystery English club that's bidding £35 million for AC Milan's Nesta?  Man U could afford him.  So could Chelsea now come to think about it.


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *you really are a mindless arrogant cunt aren't you? *



You rekon, or was it just because i picked you up on your comment and noone elses?

p.s i bet it took alot of thought to come up with a great reply like that!


----------



## J77 (Jul 3, 2003)

cameroon's eric djemba djemba to man utd for 3.5 million


----------



## Balbi (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, about as long as it took you to evolve sunshine

have a nice day


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bond1 _
> *They are a right bunch of arrogant tossers..... *



yeah, you only have to look at cantona, barthez and silvestre as good examples of that....


----------



## Byrd_C (Jul 3, 2003)

Brett Emerton to Spurs? Been mooted apparently.

And are Bellamy's days at Newcastle numbered?


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *yeah, about as long as it took you to evolve sunshine
> 
> have a nice day *



for a fellow CM4 fan i think your a gay boy.

i made no crude comment about u at all but you have to resort to personal ridicule to try and make your comment, well im sorry, but, who is mindless!............yeh, see what u get me doin, yeh


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bond1 _
> *for a fellow CM4 fan i think your a gay boy.
> 
> i made no crude comment about u at all but you have to resort to personal ridicule to try and make your comment, well im sorry, but, who is mindless!............yeh, see what u get me doin, yeh *



Oops I don't think a supposed insult such as "gay boy" goes down too well on U75 !!!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 4, 2003)

ah, the sweet smell of hypocrisy....

...enough of this not very amusing banter, back to transfer news...


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *
> ...enough of this not very amusing banter, back to transfer news... *



Thats the most intelligent thing you have said for a while


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 4, 2003)

If there's anyone left to buy after Chelsea have finished their little shopping spree...

New rumour: Spur's Simon Davies to Liverpool?  Yay!  About time we had a Welshman back at Anfield.  if it happens

Edgar Davids to Chelsea?

Darren Anderton to Portsmouth?

All rumours so far.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2003)

Anderton I wouldn't be suprised about at all.

As for davies i don't think hoddle good justify selling him no matter what bid came in. Davies would have to table a transfer request for that to happen or hoddle would be hung.

Still reckon trevor sinclair will go to liverpool.





dave


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 4, 2003)

Matteo Sereni has returned to pre-season training with Ipswich. Joe Royle says that unless we get a decent cash offer he'll probably be between the sticks come August 9th.

Trouble is, he's on £22,000 a week and if we can't afford Matty Holland's wages we sure as hell can't afford Matteo's. So we're trying to bluff a few of the Italin clubs into giving us a decent offer rather than waiting for a while until we get desperate and let him go on a free.

Fucking great goalkeeper mind.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bond1 _
> *Thats the most intelligent thing you have said for a while *



it'll never get better if you don't stop picking!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2003)

luzney is almost defineatly going to wolves!!!

I therefore predict wolves well and truely down.



dave


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2003)

i see that dennis bergkamp's contract at arsenal has run out. is he staying (please!) or leaving?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2003)

the arsenal baord are being tossers and keep changing the contarct offer.

he will either be satying at highbury or retireing well for a month before bolton sign him up on a free.


dave


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2003)

Fanbloodytastic!

Liverpool will sign Leeds United's Harry Kewell in time for them to join their pre-season preparations in Switzerland.

More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/3048042.stm

Bargain at 7 million imo.  At last we should have some width.

And David Dunn from Blackburn to Birmingham for 5.5 million


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 7, 2003)

merson leaving portsmouth according to bbc sport  

allowed to talk to two other clubs.....


----------



## Balbi (Jul 7, 2003)

he's class....shame that.

i seem to recall him ball juggling his way down the line with the whole of Fratton Park cheering him on last season....


----------



## Nessie ™ (Jul 7, 2003)

Rangers have got Brazilian defender Emerson Thome of Sunderland and David May of Manchester United at Murray Park this week for a trial, and will likely take them both on tour to Germany next week. They're looking for central defensive cover for Craig Moore, Zurab Khizanishvili and Bob Malcolm after Amoruso and Konterman's departures.

http://www.rangers.premiumtv.co.uk/view/0,,5~NewsDetail~396651,00.html

Also, Alex McLeish is currently in South America working on a deal to bring the man they're supposedly calling "the next Batistuta" to Ibrox, Luciano Figueroa.

http://www.rangers.premiumtv.co.uk/view/0,,5~NewsDetail~396685,00.html


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2003)

isaac okoronkwo to wolves. looks to me like they're attempting to build a new back line.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 8, 2003)

keith gillespie to leciester - subject to medical


----------



## Buds (Jul 8, 2003)

Lee Trundle has finally signed for Swansea this morning.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 8, 2003)

Celtic's signing nobody. As per fucking usual.

Why do we always leave it until the season's started to bothering buying anyone?

Ah well...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *keith gillespie to leciester - subject to medical *



quite pleased with that to be honest.. Micky's made some good signings, and no money spent!! Fairly confident that we'll stay up now.. although not to sure about Les Ferdinand, who is apparently due to sign.. with Howey, Ferdinand, and Gillespie we're starting to resemble Newcastle from a few years back..


----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2003)

Trevor Sinclair to Middlesborough for £2 million...

and, worst of all for gooners...

They've told Bergkamp they ain't keeping him.

(you fucking wha?)


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 10, 2003)

BBC Sport. West Ham agree undisclosed fee with Chelsea for Glen Johnson.


----------



## J77 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ronaldinho has decided he wants to leave Paris St Germain and join Manchester United, and is now waiting for the two clubs to agree a deal.

Chelsea are lining up a £7m bid for Southampton and England full-back Wayne Bridge.


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 11, 2003)

Arsenal offer 9 mill for sevilles spanish under 21 striker Reyes.

A seville spokesman is said to have laughed off the offer as saying that it wouldnt even buy Reyes's boots


----------



## g force (Jul 11, 2003)

Geremi is off to Chelsea for £6.9 million.

Source


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 11, 2003)

Sir Les is off to Leicester , shame would have been nice to have kept him at Upton Park , two down how many to go ?? not that he was on our books but I figured he would stay at West Ham , cant really blame him for wanting Prem football tho` good luck Les . 
You will get 100 pct Foxs fans..... for however long he stays fit !


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bond1 _
> *Arsenal offer 9 mill for sevilles spanish under 21 striker Reyes.
> 
> A seville spokesman is said to have laughed off the offer as saying that it wouldnt even buy Reyes's boots *



And the Arse haven't got £9 million.


----------



## Byrd_C (Jul 11, 2003)

18m Duff bid accepted by Blackburn

£18m for Damien Duff?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hammerntongues _
> *Sir Les is off to Leicester , shame would have been nice to have kept him at Upton Park , two down how many to go ?? not that he was on our books but I figured he would stay at West Ham , cant really blame him for wanting Prem football tho` good luck Les .
> You will get 100 pct Foxs fans..... for however long he stays fit ! *



quite pleased with our 7th signing of the season.. 7, blimey!!

Howey, Brooker, Scimecca, Gillespie, Nalis, Ferdinand, and Danny Coyne..

they're not going to set the world alight, but think they've dramatically improved our chances of staying up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2003)

seeing as this is a gossip thread.. apparently Bergkamp might be on his way to Leicester.. I'll believe it when i see it, that'd be wicked.. even if our forwards could collect their pension after the match.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChrisFilter _
> *seeing as this is a gossip thread.. apparently Bergkamp might be on his way to Leicester.. I'll believe it when i see it, that'd be wicked.. even if our forwards could collect their pension after the match. *



Oi!  He's not that old!   

Hmmm, Duff to Chelsea for 18m?  That is believable i reckon.  Their squad is going to be impressive, what with Geremi (sp?) happening today as well.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 13, 2003)

Portsmouth table a bid for darren anderton.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Jul 13, 2003)

Veron to Chelski - 14mill

Half what United paid for him, but why do Chelski need him, Geremi AND Lampard?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 14, 2003)

why do Man U have Butt, Scholes, Solsjkaer....?


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 14, 2003)

Heard chelski put in a bid for arsenal the other day


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 14, 2003)

'Apparently'

Veron to chelsea 14 mill

then United to get Joaquin from betis for 10 million plus forlan

ohh and long time target thuram to go to united as well


----------



## Balbi (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bond1 _
> *......then United to get Joaquin from betis for 10 million plus forlan..........*



....the overall value being 1.25 Million then.....


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 14, 2003)

*Stevie G*

Quote: Liverpool have warned Chelsea they have no chance of signing Steven Gerrard - even if they offer £50m for the England midfield man.

Gerrard was linked with a move to Stamford Bridge as the latest part of new owner Roman Abramovich's multi-million pound rebuilding programme.

NOOOO!   Thankfully, according to the beeb GH feels the same.

Quote: A Liverpool spokesman said *Steven is a central part of Gerard Houllier's plans and is not for sale at any price.*

Well, thank fuck for that!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2003)

I've heard that Hamman and Hyppia may be leaving Liverpool.

Not too sure how I feel about that.  They were both well below par last season.

Glad Stevie G is staying although he's only got two years left on his contract!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2003)

right seeing as lost isn't bothering the portsmout/anderton deal is now dead anderton didn't say yes in time so offer is with drawn.

so there is an extra treatmeant table at pompey now.


Rob Lee will be signing for west ham very soon. Probbaley middle of next week a final decision will be made. he is training with us and we are playing bournemout in a friendly soon decison will be made after that.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 15, 2003)

i was going to report it but i thought it'd be too cruel to let spurs fans know they're physios are gonna be knackered by the end of the season...

anderton and redknapp?

hahahahah

ahaha

ahah

ha

anyway

those Pompey signings in full....

Harald Wapanaar
Teddy Sheringham
Boris Zivkovic
Dejan Stefanovic
Patrik Berger  
Sasa Illic
Tim Sherwood
Markus Heikkenen
Yakubu Aiyegbeni (feckin ace player)
EfstathiosTavlaridas

And if they managed to get Vincent Pericard, well.....innit.

(shame they ain't playing west ham next season, but thats what you get when you get relegated)


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone know why Celtic haven't splashed out?!?!
UEFA Cup runners up- and you mean they have NO money AT ALL to spend on new talent?!?!?!
Although- going by our past + Kevin Keegan has learnt this:
The best things in life are free- or just very cheap.
Seaman- Free to Man City.
Sylla + Balde = Cheap from France- like the booze.
Even Henrik Larsson = cheap!
1/4 million.
I see all of Leeds players following that path in the Elland road bonanza giveaway.


----------



## Proud Yank (Jul 16, 2003)

It's official, Man United has purchased my boy Tim Howard for about $3 million from MetroStars.

This is highway robbery, Howard is the real deal, as he has proved in recent games against Brazil, Mexico, and Cameroon.  I'll be VERY surprised if Froggieboy is still the #1 at Old Trafford by the end of next season.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2003)

Howards got tourettes hasn't he?

It'll be just like having Schmeichel back.

 

Bergkamp signs one year arsenal deal.

(bolton apparently 'gutted'  )


----------



## J77 (Jul 16, 2003)

Mark Viduka's representative has admitted to holding talks with a number of clubs, including French champions Lyon 

If Viduka goes too, will Leeds have a big enough squad to compete next season?!?

How about Smith? Is he still at/staying at Elland Road?

It'll be interesting to see what that Howard's like in the Premiership...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 16, 2003)

wouldn't that leave leeds with two strikers one of which is seriously injury prone the other is normally suspended???


doesn't sound good to me umm I might reconsider my leeds wont get relegated stnace unless reinforcmeants are brought in.


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 16, 2003)

we can't afford to lose viduka and the club have said that he's definitely not for sale - but we've heard that before.... 

it'll be interesting to see who reid is able to bring in to strengthen the squad to paper over some of the cracks because things are getting desperate....

to ensure our premiership survival we need to bring in a striker, a couple of midfielders (esp somebody who can boss the centre) a left back and a centre back - but where's the money going to come from? 

so far the only player who looks like he might be on his way to elland road is julian gray from crystal palace....


----------



## snappyrejoinder (Jul 16, 2003)

A left-back replacement? What about the mollusc like pace of Ian Harte?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 16, 2003)

what youth team players have you got coming through???

any of them up to the task?



dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snappyrejoinder _
> *What about the mollusc like pace of Ian Harte?*


 not just harte - what about mcphail, okon, batty, barmby, viduka....we've got to be the slowest team in the league! 



> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *what youth team players have you got coming through???*


 we've got a few coming through the ranks but whether or not they're good enough for the premiership is anyone's guess. james milner certainly looks very promising and there should be plenty of opportunitites for him and the rest of da yoof to get some first team experience next season.


----------



## J77 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> * james milner certainly looks very promising  *


 I'd speak in hushed tones if I was you - there are probably a few lines still dangling the way of Elland Road...


----------



## snappyrejoinder (Jul 16, 2003)

*mcphail, okon, barmby* 

God I'd forgotten about these three! Bring back Danny Hay! At Least he has Champions league experience!!!!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 17, 2003)

not content with our seven signings so far micky adams is now meant to be after carl cort and gary speed


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 17, 2003)

campo signs 3 year deal at bolton


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 17, 2003)

Leeds United are apparently looking to sign Edmilson from Lyon on a year's loan and are also interested in Hidetoshi Nakata, who currently plays for Parma. signing a Japanese player strikes me as a good idea for a club with huge debts because of the potential revenue from shirt sales/tv etc in the far east. I wonder if we'll also start getting linked with Korean and Chinese players soon....  

meanwhile newcastle have renewed their interest in life-long toon fan michael bridges....


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *meanwhile newcastle have renewed their interest in life-long toon fan michael bridges....  *



well carl cort needs some company in the treatment room


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2003)

Apparently, Wayne Bridge has been offered to Liverpool for £7m!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2003)

errr jon arne riise. why the hell would liverpool need a left back????

not to mention cover in diara, craagher, and vignal


dave


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2003)

Riise is great going forward, but he's not the greatest defender imo.  He can play midfield which gives options.

Although Carra did well in the treble season at left back, he's more of a right back.  

Vignal is shit.  

Diarra?  Who he?

£7m is a lot of money though and I think it would be better spent on Boumsong, so he can play alongside Henchoz at the back.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 17, 2003)

jody morris about to sign for leeds


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *jody morris about to sign for leeds *


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *   *



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/leeds_united/3064429.stm


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 17, 2003)

*"the move is unlikely to appease Leeds fans"* 

just when you think it can't get any worse we try to sign a poor man's lee bowyer from chelsea....  

*sticks more pins in voodoo doll of peter ridsdale*


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2003)

Sympathies to all Leeds fans.  I think it's appalling the way you lot have been treated.

It's terrible that you lot are run by a bunch of twats who haven't got a clue.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2003)

*and mike breathes a sigh of relief*

innit


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wide Eyed Angel _
> *not content with our seven signings so far micky adams is now meant to be after carl cort and gary speed *



Ben thatcher has signed for 3 years.. that's singing number 8.. and apparently signing number 9 is on the way tomorrow.. take your pic from:

Zamora
Cort
Speed

so that probably means it's none of them..


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2003)

you wont get speed or zamora.

cort is possible but he is a liability.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2003)

spurs agree 1.5 million fee for zamora


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2003)

Craig Hignett from Blackburn to Leicester on a free


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah, craig hignett.. guess the money spurs got for thatcher allowed them to get zamora.. 9 signings.. quite pleased with all of them.. well done micky!


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 18, 2003)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/headlinenews?id=271789&cc=5739

looks like Man U are running out of patience..

They are doing the right think here, just say take it or leave it..

Well done United


----------



## g force (Jul 18, 2003)

Matteo Sereni in talks with Lazio.

Iverssen in talks with Wolves............dear god no!!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2003)

sinclair 2.5mill to man city.

joe cole being linked to man utd but i doubt that one.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *sinclair 2.5mill to man city.
> 
> joe cole being linked to man utd but i doubt that one.
> ...



keep your fingers crossed mate .... That would be 8.5 of the 10 we are still supposed to be short of, possibly 1 more out the door after Sincs , Hutchisom maybe , but as we stand today I feel very confi of a quick return to the Prem. 
Assuming we are not going to buy anyone  we will see a few youngsters getting squad numbers this season ,

I really think Joey will stay til Christmas ...... shit its hard to type with my fingers crossed !

C`mon you Irons ......


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2003)

bywater has signed on for another year by the way so he have an allright reserve keeper.

We have a lot of youngsters coming through.

But i reckon we are going to need a left back, a midfielder and a striker for next season still.


does the 10million in debt take account for glenn johnsons transfer???? Im sure its been at 10million for ages now.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 18, 2003)

assuming we lose Sinclair our 1st team midfield are Cole , Carrick , Noble (who we signed from the Arse as England u21) Hutchison , Lomas and Mcmahon  ( ? ) so yep weprobably  do need one more.  .
Brevett was good last season and I dont know what cover we have on the left from the youngsters.
Losing Johnson means Schemmel must come back to form or that pratt Dailly is likely to play again.
Ferdinand junior has a squad number at the back as does Sofiane to play with Defoe and Kanoute , its gonna be a tight ship but lets hope the young blood provide the thrills.

 As i understood it we had to raise 10 mill flat and after that evrything raised could be spent .

Kanoute and Cole both say they happy to stay on the website this morning ( but they would wouldnt they )


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 18, 2003)

the most bizarre transfer gossip I've heard in a long while....

david batty to accrington stanley!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/accrington_stanley/3077727.stm


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *the most bizarre transfer gossip I've heard in a long while....
> 
> david batty to accrington stanley!
> ...



that is bizarre - he's not good enough for accrington


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 18, 2003)

bubblehead....

is your real name....

terry venables?


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *bubblehead....
> 
> is your real name....
> ...



all i'll say is anderton is a much better player......


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2003)

I've just heard on the BBC Sports website that Leeds have signed Jody Morris from Chelsea!  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/leeds_united/3064429.stm


----------



## snappyrejoinder (Jul 18, 2003)

Batty must stay at Leeds! At least for this season... Please?


----------



## Nessie ™ (Jul 18, 2003)

The Kevin Phillips to Rangers story appears to be alive again.

Apparently Rangers have made contact and are trying to beat Sunderland down in price from the £4million they want. It is believed Sunderland still owe Rangers a big amount for Tore Andre Flop. Middlesbrough and Portsmouth are interested as well, but according to Phillips' agent the big interest is from Rangers, and Phillips is very keen on the idea, having been to Ibrox several times over the last 2 years to watch games. Phillips is also reported to have slashed his wage demands which looked to have scuppered Rangers' interest a few weeks ago.

Interestingly Rangers have refused to comment on the story. When there's no truth in a story, Rangers are never slow to rubbish it.

Is this the real reason Rangers suddenly pulled out of the Figueroa deal when it looked signed and sealed ?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2003)

hammer&T looks like we are signing rob lee on a free. for left back we have young shaun byrne who can play both there and on the left of midfield.

kanoute is looking to go no matter what he says on the website.  spurs being the likely one i have also heard newcastle if they manage to sell carl cort but don't know how true that is. schemmel was back in form towards the end of last season byt by that time johnson wasn't to be budged. he is hwoever doing well so far in pre season.

oh and noble is scootish these days not english!!!!

also heard rumours about us trying to sign liam(son of leeroy) rosenoir off one of the bristols(city???) he was on trail with us last season and impressed but city were relectent to let him go on the cheap but have said they wont stand in his way if a decent offer comes in.

sinclair has now just got to finilise a couple of deatials and i think pass a medical and the man city deal is done and dusted.

so we are up to 8.5million in transfer fees and i don't know how much saved wages.


dave


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 19, 2003)

According to the beeb site Ronaldinho looks set to go to Barca not Man U.

Quote:
"Barcelona have been in advanced negotiations with Ronaldinho's brother and agent, Robert Assis, and had reached agreement to sign him.

They expect to clinch the deal on Saturday, with Ronaldinho expected to fly to Spain from Brazil for a medical."

I read that Ferguson had flown over to Paris on Thursday to join in the negotiations, but this apparently had no effect on Paris St Geman.

So will he go after Vieira now?  If Fergie offers the right amount can Arsenal afford to turn it down and risk losing Vieira for nothing to Madrid at the end of next season if he doesn't resign?

Hmmm..interesting


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2003)

*ha! ha! ha! ronaldhino's gone to barca!*

just been on itv news!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2003)

Transfer Shock 2: Revenge of LaPorta


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2003)

so who will fergie turn to know?????

he needs to replace beckham with someone and it needs to be a dnam nig signing i would have thought.

any ideas???


ps if anyone says joe cole i will be forced to kill them.


yes that includes you lost.!


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2003)

dailley....hes the bollocks....

erm, that guy, plays for westham

free kick guy

nationwide

erm...

damn


----------



## Proud Yank (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Howards got tourettes hasn't he?
> 
> It'll be just like having Schmeichel back.
> ...



Apparently some Brit website had a poll asking whether Howard should start for Man Utd and the options were "FUCK YES!!" and "FUCK NO!!"


----------



## Proud Yank (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J77 _
> *It'll be interesting to see what that Howard's like in the Premiership... *



He's the real deal...say what you will about MLS but it's a very tough league to crack into as a goalkeeper.

Like I said, expect him to replace Frogboy at Old Trafford by midseason at the latest...


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 21, 2003)

Leeds United are in talks with RC Lens defender Zoumana Camara with a view to bringing him to Elland Road on a season long loan. The centre-half will undergo a medical later today once terms are agreed, but it is anticipated the deal for the 24-year-old will be complete later this afternoon or on Tuesday morning.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 21, 2003)

wayne bridge has officially signed for chelsea with le saux going in the other direction


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 21, 2003)

best of a bad situation for Southampton. Must be gutting to lose one of their best players but Le Saux's been fit and playing good football for a while. So they've got an excellent replacement and decent money.

edited to add: Matteo Sereni signed for Lazio btw, the fee was undisclosed so it might well have been nothing  

Javier Sanchez Broto isn't going to Ipswich after failing to impress in his trial. Paul Gerrard has announced that he'd love to sign for 'massive club' Ipswich.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2003)

please please please take gerrard off us

kevin davies to bolton btw


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 21, 2003)

We might well do. He had a decent loan stint with us last season and we were keen to keep hold of him. Stumbling block is that Everton seem to want a fee.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 21, 2003)

duffs gone a blue one


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *duffs gone a blue one *



Is he signing for Chelsea then?  I'm surprised at that.  Didn't sound like he wanted to.


----------



## fubert (Jul 22, 2003)

According to The Sun Kieron Dyer has had a 25 million quid price tag slapped on him. Man Utd and Chelsea (obviously) are reported to be interested.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2003)

I can't see Man U stumping up 25 million, if they wreen't prepared to go to 21 Million to PSG. Plus theres no way Newcastle will want Barthez, what with them having Given.

And apparently Vieris price tag has gone down to 20 million.

Dyer or Vieri?

I know which Italian id buy.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Dyer or Vieri?
> 
> I know which Italian id buy. *



agreed. there's no way Man U will pay £25m for a player who's still not proved anything other than he gets injured quite a lot.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2003)

wiltord 4million to PSG seems to be a rumour.

and pires to juventus for 15million. both on teletext. I wouldnt be shocked to see wiltord leave.



dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2003)

Bet they're gutted they can't shift Kanu.

ahahah


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2003)

jason kumas to spurs! or possibly southampton, but spurs is more likely.


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 23, 2003)

rumour of di canio to leeds but now quashed


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 23, 2003)

it would have been great to see di canio in a white shirt but he was probably asking for too much money....


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *it would have been great to see di canio in a white shirt but he was probably asking for too much money.... *



....or the possibility of winning something


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 23, 2003)

if that was true he wouldn't have been talking to us in the first place!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2003)

rumours are in dead of too higher wage demands. but to be honest i don't buy that hes talking to a serie B side sienna at the minute and wasn't on that much at west ham i don't think.


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 23, 2003)

given that our squad now consists of workmanlike plodders - throwing somebody like di canio into the mix seems like a good idea to me. 

but peter reid presumably doesn't agree....


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *given that our squad now consists of workmanlike plodders - throwing somebody like di canio into the mix seems like a good idea to me.
> 
> but peter reid presumably doesn't agree.... *



Unlike Peter Reid to prefer plodders to flair players isn't it?


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 25, 2003)

Ipswich's new goalkeeper is ................

Wait fot it .............................................

I know you're gagging to know ............

Kelvin Davis.

Opinions Wombles (although presumably now they're ex-wombles)


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Jul 25, 2003)

I know this isnt a rumour but i didnt want to start a seperate thread... brilliant soccernet!

on united win in USA against celtic

"The Post's banner headline said it all really, 'The big red machine' it boldly declared.

It rumbles into Los Angeles this weekend. The Dallas Cowboys they are not, but slowly Manchester United are picking up a sizeable support across the Atlantic and these people have serious money.

Who knows what difference it will make to football's most successful commercial enterprise but for now at least it makes a change from claiming all their fans come from London."


----------



## g force (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks like Iversen will be a Wolves player very shortly  

Better news - we're in "advanced talks" with Dino Baggio!

Baggio talks


----------



## squirmy (Jul 25, 2003)

well fuck me.

arsenal have signed a keeper.







jens lehmann is his name, though i would have preffered to see stuart taylor being kept as number 1.

and a 2-0 win today, things are looking up.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2003)

Is he actully any good????

I know fuck all about him. Oliver kahns understudy so must of picked some stuff up is about the best praise i have heard for the bloke. ohh and 13 german caps but i'm not sure how impressed i am about that either.


I'm shocked they didn't go in for sorensen.



dave


----------



## fortytwo (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by squirmy _
> *well fuck me.
> 
> arsenal have signed a keeper.
> ...



Apparently his disciplinary record is pretty poor, so he should slot right in at the Arsenal. 

42


----------



## g force (Jul 28, 2003)

Well he ain't no Canizares or Rustu and from what i've seen seems okay - not exactly world class though.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 28, 2003)

viduka wants to quit leeds now  


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/3102683.stm


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 28, 2003)

maybe the full realisation of how crap we've become has finally dawned on him. our pre-season friendlies so far....

v Bristol City 0-0
v York City 1-1
v Burnley 2-4

I wonder how we'll fare against east Yorkshire giants Hull City on Friday....


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *I wonder how we'll fare against east Yorkshire giants Hull City on Friday.... *



guess it depends if jody morris fancies another scrap?  

BTW, talking of scraps, I'm surprised that alan smith hasn't been linked with any other club this summer? I know he's one of the 'crown jewels' and is leeds through and through etc. but considering everyone else (decent) have been touted - is that odd?


----------



## kosciesza61 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *I'm surprised that alan smith hasn't been linked with any other club this summer? I know he's one of the 'crown jewels' and is leeds through and through etc. but considering everyone else (decent) have been touted - is that odd?  *


I'm surprised that viduka, smith and robinson are still at elland road to be honest (and given our situation I wouldn't blame any of our few remaining quality players for wanting to leave). 

I don't know of any offers for smith but he's been very inconsistent over the last couple of seasons, mainly because our last 2 managers have insisted on trying to turn him into a right-sided midfielder. his disciplinary record makes him a bit of a liability too.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jul 29, 2003)

*tottenham tempt the petter*

spurs tempt petit with first team football....
tottenham might be able to get carrick, this might be better


----------



## Balbi (Jul 29, 2003)

that'd be a not unexpected blow to the hammers, but a blow nevertheless, carrick is the future rock of someones team, and i reckon roeder is hoping its going to be the boys in claret and blue

instead of the cunts in sky blue

with hoddle


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 30, 2003)

Fuck me if the cunts in our boardroom haven't managed to do the impossible. 

Make me even angrier than I was when I they sold Matt Holland for fuck all that is. 

Thomas Gaardsoe, 23, the best defender outside the premiership. He is, I kid you not, fucking brilliant. Good in the air, good on the ball, reads the game like a veteran, can knock a 60 yard pass to a pinpoint. 

Apparently, that is worth precisely £500,000 to David 'please, take our players, I'm a fucking mug' Sheepshanks aka the worst fucking chairman in the whole fucking world  bar maybe Peter Ridsdale. 

£500,000? £five hundred bloody motherfuckin peanuts thousand!!!!

TO WEST BROMWICH ALBION!!!!?!!!!?!!

GOD DAMMMMMMMMIT!!!!!

Edited to add:

"Today's transfer market" 

You'll have to do better than that you Old Etonian piece of shit. Glenn Johnson for £6m isn't a bad transfer market, Steven Reid for £2.5m, Jody fucking Craddock for £1.5m. Gaardsoe's better than all of 'em. Fucking special he is. Bastards.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jul 31, 2003)

That the nature of things now, some clubs can be methodically held to ransom by others (with less cash to splash around) and by moneymen who demand any and all sales where clubs are precarious.


----------



## mjs (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *Ipswich's new goalkeeper is ................
> 
> Kelvin Davis.
> ...


 Promising.

Always been a very good shot stopper, but used to have the occasional nightmare when it came to crosses when we first signed him.  He did improve on that score, mind- but i can't vouch for his performance last season.


----------



## fubert (Jul 31, 2003)

Rumours in the Dutch press about Mark van Bommel (PSV) going to Chelsea.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 31, 2003)

The Dons David Connolly looks like he might be going to West Ham? 

24 goals in 28 starts last season is pretty impressive


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2003)

*Rivaldo to Liverpool?*

I've heard a rumour regarding Rivaldo going to Liverpool on a one year loan.

Also that they are interested in Petit.

What is it with Houllier and defensive midfielders?  Is there a word for collecting this kind of footballer?


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 31, 2003)

*Rivaldo to Liverpool?*



> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> *I've heard a rumour regarding Rivaldo going to Liverpool on a one year loan.
> 
> Also that they are interested in Petit.
> ...



read only a few days ago that the Milan president was saying this was Rivaldo's year. very much doubt he'd want to go to Liverpool - lumping the ball upfield not really his style  

the Petit rumour probably due to Hamman's injury - out until Oct/Nov apparently. odd, Petit's not fit either


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2003)

Lumping it upfield indeed!  

I'd love to see Rivaldo at Liverpool.  Stevie Gee, Rivaldo, Kewell and Hamman.

That's some fucking midfield.


----------



## bubblehead (Jul 31, 2003)

PSV striker Mateja Kezman has turned down Spurs because they lack ambition. shocker


----------



## mjs (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *The Dons David Connolly looks like he might be going to West Ham?
> 
> 24 goals in 28 starts last season is pretty impressive *


 hehe - they're all going now.  

Wait until you see how many he misses though..


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 1, 2003)

nigel martyn to chelski apparently....


----------



## g force (Aug 1, 2003)

Wolves have signed Craddock from Sunderland and Henri Camara from Sedan to go alongisde Okawonkro and Luzhny.

Still in talks over Baggio and Iversen.

We are so going down....


----------



## fubert (Aug 4, 2003)

Jermaine Defoe to Man Utd.

It was in The Sun it must be true.


----------



## Nessie ™ (Aug 4, 2003)

Neil McCann of Rangers to Southampton, £1.25 million.
Mikel Arteta of Rangers to Atletico Madrid, £4 million, deal revived.

According to Daily Record (yeh, I know  ) both deals should go through in next 48 hours, releasing money for Rangers to go back in with bid for Kevin Phillips.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 4, 2003)

*tottenham tempt the BOMMER*

Old news but... Tottenham sign another forward, Kanoute - with etherington in exchange...

Given zamora and postiga, I'd rather have the cumudgeonly old wide boy myself.  

Man U in for that guy from Ajax, forgotten his name...

Plus:  Tottenham Tempt the BOMMER


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2003)

Carrick is going nowhere.

defoe is going nowhere till at leats xmas!


with the kanoute sale we don't need to sell anyone do balence the books.

So unless they hand a written request in they wioll be going nowhere.


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 4, 2003)

Huh, I just this minute heard the lord of the WHU supporters union pessimistically evaluating their chances.  He thinks moral is low and soon they'll be out... with Defoe going very soon....

edit:  also, he says that the fiscal fallout from relegation hasn't hit yet and the cash drought is from last season.  Meaning things will get a whole lot worse....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2003)

ahh no the fiscal fallout(nice phrase!) will not hit this year as all of the paymenats for things like the stadium and various loans have been reshuduled so we dont pay anything this season.

We will be completly screwed if we don't go up this year though in quite a major way!

but from what i could gather of our finaces we needed to find about 20 million. and with transfers and people being released i was under the impression that we had that now.

moral could well be low though which could cayse some serious shite. nice one seb!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2003)

front line of connely defoe and sofaine waiting in the wings does work for me it has to be said. apparently we are closing in on aanother striker as well.

no idea who it is but comments made by roader suggest that.. Hopefully its someone with a bit of height and muscle.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sorry. _
> *Glenn Johnson for £6m............. Gaardsoe's better than all of 'em. Fucking special he is. Bastards.      *



umm no offence but BOLLOCKS. Gaadsoe is good but johnson will be be world class in a couple of years.


dave


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 4, 2003)

Transfer news just in from Celtic:








































Yeah right


----------



## Nessie ™ (Aug 4, 2003)

Rangers are about to sign Paolo Vanoli from Bologna as left-back cover for Michael Ball. Vanoli can also play left midfield, played there against Rangers for Parma a couple of years ago.

Rangers are also set to sign Henning Berg on a free transfer to replace Lorenzo Amoruso.

Both players are at Murray Park today sorting out their deals and going through medicals.

McLeish has said that there will be no more signings before the Champions League qualifier deadline on Thursday, but should Rangers qualify he will likely sign again. Kevin Phillips awaits.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like "super kev" Philips  is off to Saints:

Philips for £3m to Saints


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

but but i thought siants were signing defoe!!!!! 


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2003)

Sky Sports News are running the story just now - davies to saints for £3M.

Meanwhile Sunderland fans can look forward not only to Gary Breen but esteemed Northern irish international Jeff "slow' Whitley, formerly of Man City.


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *but but i thought siants were signing defoe!!!!!
> 
> 
> dave *



don't be daft. he's going to Man U with Joe Cole in a £15m swoop, once they've sold Veron.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

Neil "chopper  " Mellor to the Hammers on a season long loan.

Before any hammers fans tell me to fuck off and die, he's going to be a great striker he just needs to bring his finishing up to scratch (see the Cologne friendly) and stop getting annoyed and crunching opposition.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

serious lost???

whats he like in the air??? we have a a few short strikers we need someon with a bit of power.

he fit the bill. i only know the kid through champ manager.


ohh and fuck off and die yeah


dave


----------



## Nessie ™ (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g force _
> *Looks like "super kev" Philips  is off to Saints:
> 
> Philips for £3m to Saints *



Don't put your mortgage on it.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

I think he's going, don't quote me on that though.

Hows about a bit of a statistic break.

He scored 46 goals in the u-19s and reserves in '01 -'02 but still needs that touch to make it first team.

He scored twice tonight in Aberdeen.

If he goes, you'll love him.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

i kow he is rated. but what sort of a striker is he man!!

west ham website say they are talking to him, but i know fuck all about him apart from he scores shit loads in the reserves.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

H'es a utility player, kind of a mix of Donkeyish Heskey power (ha ha ha ha ha) and Kevin Phillips when he was good.

Remember, top goalscorer in the prem?

How the mighty are fallen.

Mellor doesn't fit very well in the time-honoured Liverpool tactic of 'lump it upfield and pray owen gets on the end of it' he can slip thropugh defences or just run them over, what he does rely on like most strikers in good service so can West Ham please stop selling their midfield?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

i will tell terrence brow next time i see him lost.

we really need to bring in some players now.

I want jemaine pennent!!!!!!!!!



dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

No, I want Jermaine Pennant.

Some of his U21 performances have me thinking, who's that ponce who plays for Madrid?

 

Lets hope Mr Wenger decides he's got good players in the likes of..erm....er....Viera. For a while, and sells him, shame he'll blatantly go to Chelsea (who are starting to piss me off)

Pennant for Pompey


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

pennent for west ham quite clearly.  they are out feeder club after all.
noble
winterburn
suker
ian wright
omar rizla!

umm probbaley some others!

pennent is quite clearly going to be one hell of a [player and it seems it wont be at arsenal.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh god, i just had the worst thought.

Spurs are looking for a midfielder.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

a pennent is a gooner.

b he has talent.

c. he is young.

thats at least three things hoddle doesn't like in a midfielder



dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

true but

a) hoddle still has some cash to splash, probably more if they do well this season

b) by the end of this season donkey darren will more than likely be headed to Pompey and they need a midfielder

c) wengers going to be a penniless pauper if the Arse keep fucking him about, quality manager, shit club

d) Spurs will NEVER, EVER, EVER be direct competition to Arsenal so a sale there's a goodun

e) i have one more point than you


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Neil "chopper  " Mellor to the Hammers on a season long loan.
> 
> Before any hammers fans tell me to fuck off and die, he's going to be a great striker he just needs to bring his finishing up to scratch (see the Cologne friendly) and stop getting annoyed and crunching opposition.
> ...



Ahhh, give the lad a break, he's young, he's just enthusiastic!  

Bit of a hothead at times.  Is he really off to West Ham on a loan spell?  Hmm could benefit both Hammers and Liverpool, especially if Defoe goes, Mellor would probably start for West Ham.  He's been a bit of a star in our reserves but.. done nowt really when he's been in the first team.  Who knows?  Danny Murphey certainley did well after a spell at Crewe.

He may well end up at West Ham and i wish him luck if he does, just so long as he doesn't end up at Manure or Evershite


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

Ooh running off the Joe Cole thread.

Carrick and Mellor to Birmingham next season.

That would, erm...be slightly good.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

a) hoddle only buys dodgy forigners you have never heard of or has beens(robbie keane, freddie, and zamora exceptions)

b) anderton will only go somewhere if they can get him out of the pysios for more then a month. so umm bought time he does coaching badge i reckon.

c) pennent wont actully bring much money in 1.5 million tops i would say, so wenger still penniless pauper

d) not many would be barve enough to go from spurs/arse or vice versa, if they dipped in form everyone would be on there back. look at the mersey moves of xavier and barmby.

e) you northants lot can't fucking count!!!! two more points  mate two more points!

dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

a) shut

b) your

c) division

d) one

e) pie

f) hole


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

lost you do know you cant loan from the same division yeah(although keepers seem to be exempt judgeing by maik taylor to brum loan move runmour )

so you wouldnt get the boy back.

AND CARRICK AINT FUCKING GOING ALLRIGHT


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2003)

only if you shut your premiership know nothing arsehole!


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2003)

yes div..dave.

 

*la la la*


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 6, 2003)

*Is Heskey on the move*

Could it be true?

From the BBC

Quote:

Lyon reject Heskey offer

Lyon have turned down the chance to sign Emile Heskey after refusing to meet Liverpool's £11m asking price.

The French side were reportedly offered Heskey's services but wanted to take him on a season-long loan rather than in a permanent deal.

However, Liverpool manager Gerard Houllier is believed to have wanted a straight cash transaction so the move fell through.

More here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/3129755.stm

Damn!  They've not gone for it...so far.

That would be superb.  £11m for a donkey!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2003)

isnt that what you paid lecister for him????


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah but breking even on the deal would be mucking refarkable in the current transfer climate, Chelsteal excluded.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 6, 2003)

I think it was something in that region.  But would you pay £11m for him? I wouldn't, then or now.

Sadly, doesn't look like Lyon are going to either.  Cheapskates!   

And i briefly saw a bit of sky sports in the pub tonight.  I'm sure it said the pool were denying the story?


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 7, 2003)

Charlton considering Rebrov signing and Sean Davis hands in transfer request at Fulham - alerting 'Boro and Everton


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Lyon have turned down the chance to sign Emile Heskey after refusing to meet Liverpool's £11m asking price.


 Lyon are now apparently interested in mark viduka who has just withdrawn from the Leeds squad that's travelling to Dublin for friendlies against aston villa, shelbourne & st pats this weekend. 

apparently he has a "sore ankle"....


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *apparently he has a "sore ankle".... *



or they couldn't get enough pies on the plane?


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 7, 2003)

I met viduka last saturday and he looked like he'd lost some weight recently. he said he wasn't going to leave Leeds but I didn't believe him....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't blame you: bet he had his fingers crossed.
He's off all right, just doesn't want to put in a request and miss out on his loyalty payments. 

Any idea who monkey-boy's after to replace him?


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 8, 2003)

yeah he is hedging his bets. I met him at the "special training session" for the first team at elland road to which season ticket holders were invited - viduka spent a long time chatting to fans, signing autographs etc and was asked several times if he was leaving but denied it. incidentally, reid is looking to bring in another striker even if viduka stays but I've no idea who.... 

last season he was repeatedly saying he was happy to stay at leeds but over the summer while an agent has been touting his services all around europe he's adopted a "no comment" attitude to questions speculating about his future even though the club have been 100% clear about not wanting to sell him....

altho I couldn't blame any of our players for wanting to leave I'd be really pissed off if he suddenly departed just before the start of the season. if he wanted a move he could have made that clear at the start of the summer and because he's got 3 years left on his contract we could have got a decent fee for him - and replaced him by now. 

I'm fairly confident that we can get the 45 points we need to guarantee premiership safety with the current squad but without viduka we'd be in big trouble up front - with only smith (who's been playing on the right side of midfield for most of the last 2 seasons), bridges (who's still not fully fit) and simon johnson (who's scored a lot of goals for the reserves but has looked well out of his depth in his few appearances for the first team) - so I reckon we'd have to buy 2 strikers in a hurry....


----------



## Balbi (Aug 8, 2003)

Villa sign Sorenson, undisclosed fee.


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 8, 2003)

just read on the LUFC website that Marseille striker Lamine Sakho is to join the United squad in Dublin today after being given permission by the French club to join Leeds on a trial basis initially....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 8, 2003)

west ham now officiallu have neil mellor for the season.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorted


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2003)

I know football is now just one big business with players and agents all out for as much as they can get, but footballers rarely make their desire for cash as obvious Rotherham's Alan Lee: 





> "I would be excited by a move to Cardiff, I'm at the time in my career when the next move is crucial," he said.
> 
> "I've heard about the sort of wages that Cardiff players earn and about the set-up there - it's the sort of progressive club I want to join."


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 11, 2003)

Di Canio has joined Charlton


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2003)

well its near his house innit!!!

yay at watching dicanio for another year. just a shame it couldn't have been in claret and blue still 


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

according to reports in portugal man utd are on the verge of signing cristiano ronaldo from sporting lisbon.

he be quality but surely cant be ready for the premiership at 18 can he?? right sided midfielder(the reports keep saying striker but theey are lieing!!!!) he will be class but not convinced he is ready for a man utd starting 11 just yet.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

I dunno, i think they're doing it for the BBC headline...

MAN UTD SIGN RONALDO

 

Everton hav signed up Lie Tie for 3 years.

And Norwich want David Connely, the ungrateful bastard


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

connelly will stay and be gerat for us I have decided.

and yeha lost you might be right about the ronaldo headline.

although the boy is quality. played vianna off the park in every game i have seen him play for portugal under21's.


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *and yeha lost you might be right about the ronaldo headline.
> *



and that means no Defoe signing for Man U now?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

They've signed Ronaldo (the portugese one) for just over 12 million.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

ohhh hadn't thought of that bubble hurrah!!!

and loost its about 6-8 million not 12. kelberson is the other 6 which make sit up to 12 in total for today(or near future).


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *and loost its about 6-8 million not 12. kelberson is the other 6 which make sit up to 12 in total for today(or near future). *



no. it's £12.5m just for Ronaldo. just checked BBC Sport, Football 365 and Man U website. This was the figure announced to the stock exchange because the deal has been completed. the Kleberson deal totally seperate and not rubber-stamped yet.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah dave, shut your pie.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

they paid that much for him??????

damien duff looks very cheap all of a sudden.


and lost my pie never gets shut


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

Its the spanish/portuguese market they're gonna capture.

And he is a bit nifty on his pins.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

oh yeah he will be quailty just suprised he can command such a fee at 18.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

Its only double Glen Johnson, and look where he come from FFS.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

twat!!

and only 1 millon more then you paid for heskey and three miullion more then diouf and they are both shite!!!!

or you supporting pompey this year???? 


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 12, 2003)

You would not fucking believe how much shit i am getting in trying to buy a portsmouth shirt.

I swear the people in JJB's didn't know they were premiership and were still selling hammers shirts even though they apparently 'don't sell division one club shirts'

CUNTS!!!!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

you tired the portsmouth website mate??? should have an online store there.


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *they paid that much for him??????*



shocker, innit.   that's why I double-double checked  

got to be honest, don't know that much about him but can he be THAT good?


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *you tired the portsmouth website mate???  *


* 

or try the sportswear shops in Southampton...  *


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

give him a couple of years and my answer would be yes.

now though, with the pressure of that price tag im really not sure.



dave


----------



## agricola (Aug 12, 2003)

Li Tie has finally put pen to paper on a three-year deal for Everton which has apparently been part-funded by Chinese businesses:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/e/everton/2955762.stm

Now they need Danish clubs to pay Gravesen to actually do something aside from running around looking hard


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

...and Kleberson has finally signed for Man U for £6m - on top of Ronaldo £12m


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

oh shush i had to wrong about something sooner or later!

man utd have signed 5 players now i think.

bellion
djembi-djembi
tim howard
ronaldo
kelberson

any of em getting itno the starting 11??? would assume howard will replace the clown but the others??? ohh and klberson should be rios partner i would assume.

seems like they have spent a fair bit on what are essentially squad players or future prospects.


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

I thought Kleberson was a midfielder  because Fergie stated he'd got him to replace Veron. and Fergie still wants to sign a defender - Silvestre has excelled at centre half. it's G Neville's position that needs sorting 

Djemba looks a very good prospect for first team action straight away but I guess he's there to eventually replace Keane's tired old legs. howard is a starter but I reckon the others won't see much action for a while, although he may stick Ronaldo on the right and move Solsjaker more upfront with Ruud? 

Like Chelsea it's almost impossible to guess what the team will be.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

mm would swear blind tha klerberson is a defnder/ dfensive midfielder.

bugger am i wrong again???


dave


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *mm would swear blind tha klerberson is a defnder/ dfensive midfielder.
> 
> bugger am i wrong again???
> ...




http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/3142903.stm

well, it does say he can play in various positions


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *bugger am i wrong again???*



losing your touch Dave? you'll be saying West Ham for Div 1 title next


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2003)

its the full moon i tells ya it always does strange thinsg to me(no seriously it does!!!)

service will be resumed again shortly. 

dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 13, 2003)

Portsmouth looking to nab Ian Harte as well as Juan Pablo Sorin, because the defence is shocking at the moment.

Also looking into helping Bosnich restart his career.



And looking at bringing in Schemmel off of those Div 1 lot.


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheLostProphet _
> *Portsmouth looking to nab Ian Harte as well as Juan Pablo Sorin, because the defence is shocking at the moment*


 so shocking that ian harte would improve it??!  

surely things can't be that bad....


----------



## Balbi (Aug 13, 2003)

Congratulations on winning a game


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## kained&able (Aug 13, 2003)

schemel i wouldn't be suprised about. The sorin deal sounds werid from whaty i can gather its a joint ownership type deal which baffles me.


dave


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2003)

Bolton have signed Mario Jardel on a free subject to him passing a medical


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Leeds have just signed French striker Lamine Sakho.

and I heard a very dodgy rumour this morning about a certain fat aussie not turning up for the LUFC 2003/04 team photo....


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *and I heard a very dodgy rumour this morning about a certain fat aussie not turning up for the LUFC 2003/04 team photo.... *



that's probably only so they could actually fit the rest of the squad into the photo


----------



## kosciesza61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought it must be because his ankle was still sore....  

Leeds won't be signing Celtic's Colin Healy (who's been training with the team this week) because we've decided to go for the incredibly famous and no doubt overwhelmingly talented Goran Trobok of Partizan Belgrade instead....


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 14, 2003)

Rangers just turned down Blackburn's £10m bid for Barry Ferguson


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2003)

fulham have accepted bids from everton and middlesborough for steve davis, depending on if they sign a replacement

also clinton morrison has nothing to do with drugs  

http://www.football365.com/All_News/Breaking_News/story_77258.shtml

http://www.football365.com/All_News/Breaking_News/story_77247.shtml


----------



## Rollem (Aug 14, 2003)

*Langley to Cardiff!*

its sounding like Richard Langley is about to be a new signing for cardiff bloody city (along with alan lee) both unveiled tomorrow

langers may not be one of my favourite players, but fuck, i dont want him to leave! (and to cardiff would be a bit like salt into the wound, dont ya think richard!   )










they better give us a decent sum for him


----------



## Relahni (Aug 15, 2003)

He's too good for Division Two.  There's no doubt about that - best QPR player by a mile and sorely missed for the Play Off final last year.

If he'd played in that game, QPR could have been in Division One now.  

Don't worry Rollie - you've still got Go Tommy Go!


----------



## gnoriac (Aug 15, 2003)

Steve Staunton seen in the director's box at Highfield Rd. for the Cov v. Peterboro game, sparking rumours.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> * best QPR player by a mile *


 on his day. if he's in one of his "moods" forget it 

as for go tommy go!  

still, cardiff gave us ainsworth, which was very nice of them


----------



## Relahni (Aug 15, 2003)

He's the most skillfull player at QPR.

I think he could do a job in a lowly Premiership side - like Wolves, Leicester or Man Utd   - Cardiff have got a good player though and QPR will miss him - that's for sure - although the fans never liked him that much.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> * although the fans never liked him that much. *


 thats a bit unfair. the fans sing his praises at the top of their voices when it comes to his skill and ability, and put him as one of (if not the) most talented players in the squad. but his temprament does mean that a lot of the fans cant like him as much they'd want...


i'll miss him (and his free kicks) and the team / our promotion campaign will too......


(god i feel depressed now)


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *(god i feel depressed now) *



well, support a proper team then


----------



## Rollem (Aug 15, 2003)

you know what to do bubble


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollem _
> *you know what to do bubble
> 
> *



back in armchair and calm again


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2003)

kevin horlock has now signed for west ham in a 300k deal.


roader is doing well on transfers.

conally for 250k
mellor on a loan deal
kevin horlock 300k

hes got some players that will do a good job for us this season.


dave


----------



## g force (Aug 15, 2003)

If by that you mean finishing 7th in the league then yeah you're right 

Horlock is the atypical Div 1 player, ie, a bit shit really but will have a decent game once every couple of months.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2003)

frannie jeffers is fucking off back to everon apparently. Loan this season permenent next.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 15, 2003)

todorovs properly crocked, cruciates...

fuck wank bollocks     

(we're still gonna beat O'fecks Villa)


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 15, 2003)

Cantankerous Old cumudgeon Schemmel signed for Harry Redknapp - he's taking the piss!!!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 15, 2003)

Sod off Stavros  

Hammers player love Harry, as well they should.

 

Wouldn't have minded Brevett instead though.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 15, 2003)

kevin mcleod in talks about a move back to loftus road. permanent this time


----------



## kained&able (Aug 17, 2003)

pennent to leeds on a two month loan apparentley.

snice when could you loan players to a team in the same diviion???? 


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 17, 2003)

Maybe this is a loan for next season  

If so, Portsmouth would die for the chance to have Pennant.

Even though Steve Stone was showing class and style against the Villa yesterday

and that was NEVER a penalty


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 18, 2003)

Spurs have made a £5.6m bid for Santos teenager Diego - one of the most highly-rated young players in Brazil.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *snice when could you loan players to a team in the same diviion????
> *



The Premier League have apparently 'relaxed' the regulations for this season to allow such loans to take place. News to me too, but I'm looking forward to seeing Pennant in action for the mighty whites


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2003)

be intresting to see what happens if pennent plays arenal!


dave


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2003)

The loan's only for two months and our first match against Arsenal is on Nov 1st, so it won't be a problem but yeah, an interesting situation. There's no way loan signings would be allowed to compete against their employers, but what about nearer the end of the season when every point is vital? Could a team near the top loan out good players to sides about to play their rivals for the Premiership  Note that we're playing ManUre just before his loan spell ends. Hmmm. 
I'm presuming loans won't be allowed nearer the end of the season but still... glad as I am to have Pennant for a while I think this whole situation's a potential can of worms.
Am also glad to see we're so far down the food chain now that the Arse don't mind lending us one of their best young players. Bugger.


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 19, 2003)

talking of loans, Middlesbrough have agreed the loan signing of Lazio midfielder Gaizka Mendieta for the rest of the season, with a view to a permanent deal.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 19, 2003)

Tottenham to sign the new Pele!!!!

I was on the tube and picked up an evening standard and spurs hope to sign Diego from Santos for c. 6million.

However it wasn't in any other paper I looked at...

let's see what spurs themselves say:  www.spurs.co.uk


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 19, 2003)

well, tottenham are deadly silent on the issue but the, erm, spurs singapore supporters club have the scoop:

http://www.spurs-sg.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3205


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 19, 2003)

The player's father (also his agent) says that he will do what he did for Santos and win spurs their first championship in ages...

(someone might want to have a word)


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 19, 2003)

ARE YOU READY!

ARE YOU READY FOR LOVE!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2003)

i see robbie keane got injured tonight!!!

does he play for spurs????

I think they should rename themselves to physios table fc!


dave


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubblehead _
> *talking of loans, Middlesbrough have agreed the loan signing of Lazio midfielder Gaizka Mendieta for the rest of the season, with a view to a permanent deal. *



oh, how the mighty have fallen


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2003)

spurs deal for the brazilian kid has fallen through.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2003)

lucky lad, nearly had a wonderful physio career there....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2003)

dave


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2003)

*Liverpool representatives in London*

Have heard that a few Liverpool FC representatives have been in London a lot recently.

Not sure if they are buying or selling anyone.

Am anxious that Owen is on his way to CH£L$£A!

 

£50m - at least!


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 20, 2003)

*Liverpool representatives in London*



> _Originally posted by Relahni _
> *Am anxious that Owen is on his way to CH£L$£A!*



could be worse, it could be Heskey


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2003)

maybe your mob after hassilebaink or one of the other seemingly about to be chealsea rejects.  I really doubt liverpool would be stpiud enough to sell owen let alone to another premiership club.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2003)

I see what you are saying - but Owen has less than two years left on his contract.

He hasn't signed a new one yet - he wants to wait until Christmas for some reason.  He's gone public about wanting to win things and let's face it - he's not going to win anything that grand at Liverpool this season.

The League cup is probably his best chance -  .

Liverpool have a bit of a problem - he can leave for nothing in under two years (remember Steve MacManaman) - or they could get a shed load for him now.

The best case scenario is that he'll sign a new contract and stay at Liverpool - but I can't see that happening.  

Stevie G was in a similar situation this Summer - he signed up no problem and brushed aside rumours linking him with Chelsea. Owen hasn't done that - which tends to suggest.........you know what.

I like Michael Owen as a player - but the fact he does a column in teh N*ws of the Sc**ws (which is a sister paper of the S*n) tends to suggest he's not exactly 100% Liverpool.

I'd be sad to see him go - but always thought he'd leave us sooner or later.  

p.s how's Mellor getting on? Have you seen him play yet?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2003)

its two years away!!!! its not exactly must sign up this second is it.

anyway chelasea are after crespo. I was under the impression owen was an everton fan for some reason.


mellor played a bit so far. He looks promising give me a few weeks to work out if i rate him or not though.




dave


----------



## flimsier (Aug 20, 2003)

Owen, McManaman, Fowler, all Everton fans... why did they choose those r-shites...?!? 

Cash..! Bastards.


----------



## bubblehead (Aug 20, 2003)

carlton cole gone to charlton on season long loan. could be exciting with him & di canio upfront


----------



## E.J. (Aug 20, 2003)

Kained and the all the other Hammers fans in this forum. I was reading an article from the Express and Star today about Glenn Roeder is interested in getting Baggies player Andy Johnson. I just want to gauge your opinions about this rumour. Follow this link below to find out more.

http://www.expressandstar.com/artman/publish/article_39890.shtml what you guys think about this


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2003)

don't belive it to be honest. A we have no money! B we have no money. Also got carrick coming back into contention in a week or so.

we need a left back not a midfielder.

I hear rumours of konchesky on a loan move but i really really hope its not true as he is shite.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 21, 2003)

west ham have just secure the loan siogning of Leeds United central defender Matthew Kilgallon on a three-month loan deal.


anyone know who the fuck he is??? All i know is 19 and 6ft2.


dave


----------



## flimsier (Aug 21, 2003)

He's total shit on my xbox version of Championship Manager - but he's 17.

I don't know about CM4. He can't be that good coz I can't remember hearing of him. I'd know if I'd ever started as Leeds.

However, real life - I've no idea!

edited to add: obviously he's 17 coz the game starts two years ago!


----------



## Rollem (Aug 22, 2003)

tony thorpe to move from luton to QPR for £50,000(ish) hopefully announced this morning so he can play tomorrow

also rumours that Ollie is looking for a right back. kelly has been linked with us again, but seems happy at spurs so i doubt it very much! *update* have signed richard edghill on a months contract to cover for forbes whilst he's out injured/suspended



in regards to owen. i think he'll leave liverpool (though not necesarily to chelscum) think it will do the team some favours as well - stop them playing that long ball football


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

the leeds geezer started a game against west ham last season!!!


rollem you serious????  


dave


----------



## Rollem (Aug 22, 2003)

*serious*

erm........about what kained?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

tony thorpe!! 


dave


----------



## Rollem (Aug 22, 2003)

yep.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

can't find anything on teamtalk or the luton site. You got a source or is it just a rumour?

i really hope it isn't true you can't sell tony thorpe!!! its just not right.


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2003)

*Totetenham still trying to tempt Diego!*









> There are a number of issues which complicate this deal.
> The interests of the player are held jointly between Santos and Diego's father.
> 
> He will also need to acquire an Italian passport. We want him now but Santos are not prepared to release him before January.
> ...




This kids' having his human rights violated!  Call unicef!  He's being sold into injury!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

am i right in thinking that spurs strike froce for saturday is prostiga and doherty????

you gotta laugh really! 


dave


----------



## Rollem (Aug 22, 2003)

sell him? we're buying/have bought him matey!! 

its true, check  here

reports from luton (i cant find any links either)suggest its done and dusted. just sorting out terms etc.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2003)

nonsense, doherty is a world class striker...

Hoddle picked him over the reknowned Rebrov so really if you think about, erm...

Anyhow we might as well play Mark Yeates, he's been wowing them in pre season


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

im just finding it really hard to belive that luton would sell him especially for 50k!

if he goes luton haven't got a chnace of getting out of div2.

You lot will though.

shit bollocks piss wank i thought luton had regained sense after getting rid of gurney obviously not though 


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2003)

mark yeates injured 


injured in training apprentley. 


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2003)

mark yeates appreciation thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=52787


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 25, 2003)

Danny Mills to the Boro on a season-long loan.

We're playing them next week; Mills will not be in the squad for the match.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 25, 2003)

According to someone I know who works for Alan Smith's representatives, he's signed for Manchester United, to move in the January transfer window. The delay is apparently to stop a mass walkout at Leeds, and was also to keep season ticket holders on board for this season.

Supposedly, Bellamy will move from Newcastle at the same time, either to Leeds or possibly Italy.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2003)

yeah right like leeds could afford bellemy!!!!

and why would newcastle want rid of him anyway??


as for leeds to man ure If a deal had been agreed then it woul have to be annonnced to the stck exchange wouldn't it????


dave


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 25, 2003)

From what I was told, the transfer is being put on hold until january, and so technically hasn't happened, and isn't being made public to anyone until then.

Supposedly Bellamy has pissed Bobby Robson off one time too many.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 25, 2003)

Chelseas new 3.5 million signing Smertin may be on his way to a loan at Pompey to get him into the premiership easily...

This loaning in division is fucking dodgy


----------



## nosos (Aug 27, 2003)

Nah I think it's good mate.. players like Carlton Cole who are too good for div 1 can now get regular first team football.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 27, 2003)

Nah but local rivals can ensure the weaker gets battered.

Players clubs have an eye on can be made cheaper through relegation.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm, can they play against you tho.  Who is their alleigance to?

Sunray


----------



## nosos (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, I suppose you could develop a Serie A style situation where no one knows who owns who and the whole things just a big mess of back-scratching and over-paid average quality overly-defensive players.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2003)

mcmanaman has left real madrid by mutual consent, according to radio five

man city or everton being the likely destinations - bbc reckon man city, but if he is as much of a bluenose as he claims he will sign for us


----------



## Balbi (Aug 29, 2003)

macca at citeh would be really good actually, could actually get fowler scoring


----------



## soundcheckbob (Aug 31, 2003)

there's a serious rumour going round that arsenal have put in a £37,000,000 bid for


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soundcheckbob _
> *there's a serious rumour going round that arsenal have put in a Â£37,000,000 bid for *



for who?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

is that the window closed now????


Have west ham kept hold of defoe??????? 


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

the transfer window closes at 5PM today so you'll have to keep biting your nails til then....

how's matthew kilgallon doing for the hammers?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

fuck its only spains that has closed then.

bollocks!

hasn't got on the pitch yet as far as i know. he is only with us for cover and beacuse we are playing 4-3-3(connely mellor and defoe how iscary is that for div 1 teams!!!!!!!) and horlock is filling in at left back then we still have dailey and pearce in the centre so he is on the bench.


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

yup less than 7 hours to go and Ian Harte and Nick Barmby are STILL AVAILABLE!!!!! 

could somebody put Leeds fans out of our misery and buy them PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?

I wonder why Kilgallon agreed to the deal then - I thought the idea was for him to get some regular first team experience....


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

no way will the let Defoe go Kained , that is unless they want Upton Park to be demolished , we have put up with a lot but that really would tip the barrel.
looks like we finding our way a bit Defoe and Connolly look a real handful , I just hope whoever gets the nod will have the balls to keep with three up front , it worked the end of last season it`s lookin good again.


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *yup less than 7 hours to go and Ian Harte and Nick Barmby are STILL AVAILABLE!!!!!
> 
> could somebody put Leeds fans out of our misery and buy them PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?
> ...



we`ll take Harte , we need a laftie but we cant pay you anything , who do you fancy in exchange ( not defoe )


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

i know mate i know. But with our board you just never know. If man utd came in with an offer of something a bit silly like 15million+ I wouldnt be shocked if it was accepted.

Although I think the fact that we need defoe to help us get a new manager would help.

hutchinson for harte!!!!!!(or prefreable penent or richardson if arse or man ure browse the boards!!!!)

kiginton agreed beacuse he was more likely to get a place in the team i think. As far as I know he was always signed as cover in case some got injured though.


dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hammerntongues _
> *we`ll take Harte , we need a laftie but we cant pay you anything , who do you fancy in exchange ( not defoe ) *


 I think we should give him away - and I'd happily volunteer to drive him down to upton park myself!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

sorry i don't know what i was thinking about harte can't defend, thats the last thing the hammers need.

umm however if someone wanted to take hutchinson off our hands then its all good.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *I think we should give him away - and I'd happily volunteer to drive him down to upton park myself! *



If you bring him as far as Birmingham I`ll meet you at the service station and take him to Upton Park myself
 

seriously why are leeds fans so anti Harte ? aalways used to score a few and his free kicks were blinding , guess he just can`t defend ? He`d fit in just fine !!


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

harte can't defend and he's so slow he almost goes backwards....

he's always the weakest link in our team when he plays - eg his first game of the season against southampton last tuesday was a typical harte performance. their right winger (fernandez?) soon sussed that he could get past harte with ease and leave him for dead every time - and by the second half most of the saints attacks were coming down the right. ditto against middlesbrough on saturday - it was weird watching danny mills motoring past him like he wasn't there....

and his ability from set-pieces is vastly over-rated, mainly because he did score a few great goals from free kicks during our champions league season a couple of years ago and that's all a lot of people have ever really seen of him. but generally speaking he's much less consistent than he was that year....

to be fair he does get some good crosses in from the left and is pretty good in the air but defensively he's just not good enough and his lack of pace is a major liability.

one of david o'leary's biggest failings as a manager was the fact that he had a soft spot for harte and while spending silly money on players we often clearly didn't need he never bought a decent left back. 

reid's just brought in didier domi and the sooner he's fully match fit the better!


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *yup less than 7 hours to go and Ian Harte and Nick Barmby are STILL AVAILABLE!!!!!
> 
> could somebody put Leeds fans out of our misery and buy them PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?
> ...



looks like you may be getting your wish granted , just flashed up that Harte in talks with Pompey for a loan move .


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

5 hours to go! c'mon redknap - stop dithering and get yer chequebook out!!!!!


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

Kained. with a new manager supposed to be in place for the next game

William Hill offering this morning

Pearce , Kinnear 3 - 1 favourites
Dowie  4 - 1
loads of others including Alf Garnett at 1500 -1 but looks probably one of the above

wadya recon ,  I think Pearce would probably be my choice


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

LUFC have made 3 more loan signings over the weekend: 
striker Cyril Chapuis (from Marseille)
midfielder Salomon Olembe (from Marseille)
defender Roque Junior (from AC Milan)

and sadly, Nigel Martyn joined Everton this morning. a great servant to Leeds United who kept us up almost single-handed during George Graham's first season in charge (and the best goalkeeper we've ever had imho) but it's probably best for both club and player that he moves on now. he'll get a great reception from the United fans when we next play the blues.... 

meanwhile there's only 4 and a half hours to go....
do I hear a bid for ian harte?
c'mon - we'll throw in nick barmby for free....


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

yeah stuart pearce isn't a bad shout, not the most expereinced of managers but hes played for the club, knows and has the respect of the players and isn't called bryan robson, george graham, or graham taylor!!!


stuart pearce with jullian dicks as assistant!!!!



dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kained and Unable _
> *yeah stuart pearce isn't a bad shout, not the most expereinced of managers but hes played for the club, knows and has the respect of the players and isn't called bryan robson, george graham, or graham taylor!!!
> 
> 
> ...



They could work wonders with Repka


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2003)

what, by burying him in concrete?  

Pompey sign Srnicek on a free...

AND...

we just got Jason Roberts (Baggies) on a season long loan...

Ithankyew.

(C'mon Harry, buy Konchesky)

and we can't have Harte on loan because we've got our quota of two Loan players...

and do you really think we'd buy him?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes buy konchesky you'll need someone to wash matty taylors boots when he gets back from the doctors!!!!

konchestky is utter utter shite mate!


tongues yeah agreed i think pearce and dicks might be able to show the bloke how to either tackle properly!!!!

Either that or let the terminator lump him one or six!



dave


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

from the official LUFC website:

HARTE BROKEN! 
by David Allen 

IAN Harte's proposed loan move to Premiership newcomers Portsmouth has collapsed. The Irish international, 26, had been set to join Harry Redknapp's outfit on a season-long loan, and the deal had been agreed between the clubs.

However, it has emerged that FA rules, which allow only two domestic loan deals, have scuppered the transfer. Pompey already have Chelsea' Alexei Smertin on loan at Fratton Park, and completed a deal for West Brom's Jason Roberts earlier on Monday.

Both United and Portsmouth had believed the rule were for two Premiership stars, and not including Nationwide players.

"It's a blow because we were all set to bring Ian in and both clubs were extremely happy with the circumstances of the deal," said Pompey chief executive Peter Storrie.

"It was a simple misinterpretation by both Harry and Peter Reid of some fairly confusing rules. We are sorry to have lost out on Ian but the rules as they are, there is nothing we can do."


----------



## E.J. (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm sure that this will interest the Evertonians in this forum. I've just read  from the BBC Sports website that Kevin Kilbane has joined Everton from Sunderland.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kosciesza61 _
> *from the official LUFC website:
> 
> HARTE BROKEN!
> ...



Leeds for division one then


----------



## kosciesza61 (Sep 1, 2003)

no way! with roque junior and didier domi on board I'm hoping we won't be seeing much of him. 

it's a shame the deal didn't work out though cos it would have been great to actually look forward to ian harte playing when we meet pompey - and the sight of pennant (if he's still with us) or even uncle gary skinning him time after time would have been sweet....


----------



## Balbi (Sep 2, 2003)

Move along, move along....nothing to see here.

*puts chairs on tables*

*turns out lights*

*shuts door*


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 2, 2003)

does the window also close for loan moves or just transfers ??


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2003)

weast ham have just got nicolas alecsandersson and waybe quinn on loan from everton and newcastle.

two solid sihnings.

now can we sort out the manager!


dave


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2003)

Why did everyone suddenly decide to hate Ian Harte? I kinda rated him.


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2003)

Nicolas alecsandersson - a solid signing. 

Dave, you crack me up sometimes mate.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2003)

he will do well in div1 mate. he didn't do anything at all badly in the premiership. or for sweeden for that matter.


dave


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve Watson kept him out of the Everton side.


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sure Richard Jobson would come out of retirement for you if you really needed him. He would give you some quality at the back.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2003)

different type of players though mate, so can't directly compare them.

dave


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2003)

True, but for piss-taking purposes it's a fantastic piece of information.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah i can understand you trying to use it against me!


dave


----------



## GushingRussian (Oct 1, 2003)

*Attention all Sheep*

I have heard this one...Peter Reid to part company with Leeds this week.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 1, 2003)

*Bye bye Hyppia?*

Liverpool in French player transfer shocker


----------



## gnoriac (Oct 1, 2003)

I pray this one isn't true: Sunday Mercury has linked Stan Collymore with the Sky Blues - link . This after the Burley and Ravanelli fiascos, as well as the club having scarcely enough money for the squad's wages and the ongoing joke of Stadium 2000. On the other hand Stan's said he's looking for a club with ambition, that're 'going places', so I think we're safe.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gnoriac _
> *I pray this one isn't true: Sunday Mercury has linked Stan Collymore with the Sky Blues - link . This after the Burley and Ravanelli fiascos, as well as the club having scarcely enough money for the squad's wages and the ongoing joke of Stadium 2000. On the other hand Stan's said he's looking for a club with ambition, that're 'going places', so I think we're safe. *



I would give him a go if I was McCallister.  Absolute class (when he can be arsed).  

I think that would be a good signing for the Sky Blues.


----------



## gnoriac (Oct 2, 2003)

The "when he can be arsed" bit says it all. Without doubt the most disappointing player ever - tremendous talent squandered.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 2, 2003)

*One down - one to go!*

I used to go and watch Coventry play quite a bit when I lived in Rugby.  

Anyway.  This is good news for the mighty reds.  


Is Michael Owen next?


----------



## Rollem (Oct 3, 2003)

QPR buy warren barton....


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 14, 2003)

Rivaldo was in london yesterday. Just a co-incidence or could he be talking to someone?


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 14, 2003)

He was in the country playing for Brazil against Jamaica in Leicester. But he's been quoted saying he wants to leave AC Milan in January, and Spurs have been after him in the past.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 14, 2003)

He wants to play in the Premiershit.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm sure I read in the observer last sunday that a potnetial move for Jermaine Defoe was back on ! But I can't find any details or stories to link 

I think it may have been to Man City 


I found this from the 29th september but I'm sure there has been something more recent



> Manchester United's expected record pre-tax profits will pave the way for a renewed £12m bid to sign West Ham striker Jermain Defoe in January (Daily Star).


----------



## kained&able (Oct 18, 2003)

my dear mr zero according to the tabloids the entire of the west ham first team is about to be signed. Untill i see it on the offical website quite frankly i don't give a danm.

and anyway i don't think defoe would move to man utd as he wouldn't get that many games. and he wouldn't join man city as they are shite!

After seeing how joe isn't getting a game i think he would be relectent to move anywhere that didnt give him first team football. Also brooking has said that selling defoe would cost west ham 60million as we wont get into the prem without him AND our beloved chairman(WANKER!!!!) agreed so i don't see it happening.


dave


----------



## Mystical Wurzel (Oct 21, 2003)

> _ and he wouldn't join man city as they are shite!
> [/B]_


_ 

Man City are certainly not 'Shite'

I'd rather be playing alongside anelka for man city, who currenlty sit *5th* in the premier rather than some lowly 1st division side




_


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 21, 2003)

kluivert to the toon bye bye Bellers.

another convict, excellent...


----------



## Relahni (Oct 23, 2003)

Rumours are that David Moores is coming to the conclusion that he should let Ged go and some say he has already been scouting around for a new manager. 

Also rumours around that Liverpool FC are to be sold.


----------



## mains (Oct 28, 2003)

Owen to Chelsea - and I have an impecabble source for this.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 12, 2003)

i read somewhere that Gerard Houllier has approached the agent of Sevilla striker Jose Antonio Reyes


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 15, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/wycombe_wanderers/3263727.stm 

Grimandi linked with Wycombe


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 1, 2003)

Real Madrid's shortlist for next summer's galactico signing, in no particular order:

Owen
RVN
Henry
Totti
Nedved

But three into two don't go, and given that Madrid would burn if Raul left, Ronaldo will be sold to Chelsea for cash + Gallas, thereby going some way to solving the only problem area at Real.

Ronaldo is apparently very keen on London, where he can launch himself onto the capital's football groupies. He has a huge appetite for that sort of thing, apparently, hence his recent split from his lovely wife.

You read it here.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geordietim _
> *kluivert to the toon bye bye Bellers.
> 
> another convict, excellent... *




And Smith, apparantly now. If he hasnt been knicked yet, a big pay check and a few weekends down the Quayside should take care of that.

But he would be a good buy.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 3, 2003)

United for Anelka..hello Division 1 2004/5

£14 million has been mentioned but Keegan has already wasted around £15 million on
Fowler
Macken (OK he's been injured but 5 mill ffs)
Vuoso


----------



## whatsdoing (Dec 7, 2003)

Viduka to United, I'd like to see that!


----------



## handy1 (Dec 7, 2003)

Henry to Real apparently,i hope so anyway 





     H


----------



## gnoriac (Dec 7, 2003)

Had to share this one - Thailand's _Nation_ on speculation Man U may go for Viduka:


> West Ham's Jermain Defoe and Fulham's Louis Saha were possible targets but they are lightweight in comparison to Viduka


----------



## flimsier (Dec 9, 2003)

What the hell was the WH chairman up to, stating Defoe would not be there after the transfer window? (see the Guardian, and probably other papers today).

What a way to get less than market value for him, especially as very few clubs can afford market value.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 12, 2003)

Pompey supposedly in for Dade Prso of Monaco, fucking hope so, even though it'd mean he;'d give up Champions League for plain old premiership  

Also in for Richard Duffy of Swansea, the right footed matty taylor.

And of course Reo-Coker and MacAnuff of Franchise.

if we got all of them, we'd fucking storm back up the table.


----------



## Silva (Dec 30, 2003)

Kluivert picking an house in London (spurs ? arsenal ? chelski ?) and the crackpot gossip, Rivaldo to Porto. 


I'm still laughing with the last, mind you.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 30, 2003)

west ham value defoe at 10 million

unlucky dave, he's properly off back to the prem


----------



## kained&able (Dec 31, 2003)

not shocked to be honest.

he doesn't seem happy at west ham and has become a petchelent little shit recently.

the boy is quality though and my money is on arsenal taking him after selling wiltord.

henry and defoe up front would be amazing!!!!!

either them or man utd or possibly even fulham if saha leaves for manure.

be a danm shame!

still think we would have enough to get out of div 1 with harewood conelly deane. However we wont stay in the prem next year with that strike force.

Man city are after a goalkeeper as well which makes me worry about david james. 


dave


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 31, 2003)

> Man city are after a goalkeeper as well which makes me worry about david james.



As a Man City fan I'm worrying too, also about David James


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2004)

As a portsmouth fan I'm also worried about David James.

Looks like we're on for Petri Pasanen.

PUP!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 2, 2004)

A little birdie told me. 

rivaldo and ronaldo to yeovil.


----------



## Relahni (Jan 5, 2004)

Martin O'Neill to Tottenham at the end of the season.

He fancies it for some reason - Danny Blanchflower???

He must be mad as a hatter.

Got that from a good source by the way - not the madness thing - the O'Neill to Spurs thing.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 5, 2004)

harry kewell to acting school and sinema-pongolle to work as a body double for craig david.


----------



## J77 (Jan 15, 2004)

Well the latest rumour is that Saha's going to Chelski now.

If so, who will Butt be traded for.

About Saha/Butt... saw a good comment on 606 yesterday, went something like "Butt was one of the best players of the last World Cup, where was Louis Saha?".

IMO, Saha's only good cos he's got Clark and Malbranque supporting him. Interesting to see how he'd play with someone alongside him. Not well I think, I reckon he's got a bit of an attitude problemo.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 15, 2004)

a. smith to the toon for £2m


----------



## kained&able (Jan 21, 2004)

west ham have sined nigel reo -coker!!!!

which is outstanding work

we also have had a bid accepted for adam nowland who i know nothing about.

anygood????

http://www.teamtalk.com/teamtalk/News/Story_Page/0,7760,757975,00.html


dave


----------



## g force (Jan 22, 2004)

Bloody hell Wolves are signing Carl Cort for £2m!!! WTF!!! 2 million to warm a bench - we need some defensive cover not another striker.....I really do despair


----------



## Balbi (Jan 22, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> Bloody hell Wolves are signing Carl Cort for £2m!!! WTF!!! 2 million to warm a bench - we need some defensive cover not another striker.....I really do despair



so totally relieved that pompey aren't signing Cort. i reckon thats a big mistake on anyones part.

pompey in for Attila summat and landon donovan on loan.

PUP!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 23, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> Bloody hell Wolves are signing Carl Cort for £2m!!! WTF!!! 2 million to warm a bench - we need some defensive cover not another striker.....I really do despair



I must have been the only person to once think that Cort was actually a decent player..? I geuss 'once' is the operative word..


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 23, 2004)

*kluivert to Arsenel??*

Is it possible Arsenel could get once the greatest striker in the world for 1.5m??


----------



## CK1977 (Feb 9, 2004)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Is it possible Arsenel could get once the greatest striker in the world for 1.5m??



Yes it is, but do WE (Arsenal) need him??? He comes with a lot of baggage and we simply don't need that at Arsenal.

Also, would he be happy with the rotation system, something tells me that Henry and Reyes are going to be first choice strikers next year.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 9, 2004)

CK1977 said:
			
		

> Yes it is, but do WE (Arsenal) need him??? He comes with a lot of baggage and we simply don't need that at Arsenal.
> 
> Also, would he be happy with the rotation system, something tells me that Henry and Reyes are going to be first choice strikers next year.




do you reckon reyes has been brought in as a replacement for henry? - possible move to real? - i can't see it myself as much as i wish he would.


----------



## CK1977 (Feb 10, 2004)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> do you reckon reyes has been brought in as a replacement for henry? - possible move to real? - i can't see it myself as much as i wish he would.



No I don't.  Reyes was bought as a long term partner for Thierry, Arsene had been tracking him for two years, Arsenal are doing just what Manure and Chelski are doing, buying great young potential for the future.  In regards to the Thierry Henry/Real issue,  Real Madrid are always keen to get their hands on the Best Players in the world...but in this case they'll get rejected! Arsene Wenger, David Dein (Arsenal Vice Chairman) and Peter Hill-Wood (Arsenal Chairman) have all publicly said Thierry Henry is NOT FOR SALE, NOT AT ANY PRICE!

Thierry Henry has stated about 10 times he doesn't want to leave.  So I generally believe he won't go.  I can remember about 2/3 seasons ago Vieira was destined to leave for either Real Madrid or Manure, that never happened so I can't see the Thierry Henry transfer happening.


----------



## nosos (Mar 15, 2004)

Viera and some decent defenders would be a much better signing for Real.


                Raul   Ronaldo
     Zidane  Viera  Beckham  Figo
     Carlos   Nesta  Helguera  Salgardo
                   Casillas


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CK1977 (Mar 30, 2004)

> Viera and some decent defenders would be a much better signing for Real.



Sure he would, but Vieira has already turned them down about 3 times...


----------



## Triggy (Apr 21, 2004)

Why would Vieira want to go anywhere else?

At the moment - in spite of the CL results - Arsenal are one of the top 3 teams in Europe (With Milan and Valencia)


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2004)

What the fuck are these rumours all about? I thought we'd spent all our money on reyes and there's lots of talk of van persie (v.good) joining this summer. Strange yet exciting:

Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger is planning an astonishing £35m summer swoop for Chelsea defender John Terry and Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard. (The Sun) 

Arsene Wenger will also try to sign Liverpool's Michael Owen for £12m. (The Mirror)


----------



## Relahni (Apr 27, 2004)

Diamond said:
			
		

> What the fuck are these rumours all about? I thought we'd spent all our money on reyes and there's lots of talk of van persie (v.good) joining this summer. Strange yet exciting:
> 
> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger is planning an astonishing £35m summer swoop for Chelsea defender John Terry and Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard. (The Sun)
> 
> Arsene Wenger will also try to sign Liverpool's Michael Owen for £12m. (The Mirror)



Hilarious.

Stevie G and John Terry for £35! Too funny.

Michael Owen has something written in his contract about not being sold to Arsenal or Man Utd.

Sells papers though.

Here's a more realistic one for you.  Barcelona in for Michael Owen - price £18m.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 27, 2004)

They just make this shit up, don't they? Two hats – in one a list of teams, in another a list of players. Take one from the first hat and one from the second hat, chuck in a few unattributed quotes and there's your morning headline. 

If I had a quid for every manager that Chelsea have been linked with in the last month alone I'd have enough for a modest night out down my local. Didier Deschamps is the latest. If I had a quid for every player we've been linked with in the last month I could afford a luxury cruise!!


----------



## CK1977 (Apr 28, 2004)

It's very rare for Arsenal to buy high profile players for the simple reason that Arsenal don't have the financial clout of Manure or Chelsea or Madrid or Milan and would simply get outbid, (Reyes being an exception though).

Gerrard, Terry or Owen won't come to Arsenal for the simple reason that their clubs won't sell them to Arsenal.  People say Arsenal are poorpers and everything but believe you me if Owen or Gerrard became available for the right price and wanted to move to Arsenal and nobody else the deal would be DONE.


----------



## Red Faction (May 9, 2004)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> They just make this shit up, don't they? Two hats – in one a list of teams, in another a list of players. Take one from the first hat and one from the second hat, chuck in a few unattributed quotes and there's your morning headline.
> 
> If I had a quid for every manager that Chelsea have been linked with in the last month alone I'd have enough for a modest night out down my local. Didier Deschamps is the latest. If I had a quid for every player we've been linked with in the last month I could afford a luxury cruise!!



Martin O'Neill has just won a substantail amount of compensation from the Daily Record because at the beginning of the season they kept saying he was off to Liverpool.
Its defamation to an extent- so perhaps the manager speculation in the tabloids will come to an end.
(I think Houlier got compensated for the same rumours moths ago though.)


----------



## handy1 (May 9, 2004)

I got a call last week of a scouser who told me he'd just been talking to Rooneys uncle    and said he'd signed for us.20 million plus Butt plus Forlan. You heard it here firs.......  



    H


----------



## flimsier (May 9, 2004)

I'd be very tempted by that deal if it were true. Sadly, for you lot, Roon won't move and Moyes would resign if forced to sell him.

But I understand your rolleyes means its shit!


----------



## handy1 (May 9, 2004)

It's the only move for Rooney that makes any sense though if he wants to further his career.

consider....
Stay at Everton,pointless..going nowhere.

Move to Liverpool,no way hates them more than he hates Mancs.

move abroad,not ready for it yet.

Move to a London team,go the same way as Gazza,off the rails and up a few dress sizes.

United,under the tutelige of Fergie is the obvious answer for Rooney,but is it the answer for United? I don't think so.



      H


----------



## Sorry. (May 21, 2004)

Darren Bent interesting Charlton apparently. I'll be devastated if it happens - he's turning into a class player.

JR has said we don't want Scowie which is a damn shame because he'd be the perfect signing for us right now. 

Celtic and Rangers came to watch Marcus Bent in his last game for Leicester. But as discussed on other threads, the crisp-munchers are keen to keep him.

We might not be able to offer Jermaine Wright enough wages to keep him at the club, which is a great shame because he's been playing out of his skin for 6 months and is now the key to our midfield - apparently there's been some premiership interest.


----------



## LDR (May 21, 2004)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> Darren Bent interesting Charlton apparently. I'll be devastated if it happens - he's turning into a class player.



I'd be quite happy as I agree he is an excellent prospect for the future and I support Charlton.


----------



## Sorry. (May 21, 2004)

don't get too excited, he's got plenty of his contract to run, we don't necessarilly have to sell and I suspect he's right at the top of JR's list entitled "players we won't sell unless Sheepshanks pulls a gun on me". 

Anyway your lot have already had your pound of flesh from us ...


----------



## J77 (May 26, 2004)

Norwich deny Keown link 

Good 

We've also offered Zema Abbey a three-month deal - which is nice


----------



## Balbi (May 26, 2004)

Portsmouth sign Andy Griffin on a free transfer.

Thank fuck, another defender.


----------



## Diamond (May 28, 2004)

Kaka to Arsenal from AC for 15 Million.

Judging by the way Wenger surprised pretty much everyone by signing Reyes in January I wouldn't dismiss this offhand as journalists playing fantasy football.

Having said that as a gooner it seems to be good to be true.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2004)

looks like carrick is going to newcastle  


dave


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

Dickov turned down improved contract this morning. 

Radio 1 says he's going to Blackburn?

I know, it was Radio 1.


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 5, 2004)

s'true apparently. Funny signing that one.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ronaldo* to Tottenham is in the offing...

http://www.glory-glory.net/article.asp?story=543

How could it _not_ be true???!!!


----------



## oddjob (Jun 7, 2004)

can anyone tell me what celtic are planning to replace larsson?


----------



## Rollem (Jun 8, 2004)

clarke carlisle to move from QPR to Leeds

see ya later then superman...stay away from the boozers, eh?


----------



## Rollem (Jun 9, 2004)

_apparently_ Dieter Hamman wants to go back to Bayern Munich...


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 9, 2004)

apparently out of contract Jermaine Wright is on Everton and Leeds' shopping lists, with Everton as favourites to get him. JR admits it's unlikely he'll stay.

Marcus Bent will not be going to Leicester because Ipswich are after a fee.


----------



## J77 (Jun 9, 2004)

Micheal Bridges to Bolton on a free.

Another bargain from the sale of the century


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 9, 2004)

Big (old) news stateside, boyos!



> Darren Anderton is considering a career in the MLS after being released by us. He watches it on telly all the time apparently. Well the American fans will love the hanna barbera character. And his injury woes will make a blockbusting tearjerking movie.




Also, get this...

Tottenham will be signing Wiltord and Sidney Govou.

and 

Sergei Rebrov will be returning to the club next month to give it another go

this means that there will be seven 'first choice' forwards  to choose from....

clever, very clever...


----------



## Trojan Warrior (Jun 9, 2004)

Some rumour about a couple of players not happy at Tottenham want to join the Highbury firm, but we don't want em as we've taken there best already.

sol campbell


----------



## Bobby Moore '66 (Jun 10, 2004)

I've heard Viduka's off to Middlesborough for £4m 'cos Valencia and Juventus have lost interest in him.


----------



## Trojan Warrior (Jun 11, 2004)

No ones transferring to Tottenham this season if they've any brain cells left.


----------



## CK1977 (Jun 15, 2004)

Robert Green to Arsenal?  Please tell me this isn't true, we don't want to buy anymore OVER HYPED UK keepers.  Anyone remember Richard Wright!


----------



## jd (Jun 17, 2004)

Palace have bid for Kevin Kyle (S'land), Dean Ashton (Crewe) and Tore Andre Flo (spain, forget where).

Dowie seems determined to get a good stock of lanky strikers in... it'll be Kevin Francis next.


----------



## J77 (Jun 17, 2004)

CK1977 said:
			
		

> Robert Green to Arsenal?  Please tell me this isn't true, we don't want to buy anymore OVER HYPED UK keepers.  Anyone remember Richard Wright!


   IT'S NOT TRUE   

I pray, it's not true...

Mills to Norwich ???


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 17, 2004)

Tottenham have signed a tri-partite management team - a new medical team - a new non-executive director (some mervyn something from some bank) - a poet... and now this...



> The Club is delighted to announce the appointment of Kathryn Robinson as Director of Community Development.



which is quite astute because our heinously undeveloped communities precluded any success last year...


players?

oh - Thuram and Diego to be unveiled after euro04 - allegedly


----------



## CK1977 (Jun 18, 2004)

> oh - Thuram and Diego to be unveiled after euro04 - allegedly



ROFLMAO


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 18, 2004)

jd for tea said:
			
		

> Palace have bid for Kevin Kyle (S'land), Dean Ashton (Crewe) and Tore Andre Flo (spain, forget where).
> 
> Dowie seems determined to get a good stock of lanky strikers in... it'll be Kevin Francis next.



I'd be interested to see how Dean Ashton does in the prem - he's been highly rated for a while now and I've seen him play some impressive stuff


----------



## g force (Jun 18, 2004)

Gronkjaer to Birmingham - deal has been signed apparently

source 

So that's Izzet, Heskey and now Jesper. If he can get Emile to score that's the makings of a very decent team.


----------



## jd (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to see how Dean Ashton does in the prem - he's been highly rated for a while now and I've seen him play some impressive stuff



He's looked ok for Crewe when I've seen him... whether he'd step up is hard to say, especially in a team that's unlikely to be scoring dozens.  

I'd rate Kevin Kyle better on evidence I've seen... pretty limited to be fair but I'd say he's surprisingly handy for such a tall get.

I'm kind of hoping Gerrard moves too.


----------



## Yoj (Jun 21, 2004)

Van de Vaart or Ballack to Man Utd


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2004)

man utd laughed at the idea of van de vaart


good to see dean ashton get a move to the prem.  he is a player thats been talked about for ages.

dave


----------



## JTG (Jun 23, 2004)

Marcus Bent is in talks with Everton & Pompey. £450,000, up to him who he signs for according to Joe Royle.

As an Everton fan, I'm really excited about this


----------



## Sorry. (Jun 23, 2004)

excellent. Prima donna arsehole off the wage book


----------



## JTG (Jun 28, 2004)

Can't be arsed starting a thread elsewhere so I'll post here.

Rovers just went mental and signed three players today including Jamie Forrester (yeah, that one). Strange as Radio Bristol were reporting only a couple of days ago that he had decided to stay at Hull and wasn't coming anywhere near Bristol. This is also about the third attempt at signing him in as many years and it's finally paid off.

We also signed Paul Trollope (a Welsh international no less) and Craig Disley from Mansfield who appears to believe leaving the Stags for the Gas is an upwardly mobile thing to do. Can I have some of those drugs please?

Anyway, a chance to not recognise half our team just as I was getting used to the old lot. Happens every bloody year these days.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Marcus Bent is in talks with Everton & Pompey. £450,000, up to him who he signs for according to Joe Royle.
> 
> As an Everton fan, I'm really excited about this



He got more for Leicester than Roon got for us last year.

Meanwhile, we're losing Roon.

Could be a good trade.


----------



## JTG (Jun 29, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> He got more for Leicester than Roon got for us last year.
> 
> Meanwhile, we're losing Roon.
> 
> Could be a good trade.



TBH, for the money he's a good signing. WSAG were saying we're thinking about Earnshaw as well but really, much as I think both are decent players, Radzinski and Roon replaced by Earnshaw and Bent? Don't think so.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, me too, and then there's Grav to replace.

I was optimistic when last season ended. Not now.


----------



## Iam (Jun 29, 2004)

Not exactly news, but I love this quote in the Graun...



> Mark Viduka. Boro. Today. £40,000-a-week. Tears.


----------



## CK1977 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hatem Trabelsi, Arsenal have apparently agreed a deal with Ajax for Hatem Trabelsi, I hope this is true, cos this guy is absolutely quality.


----------



## jd (Jul 2, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> We also signed Paul Trollope (a Welsh international no less) and Craig Disley from Mansfield who appears to believe leaving the Stags for the Gas is an upwardly mobile thing to do. Can I have some of those drugs please?



Paul Trollope has a very reasonable left foot.  Played at Palace for a while...

...as did Marcus Bent, who I think is a skillful player.  He's often unpopular with fans though.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2004)

Jole cole and geremi to spurs is a rumour i have  hard a few people saying and it appeared on ceefax the otherday.

geremi i wouldn't be shocked about leaving. Joe wouldn't go to spurs would he though?????


dave


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 4, 2004)

milner and nicky butt to the toon. happier about milner. now we need to lose some midfielders, what do you think, robert, viana, dyer?
rumours abound as to beattie's whereabouts as well, numerous chip shop and departure lounge sightings....


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 5, 2004)

kluivert to the toon.
lets link us with every semi-decent striker available.


----------



## J77 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, Viduka's gone to Boro for 4.5M.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 9, 2004)

Ronaldo to Spurs apparently. Always wanted to play English football and wants to link up with Arnesen....

I'm saying wait until he does his homework on 'one of the biggest clubs in Europe', no chance.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 9, 2004)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Ronaldo to Spurs apparently. Always wanted to play English football and wants to link up with Arnesen....
> 
> I'm saying wait until he does his homework on 'one of the biggest clubs in Europe', no chance.



It's that time again isn't it!?  Who's next to go to Tottenham? Nedved? Owen? Gerrard?


----------



## J77 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hasselbaink to join Viduka at Boro' - expect confirmation later today.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 9, 2004)

'Beanpole Striker', as he's often referred to in the papers, Peter Crouch, returns to the South Coast, to Saints for £2 million...


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 9, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Hasselbaink to join Viduka at Boro' - expect confirmation later today.


confirmation has arrived. the press conference was just on skysports news.


----------



## J77 (Jul 9, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> 'Beanpole Striker', as he's often referred to in the papers, Peter Crouch, returns to the South Coast, to Saints for £2 million...


He's lean, he's mean, he's a freaky goal machine. Peter Crouch, Peter Crouch 

Should've signed for Norwich the semi-Judas


----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> 'Beanpole Striker', as he's often referred to in the papers, Peter Crouch, returns to the South Coast, to Saints for £2 million...



   

he's going to get a lovely reception at fratton park next season. JUDAS!!!!

Oh yes, news.

Pompey agree deals for Lomana Lua Lua, David Unsworth and Ricardo Fuller.

 

god bless harry redknapp


----------



## g force (Jul 12, 2004)

Carlton Cole has joned Villa on a one-year loan deal.


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 12, 2004)

is Lua Lua an extension to last season's loan?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 12, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> David Unsworth





I hope Moyes knows what he's doing.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> is Lua Lua an extension to last season's loan?


no, it's a full on signing now. so he can score loads more vital goals against us.

beattie to the toon refuses to go away and there is some serious speculation on Big Als future now


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 13, 2004)

eek - I reckon that's an error, Lua-Lua's good. How much?

What kind of speculation is that on Shearer? I can't imagine he'd play for anyone else. I don't think Beattie would be a particularly brilliant signing.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 13, 2004)

seen news that everton have offered huge cash for robbie savage! anyone know if its true?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 13, 2004)

huge cash <----> everton f.c .... HAHAHAHHAHA

They offered 1 million up front and the rest to be paid in 2008 if they are still in the premiership.

Lua Lua cost a mere 1.75 million, Unsworth was a freebie.

Ricardo Fuller heading our way for about 2 million.

we're looking fucking good.

need a new right winger though, mornar and stoney will do for now though.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> What kind of speculation is that on Shearer? I can't imagine he'd play for anyone else.


he's been saying that he wants to play every game next season, conveniently forgetting that players like terry henry and horseface are rested where possible.  this is oging to lead to conflict as the triangular power struggle at sid james rumbles on.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2004)

Jason McAteer about to sign for Tranmere!

After Sheffield United rejected him as too expensive, htf can we afford him?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 19, 2004)

KLUIVERT TO THE TOON.
medical tomorrow apparently.


----------



## J77 (Jul 20, 2004)

Speed to Bolton   

Do Newcastle need the cash or something?  (the post above may answer that)

Last season I rated Speed as one of their most consistently good players.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Last season I rated Speed as one of their most consistently good players.


you didn't watch enough newcastle games then. he had an inability to pass the ball to other players in black and white.
plus it looks like butt may be coming in to replace him.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 20, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Speed to Bolton
> 
> Do Newcastle need the cash or something?  (the post above may answer that)
> 
> Last season I rated Speed as one of their most consistently good players.



Speed was crap!!

Ok, most of the team was crap last season, but Speed was worse.

never passed further than 2 yards, held up any change in midfield tactics through Bobbys loyalty.

He's gone so far downhill this season it's untrue

Kept Bowyer, Viana out of a chance in that position even when he was crap

We don't need the money it's just Speed can't cut it anymore, he'll fit in well with Bolton

Any chance of young Seamus Given getting vice captain?


----------



## J77 (Jul 20, 2004)

You Newcastle fans can be damning 

Looks like Norwich may be going for another 30-something defender: Thomas Helveg


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 20, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> You Newcastle fans can be damning
> 
> Looks like Norwich may be going for another 30-something defender: Thomas Helveg



Wasn't he good once?   

Norwich have got quite a good idea, buy some old fogies, hope their experience gives you a decent start, or at least enough points to let the younger players fight it out at the end of the season.

I'm starting to like Norwich, my fav promoted team, not hard since Palace play in a slum and West Brom tend to just hoof and kick, for 90mins, non stop..

Other new rumour, which is hardly new but

Catalonian registered plane lands at Newcastle and goes straight through VIP lounge and into waiting Merc......wonder who that could've been


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2004)

leicester sign martin keown. my sympathies chris.


----------



## swish_cheese (Jul 21, 2004)

it has been a while since i was last online,and first i would just like to say what a relief england got booted out of euro o4...you saw the typical english response to it...blaming the ref!..we were cheated!...why cant the supporters of this team take defeat like men instead of posting the refs website so u could all give him abuse...


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2004)

Kluivert to the toon on a free. The deal has officially been done.


----------



## CK1977 (Jul 22, 2004)

Arsenal to sign Matthieu Flamini (Marseille and French U21Int) Central Midfielder and Hatem Trabelsi (Ajax and Tunisian) Right Back.

Deals will be done by tomorrow, you heard it here first


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Kluivert to the toon on a free. The deal has officially been done.



And aint it marvellous


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2004)

CK1977 said:
			
		

> Arsenal to sign Matthieu Flamini (Marseille and French U21Int) Central Midfielder and Hatem Trabelsi (Ajax and Tunisian) Right Back.
> 
> Deals will be done by tomorrow, you heard it here first


 Hmm, actually, wasn't that on the Beeb/in the papers yesterday?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 22, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> leicester sign martin keown. my sympathies chris.



haha, just cos he turned you down to come to us


----------



## CK1977 (Jul 22, 2004)

> Hmm, actually, wasn't that on the Beeb/in the papers yesterday?



Flamini was, but Trabelsi wasn't, apparently both were having medicals at Highbury yesterday.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

swish_cheese said:
			
		

> it has been a while since i was last online,and first i would just like to say what a relief england got booted out of euro o4...you saw the typical english response to it...blaming the ref!..we were cheated!...why cant the supporters of this team take defeat like men instead of posting the refs website so u could all give him abuse...


 This is well random


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2004)

Perhaps the refs being transferred to England?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 22, 2004)

Thomas Helveg to Norwich - I'm well pleased with that


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Thomas Helveg to Norwich - I'm well pleased with that


definite?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 22, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> definite?



Definite


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2004)

Amoroso to Birmingham. Apparently he was one of the greatest hopes of his Brazilian generation and then he just kind of petered out and fell on his arse a lot. Sounds like a perfect partner for Emily.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 22, 2004)

Steve Carr to Newcastle, again  

turns out since we can't have Trabelsi we'll go after our 2nd choice, yet again


----------



## flimsier (Jul 22, 2004)

We've signed Tim Cahill from Millwall and sold Radzinski to Fulham.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 22, 2004)

fucking hell, only just bought radzinski for my fantasy league team.. probably get more goals at fulham tho 

i heard that now you've signed cahill, we're buying lee carsley off you.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

I like Carsley, but he ain't gonna drag us up very high.

Will do well at Leicester.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

if he goes.


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Steve Carr to Newcastle, again



As long as we get a reasonable fee for him, the sooner Carr fucks off the better ASAIC.  He's been a petulant little prima donna in recent times, and only rarely shown the talent that he undoubtedly has.  No doubt he'll get assist after assist at the Toon though.


----------



## past caring (Jul 23, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> We've signed Tim Cahill from Millwall and sold Radzinski to Fulham.



Which "we" is that?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 23, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I like Carsley, but he ain't gonna drag us up very high.



poor lad's not a miracle worker


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 23, 2004)

Don't know if this hads filtered through yet, but the latest rumour to be doing the rounds by ours (and gathering pace, I may add), is that in the next week, Liverpool will be signing no other than David Beckham!

Where do these people get this shite from?  

Don't get me wrong, I'd take him (if he could leave some of the celebrity lifestyle behind) but I really can't see it.

Mind you, the Estate Agents could have a field day - "We've found you a lovely villa in Speke..."  Somehow can't see Posh Spice nipping to the shops in her slippers for a pack of fags though.

We are after some Argy though, forget his name but he's got a cracking perm, so that'll do me.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

past caring said:
			
		

> Which "we" is that?


Well its not likely to be fucking Weston-super-Mare is it?

They've signed Andrew Robertson, if you were interested.

Anyway, you upset about Cahill? Did you really think he's so bad he might go to Bristol City?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Don't know if this hads filtered through yet, but the latest rumour to be doing the rounds by ours (and gathering pace, I may add), is that in the next week, Liverpool will be signing no other than David Beckham!
> 
> Where do these people get this shite from?
> 
> ...



I wish this were true. He'd fit in there as well.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2004)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> We are after some Argy though, forget his name but he's got a cracking perm, so that'll do me.



If Liverpool can't recreate the football of the glory days, they can at least recreate the haircuts


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 23, 2004)

His name is Coloccini, from Milan, although he's been on loan in Spain for three years.

Personally, I'd buy him simply for his hair, regardless that he's an Argentinian International.

I'm all for Perms making a comeback into the game...


----------



## Lad@CPH (Jul 25, 2004)

*Linderoth to Copenhagen and Josemi to Liverpool*

Tough defender Josemi from Malaga is being linked with a £2.8 mil. move and says Benitez made him an offer he couldn't refuse. (Marlon Brando R.I.P) So a move for Coloccini seems unrealistic. Another rumour is that Cissé is being loaned to Barcelona for a year. That would seem bizarre.

Tobias Linderoth is again and again being linked with a £1 mil move to my local club; FC Copenhagen. Rumour has it that he´s being presented along with Magne Hoseth  (once linked with several english clubs) in a £ 900 000 move on Thursday.


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 27, 2004)

rumour that Ipswich are trying to get Arsenal defender Justin Hoyte on loan. From what I've heard it'd be an excellent signing if we pull it off.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 27, 2004)

toon bid 5mil for Miguel, a take it or leave it offer to cash strapped benfica.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2004)

we have just signed rebrov. ummm he had better be worth it!

dave


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 27, 2004)

Should be- if he links up well with old teammate Sheringham


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2004)

and if he links up with harewood or zamora or god forbid don effing hutchinson?


dave


----------



## playghirl (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh well celtic just Henri Camara borrowed for a year for some fucking vst amount of money. I hope he is worth it!!!


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 1, 2004)

given that he scored fewer goals in the premiership than clinton morrisson...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2004)

Pompey have a club record bid (anything above the 2 mill we payed for stefanovic) put in for Micheal Carrick.

*praying to all the gods it comes off*


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2004)

its apparently dead on 2 million.

last i heard was we were demanding three for him. if you get him i'm going to so pissed off its untrue.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2004)

2.5million bid rejected! looks like you will get him though if you stump up a bit more cash.


dave


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 5, 2004)

Rebbers is a legend - he was almost as popular with the spurs fans as postiga- I'm gutted by both of these guys leaving - they could have pulled it off this season...

gotta blame Pleat and Hoddle for their mismanagement of these players

and did you see this Bakari guy against feyernoord on eurosport?  Can you say donkey?  

I don't think they're going to be snapping him up


Latest spurs gossip:

Reidy - when the crowd at nots frst/tot began singing 'you're spurs and you know you are' to him he beamed a radiant smile and saluted them - Come and frolic with your Irish brothers and your faithful mule Donkerty

Christian Willhelmsom - Nice skills, shame about the hair

Southgate - er, unlikely

Xabi Alonso - we've been asked to bid again now they've halved his price but we've got a few midfielders now

Tevez   - naw, his raw animal magnetism is doing strange things to me... 

Beattie - Can't see this myself, don't need another '1st choice' forward - plus it's southampton

Stefano Mauri   - of Modena (of course)

Craig Moore - can't see this either - olympics

Steed Malbranque - this would be the signing of the summer, Steed is the best player in the prem on his day and he's very consistent and he's a true Yid - but since we poached Davis Fulham seem to be resistant - if we signed steed it would change everything, europe would have to be likehood - except he just got injured


edit: see what I did there?  I colour coded them according to their club... think about it...  C'mon you Steeds!  I mean Spurs!


----------



## jd (Aug 5, 2004)

Palace bid 2.5 for Mickey Carrick I believe, don't see why it should work for Pompey but not us.  I do reckon he'll go back to Harry in the end though.  Shame (for Palace), good player imo.

Talk of Craig Moore back to Palace as well.  He played for us 97/98, best centre half I've seen in a Palace shirt... I'd be delighted to see him back, even if it is after the Olympics.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2004)

rumours are we've bid 3mill for carrick.

wahey!


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 5, 2004)

Contrary reports today. The pretty unreliable EADT reported that the Justin Hoyte season long loan was off (because 2 other clubs were interested, and Arsenal want another right back, and Hoyte wasn't keen on Ipswich etc) and the usually bang on the money TWTD saying that it's still on, and that we're just waiting on Arsenal signing a replacement, after the Trabelsi move fell through.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2004)

be intresting to see who we sign to replace carricK(pardew has hinted that someone will be brought in) my chocie would be steve sidwel of reading.



dave


----------



## jd (Aug 5, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> rumours are we've bid 3mill for carrick.
> 
> wahey!



I reckon that'll do it.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2004)

i know that will do it. Just if carrick wants to play for pompey and you can afford his wages now really.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2004)

We've got Harry, could be a deciding factor right there.

So...

Thats Shaka, Hayden, Carrick, Berkovic...hmm.

As Souness slowly builds rangers up at Ewood theres a sneaky london element on the South Coast.

Bets we have Anton by next season dave?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2004)

no chance we will be in prem next seaosn lost.

and at least two clubs are in for carrick with higher bids then you!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2004)

apparentley aresnal and everton are the other bidders for carrick!


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2004)

hes meant to be coming for his medical today but arsenal are fucking about.

milan says 'i don't know what the hell is going on'

we're also after aloiu cisse from brum.

Carrick should turn up today.

Should.

(sorry dave )


----------



## jd (Aug 6, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> we're also after aloiu cisse from brum.



Yeah, after he'd nearly signed for Palace.  Cheers Harry, you wanker.  

My guess:

Carrick to Arse

Cisse to Pompey

Some useless fucker to Palace


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2004)

If carrick goes to arsenal he'll be the midfields answer to frannie jeffers.

Fuckloads of wages, fuck all on the business end.

Cisse and Carrick our way.

hutchinson to palace.


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 6, 2004)

Now they say Michael 'The Mullet' Carrick is on his way to Spurs...

I don't know, I like him but is he what we need now?

Can't wait to see the old tottenham hammers tommorow


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2004)

we got aloui cisse. 300,000. 2 year deal.


----------



## jd (Aug 6, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> If carrick goes to arsenal he'll be the midfields answer to frannie jeffers.
> 
> Fuckloads of wages, fuck all on the business end.
> 
> ...



As I suspected, some useless fucker to palace.

Boo.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2004)

i think lost was taking the piss, al;thoughy i really really hope he isn't.

don hutchinso is the biggest pile of wank i've seen since this morning!


dave


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Don hutchinson has done little in  recent years, but he has scored the goal that meant scottland beat germany in a friendly a few years ago, and he was the man who beat england in one of the last games at wembly. a great man imo........


----------



## Epico (Aug 8, 2004)

Danny Murphy's on his way to Tottenham apparently. 
Liverpool have accepted a £3 million bid.


----------



## magneze (Aug 8, 2004)

Yep, details here:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/3545938.stm

I'm quite shocked to to be honest. I've always rated him as a player ... I wonder  who we'll buy to replace him?


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 8, 2004)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Yep, details here:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/3545938.stm
> 
> I'm quite shocked to to be honest. I've always rated him as a player ... I wonder  who we'll buy to replace him?



Aye, He's aight - but on the other hand, why?

we need a left winger - jankulovski or Reid, anyone - we've signed atoube but he doesn't seem to be an out and out left winger...

if this goes through we'll have Brown, Davis, Redknapp, Mendes and Murphy contending for two places


----------



## kained&able (Aug 8, 2004)

matty etherington anyone??? you made a big msitake letting him go!


dave


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 9, 2004)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> matty etherington anyone??? you made a big msitake letting him go!
> 
> 
> dave



some people say that... I was really dissapointed to see him go, he was lively, showed some promise and was talked about as an england prospect...

But some people think it was the right thing to do - admittedly he didn't have a great end product and some people thought he could never beat his man - and there was apparently a problem with his attitude, once he made the team he thought he should have remained in the side, he didn't like being dropped which seems a bit unreasonable given his age

who's been better in the 1st div, Reid or Ethers?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 9, 2004)

ill say ethers but i'm probabley but exactly impartial.

dave


----------



## E.J. (Aug 9, 2004)

Epico said:
			
		

> Danny Murphy's on his way to Tottenham apparently.
> Liverpool have accepted a £3 million bid.



That's right Epico - i don't know what the Spurs fans will think of this signing and the fact that Steven Carr has just joined Newcastle!   

Carr off to Newcastle


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 10, 2004)

Murphy deal off!  Because, shock/horror, he wanted first team football..

I can just imagine it now...

Murphy (signs contract):  Well, It's sad to leave liverpool but at least now I'll get some first team football.

Arnesen (about to sign contract but stops and looks up): no, no, no, no ,no.

http://www.sublimefootball.com/article.php?artid=3878


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2004)

ungry ippo said:
			
		

> Murphy deal off!  Because, shock/horror, he wanted first team football..
> 
> I can just imagine it now...
> 
> ...



Any player that wants their place "guaranteed" is a fuckspud.


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 10, 2004)

ungry ippo said:
			
		

> admittedly he didn't have a great end product



Seemed to have an end product to me 

*recalls 30 yarder from improbable angle flying into Kelvin Davis' top corner. Buries head in hands. Stays there*



> who's been better in the 1st div, Reid or Ethers?



Reid without a doubt. He's got it all.


----------



## ungry ippo (Aug 11, 2004)

spurs tie up Naybet from Deportivo - moroccan OAP but it's just a one year deal - heaven knows we need something at the back

http://skysports.planetfootball.com...3&CLID=6&lid=&title=Depor+confirm+Naybet+deal


----------



## holteman (Aug 11, 2004)

well looks like villa have got a shout of signing beattie from the saints.....first 6m bid turned down on friday were expected to match there 8m asking price.....but do we want him? 

8m suddenly appearing for a player ellis like really pisses me off!...


----------



## wentbridgelad (Aug 12, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> well looks like villa have got a shout of signing beattie from the saints.....first 6m bid turned down on friday were expected to match there 8m asking price.....but do we want him?
> 
> 8m suddenly appearing for a player ellis like really pisses me off!...



I don't think Villa would go to £8 million in this day and age 

You'd have a pretty tidy forward line if you get him. Arguably the best outsde the top three. Boro's is quality but they are old duffers.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2004)

jobi mcanuff of west ham is in talks with a move to cardiff. which is nice!


dave


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 12, 2004)

Newcastle are in talks with Barcelona to loan one of the B team keepers apparantly as cover for the current health problems, no names though yet


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2004)

villa with vassell, cole, beattie and angel doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2004)

carrick wants to go to everton if they put up thier bid a tad. pompey are giving him 24 hours to say yes or no to them.

i have a bad feeleing hes going nowhere tio the end of the season, then walking free to someone.

dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry dave, he might be a bluenose then. harry apparently said that he ain't interested.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah right harry isn't intrested. the club tabled a club recored bid without the manager being intrested????

bollocks.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 18, 2004)

hush your mouth david. harry has said to the press () that Carricks starstruck attitude to the arse stepping in after he'd done all but sign his name on the line shows the lads got a bit of a mental block when it comes to his career. Or something close to that.

Im amazed Arsenal complain about Viera getting tapped and then fuck up our deal. Thats just bollocks.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 18, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> hush your mouth david. harry has said to the press () that Carricks starstruck attitude to the arse stepping in after he'd done all but sign his name on the line shows the lads got a bit of a mental block when it comes to his career. Or something close to that.
> 
> Im amazed Arsenal complain about Viera getting tapped and then fuck up our deal. Thats just bollocks.



But they didn't tap carrick up, they just made a bid that they later withdrew when it became apparent vieira was staying. It's just the nature of any sort of market, but Arsenal still operated within the market rules, it looks like Madrid didn't.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2004)

No arse never put a bid in for him. AND wenger was quoted as saying that even if viera stayed then the still might move for carrick.

being utter twats i reckon.

spurs have apparently gone in for carrick


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 19, 2004)

Woodgate to Real Madrid.
Dyer to Brum on loan.


----------



## starfish (Aug 19, 2004)

Filmed leaving Parkhead yesterday & asked if he had signed, Juninho replied "Not yet". Looks promising.


----------



## jd (Aug 19, 2004)

Palace have signed Ivan Kaviedes, Ecuadorian hothead and wunderkind.  Also in for his fellow Ecuadorian, charmingly nicknamed "the knife".


----------



## yyz (Aug 19, 2004)

Woodgate to Real for 14.5 mil. Im gutted 

Bye bye any defensive strength we had. Although its an offer that cant be refused, esp since he misses so many games with injury.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 20, 2004)

That much for a perpetually injured player is a huge amount. In fact it's a huge amount for any defender.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2004)

Portsmouth sign ricardo fuller for what appears to be twenty quid, pay as you play deal.

Hoorah!


----------



## Riff (Aug 20, 2004)

yyz said:
			
		

> Woodgate to Real for 14.5 mil. Im gutted
> 
> Bye bye any defensive strength we had.



    

We should have gotten rid of that jumped-up little shit Dire - um - Dyer!

Gallas or King to possibly replace Woody.  Can any of you Chelski or Spurs fans testify if either are any good i.e. in the same league as Woody (strength, presence, leadership, good reader of the game, distribution etc....?)


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2004)

i've heard huth to replace woodgate.

i very much doubt chelsea would sell gallas.


dave


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 20, 2004)

We've offered Counago a free transfer, in the vain hope that someone will take his £20k a week wage bill off our hands. I suspect we'll probably split the difference with anyone who wants him, and pay off the other half of his contract. Anyone who signs him is - IMO - getting a fantastic player if they get his head right.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 21, 2004)

carrick is officially at spurs! undisclosed fee but should be about 3-3.5 million.

dave


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ledleeeey King to replace Woodgate, £8m should do it, had Shearer in his back pocket today, not hard


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2004)

snuh, unlikely - King loves tottenham and I don't think there's much to be gained by going up north - this newcastle season is liable to be a total right-off, what with Bobby and shearer leaving come the summer - anyone thinking of joining them had better wait....


Spurs apparently in for Reid again - I say this because Reid had major talks with his chairman and Kinnear says the reason was to discuss the spurs bid and where everything stands...


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 22, 2004)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Ledleeeey King to replace Woodgate, £8m should do it, had Shearer in his back pocket today, not hard




oops missed your valuation - King will cost £20m+ - reason being that spurs don't want or have to sell and this is the amount floated to chelsea

he's not worth £20m objectively  - but at this point, all things considered, that's how much he's worth to tottenham


----------



## wez11 (Aug 23, 2004)

Newcastle's chairman has said he thinks fans will be pleasantly surprised with Woodgate's replacement - but it will be very difficult for them to find someone who is available who is as good as Woodgate


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 23, 2004)

wez11 said:
			
		

> Newcastle's chairman has said he thinks fans will be pleasantly surprised with Woodgate's replacement - but it will be very difficult for them to find someone who is available who is as good as Woodgate



Apparantly it's Rooney, thats an interesting one.

Why we would even think about signing the fat git (who is NOT, repeat NOT the white Pele....scoring V the Swiss....really?!) Gallas, some bloke from Cardiff and Matt Dawson, who is linked with everyone!


----------



## gnoriac (Aug 24, 2004)

wez11 said:
			
		

> Newcastle's chairman has said he thinks fans will be pleasantly surprised with Woodgate's replacement - but it will be very difficult for them to find someone who is available who is as good as Woodgate



Another rumour doing the rounds is it's Calum Davenport.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2004)

newcastle 20millioon roony bid has benn rejected.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2004)

Apparently they're going to make a new offer. Also Mr Rich Russian is NOT interested in investing 20 mills in Everton.


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 25, 2004)

Rangers asked to take Pablo Counago on trial, but the Spaniard wasn't interested. "A trial? do they know who I am?" he might have said if someone had asked him and he was in a tactless mood.

Celtic also linked.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 26, 2004)

Spurs back in for Reid - he didn't play in the cup match and Kinnear says he ready to cut a deal for him


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Spurs back in for Reid - he didn't play in the cup match and Kinnear says he ready to cut a deal for him



Yay!  I'd rather him than Figo, that's f'sure.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 26, 2004)

Bad news!

Forest want Johnnie Jackson - looks like a deal could be done soon

also, Spurs in for Tevez!!!  You couldn't make it up!  (oh wait, someone did)


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 26, 2004)

Spurs in for Tevez...

Charlton in for Saviola?

Bonkers...

http://www.sublimefootball.com/article.php?artid=4143

Tevez is an animal  - look at his teeth!


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2004)

It's a confusing time for Spurs fans...

We keep on signing half-decent players, wtf is that about?


----------



## bang (Aug 26, 2004)

charlton for saviola?? teehee
i wouldn't like to see michael brown leave, we need midfield scrappers
how good is reid??
is he better than etherington??i'd like to see him back at spurs
i am a bit concerned about this spending spree, ok a "share issue" raised the money but i hope the board haven't got a touch of Risdaleitis..


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 26, 2004)

I think Reid will be great but I don't want Brown to go either - and he probably won't want to go having finally got into the prem and having played well

Johnnie Jackson will probably go if Forest want him though


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> I think Reid will be great but I don't want Brown to go either - and he probably won't want to go having finally got into the prem and having played well
> 
> Johnnie Jackson will probably go if Forest want him though



Hm, don't want Brown to go.  Didn't realise that was part of the deal.

Jackson's got a future, but he'll be better off at Forest.


----------



## trickytree23 (Aug 26, 2004)

Seems certain spurs will sell jackson following carricks signature...


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 27, 2004)

says in the mail that Kinnear wanted Brown and another player (jackson, I presume) but Spurs refused to let brown go...

Forest really ballsed up here - Dear old Pleat offered them £5m + Ricketts but they wanted £10m... now, having alienated both Tottenham and Reid they're struggling to make a £3m+ deal

This must have been one of the longest running transfers ever... I think Reid has felt like a spurs player for almost a year...


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Dear old Pleat offered them £5m + Ricketts but they wanted £10m



What a muppet Pleaty was sometimes.  Ricketts could turn out a quality player.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 27, 2004)

Newcastle have 2nd bid for Callum Davenport rejected.

Bobby on the phone to his old assistant Jose 'Do you Know Who I Am?' Mourinho to see if anyone's up for a loan deal


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 27, 2004)

Charlton have £3m bid for Darren Bent rejected. Are apparently now going to look elsewhere.

It's fucking astonishing that we're in a position to turn down that sort of money ...


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 28, 2004)

Reid on the Rampage




			
				Andy Reid said:
			
		

> "A full international like Danny Murphy has just gone from Liverpool to Charlton for about £2.5m and Michael Carrick has joined Spurs for £3m.
> 
> "Nicky Butt went from Manchester United to Newcastle for less than £3m and he is in the current England team.
> 
> ...




Poor Reid

source:  www.sublimefootball.com

Unlike the ancient regime Arnesen will not pay over the odds for anyone - if they price Reid out of the market he'll just go elsewhere - he can find players anywhere - even those that haven't played a first team game for their club


----------



## Sorry. (Aug 28, 2004)

turns out that we probably aren't in a position to turn down that sort of money. Curbishley will make another bid after the weekend, which more than likely will be accepted (apparently we initially accepted £3m and later changed our minds, JR making a fuss I'll bet). 

So as of next week Charlton will have a new striker, Jonaten Johansson will be off to Norwich and Joe Royle will have a little money to spend badly.


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 30, 2004)

Spurs in again for Reid...

but it looks like they're not convinced they're going to get him in time...

The uber-youngster Reto Ziegler's move has been brought forward from january - Grasshopper Zurich have allowed him to move now

he's a left wing back so I assume he can play in a forward position on the flank - he's only 18 though


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 31, 2004)

Calumn Davenport signs from Coventry - apparently he's going to be loaned out immediately to West Ham as some kind of thing we owe them from the Carrick deal


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Calumn Davenport signs from Coventry - apparently he's going to be loaned out immediately to West Ham as some kind of thing we owe them from the Carrick deal



Didn't the FA ban that type of deal?


----------



## J77 (Aug 31, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how Rob Earnshaw does in the Premiership. Didn't he net over 30 for Cardiff last season?


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 31, 2004)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Didn't the FA ban that type of deal?



I think the restrictions were only between premiership teams but maybe - it seems really unfair on the rest of the division


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 31, 2004)

Celtic are about to sign Dwight Yorke

WHy the cunting fuck are we going to sign Dwight Yorke?!?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Calumn Davenport signs from Coventry - apparently he's going to be loaned out immediately to West Ham as some kind of thing we owe them from the Carrick deal




why the fuck did he play last night then. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

west ham have signed carl fletcher from bournemouth which should strenghen the squad a bit.



dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Aug 31, 2004)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> why the fuck did he play last night then. GRRRRRRRRRRRR



did he play well? - if you were there


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2004)

no idea.


dave


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 1, 2004)

Apologies, crisis averted.


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 1, 2004)

lol
we were almost in for desailly as well.
the daily ranger had 4 stories today about yorke signing for celtic and how hed adapt to life in the SPL...
numpties!


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs have snuck in the signing of the legendary Spase Dilevski - known throughout the football world for his cool name


----------



## E.J. (Sep 2, 2004)

inflatable jesus said:
			
		

> Celtic are about to sign Dwight Yorke
> 
> WHy the cunting fuck are we going to sign Dwight Yorke?!?



Nope IJ - He's joined Birmingham City - with Yorke being an Ex Villa player i wonder what the Brummie Blues fans will think of this?


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 2, 2004)

Owen Hargreaves claims he will try and resurrect his move to tottenham in january...

I say:  Too late - you're career is over - on the plus side it's never been a better time to retrain as a plummer


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 2, 2004)

Owen Hargreaves said:
			
		

> I spoke very seriously with Tottenham and liked what they had to say. I was very honoured.
> 
> There are great young players there, with Ledley King and Jermain Defoe, and I think they are really getting something started there, so who knows, maybe next time.



It's over for you

give up


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2004)

spurs wont buy him now carrick has signed will they??????

be silly.


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 2, 2004)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> spurs wont buy him now carrick has signed will they??????
> 
> be silly.
> 
> ...



Hargreaves obviously has a high opinion of himself - shame he's the only one


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2004)

hes a decent player but you have spent a lot of money on your midfield noow, why pay £5milllion more unless you want him to play right back i guess.


dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2004)

He could clean Ledley's boots I s'pose.....


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 4, 2004)

Spurs in 14million Euros move for Robinho!!!  

sounds crazy but apparently Arnesen was trying to bring him to PSV for two years

but anyhow, this particular new pele is 5'4" and 8 stone - how is he going to play in the prem?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 4, 2004)

what for january????? why would you start doing a deal now????

silly idea.


dave


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 4, 2004)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> what for january????? why would you start doing a deal now????
> 
> silly idea.
> 
> ...



the word from arnesen is that we urgently needed to add some steel and strength in depth - He thinks he's done that with his 15 player haul - now he wants to add exciting/star players at his leisure

speaking of Reid he was excellent today - I hope no one gazzumps us


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 7, 2004)

Ireland/spurs coach chris hughton says we could still be in for reid



> We still want the chubby little Irish dazzler, but if he keeps scoring those goals for Ireland, big Joe is going to want at least £45m. From eleven-a-side...
> 
> Republic of Ireland and Spurs assistant coach Chris Hughton has not ruled out the possibility of the Premiership side pursuing their interest in Nottingham Forest winger Andy Reid when the transfer window reopens next January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 15, 2004)

and mark hughes is off to blackburn
the guardian and radio 1 today have confirmed it


----------



## nosos (Sep 16, 2004)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Spurs in 14million Euros move for Robinho!!!
> 
> sounds crazy but apparently Arnesen was trying to bring him to PSV for two years
> 
> but anyhow, this particular new pele is 5'4" and 8 stone - how is he going to play in the prem?



I don't think it's that unrealistic. Did anyone else the feature in the Observer sports monthly about him? He's not there yet but the boy obviously has talent and from the sounds of it could play - and score fuck loads of goals - in the premiership at some point.


----------



## Stavrogin (Sep 17, 2004)

nosos said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that unrealistic. Did anyone else the feature in the Observer sports monthly about him? He's not there yet but the boy obviously has talent and from the sounds of it could play - and score fuck loads of goals - in the premiership at some point.



Santos just revealed that Chelski made a c. 10 million euros approach in the summer and it was rejected out of hand

they aren't messing around - he'll go to barcelona in 2006 I reckon...

they said that after the world cup he'll be the most coveted player in the world


----------



## nosos (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah in the observer article it said they were holding out for 40 mil! Can't see that happening somehow with the transfer market how it is at the moment.


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah but from chelski?!
after they win the prem this season
and i reckon they'll be at least semi finalists in the CL (depending on the draw)
abramovic HAS to give Mourinho whatever it takes to get the lad
i cant see Barca stumping up the cash
even tho- imo they'll win La Liga- especially after the 3-0 win tonite
and they're my top team to win the CL

they just dont have the cash to spare do they?- especially after this summers extraveganza


----------



## Stavrogin (Dec 6, 2004)

This is just a hunch...

but I can see Tot'Lum swooping from IceLandic Uber winger Emil Hallfredsson...

He's a monster...

If this comes true... I'll expect a gracious and respectful  kiss on the cheek from you doubting Thomi

WORST VIDEO CLIP EVER: http://this.is/fh/video/emmi_sla.AVI


----------



## Diamond (Dec 9, 2004)

*More On Robinho And Tevez Re: Chelsea*

So the strangest transfer of the season has gone through and Tevez has moved from Boca to Corinthians of Sao Paulo for 18 million dollars. Check out Tim Vickery's column for BBC sport to see just how absurd this move is.

The general suspicion is that Chelsea have reached an agreement with Corinthians through MSI (the London-based company who finance them, the same company that Mr.Abramovich owns 15% of). The further elaborated suspicion is that Chelsea are attempting to set up Corinthians as their S.American feeder club and Santos' Robinho is the next target. Quite what advantage this would give them eludes me, seeing as most of the reason for feeder clubs in places like Portugal and Belgium is to get round EU work permit regulations.


----------



## Stavrogin (Dec 12, 2004)

Diamond said:
			
		

> So the strangest transfer of the season has gone through and Tevez has moved from Boca to Corinthians of Sao Paulo for 18 million dollars.



saw that, very suspicious...

Robinho's mother is still being held by the Kidknappers - apparently he can't move/play til she's returned.


----------



## Stavrogin (Dec 12, 2004)

Spurs 'dealings': - I'm going to update this. for and ever and ever amen

we have either £4M or £14M to spend depending on who you believe

*IN (30)

Wihelmsson
Routledge
Wright-Phillips
Tainio
Malbranque
Dindane
Yakubu
Beattie
Halfredsson
Behrami
Ashton
Carew
Bridge
Anelka
Jankuslovski
Cribari
Reid  (how could I forget the little Irish podger)
Robert
Koller
De Ridder
Sneijder
Buffel
Parker
Cole
Govou
Van Bommel
Faye
Taylor
Hangeland
Elding (this chap plays for Stevenage - we don't discriminate)
*

*Out

Redknapp - Fulham/Southampton
Keane - Celtic/Everton/Man C/Liverpool
Kanoute - Southampton/Genoa
Defoe - Chelsea
King - Juventus
Brown - ?
Davies - Cardiff/Everton
Gardner - Southampton
Richards - Wolves*


It _must_ be true


----------



## Tedbutler (Jan 1, 2005)

You'll get Steed Malbranque in your dreams.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 7, 2005)

Crewe have accepted a bid from Norwich for Dean Ashton      
Let's hope he likes the place and decides to come.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 13, 2005)

Chris Coleman wants to sell Steed Malbranque after a player-club fallout

And interestingly,Jon Dahl Tomasson has signalled his interest in returning to Newcastle, the player who altho crap with us was popular with fans has won shitloads and wants a chance to prove himself at SJP after AC Milan told him he was out of favour


----------



## CK1977 (Jan 25, 2005)

Brazilian Midfielder Fabio Rochemback (Barcelona) currently on loan at Sporting Lisbon may well be on his way to Arsenal.

He's 25 and apparently Wenger wants him to add much needed cover to our Midfield.

You heard it here first!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2005)

David 'two ton rhino' Unsworth has gone to Ipswich on loan....


----------



## g force (Jan 26, 2005)

CK1977 said:
			
		

> Brazilian Midfielder Fabio Rochemback (Barcelona) currently on loan at Sporting Lisbon may well be on his way to Arsenal.
> 
> He's 25 and apparently Wenger wants him to add much needed cover to our Midfield.
> 
> You heard it here first!



Wenger would do well to leave Rochemback alone...terrible, terrible player. Worst midfield player we've had in a long time, and even Giovanni was pretty poor.

Can't cross, doesn't track back. He's basically Overmars, minus the skill, pace and attacking instinct, ie, shite.


----------



## Rune (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm just counting down the days until no-one can Yak' from us.


----------



## jd (Jan 28, 2005)

Palace to sign Vincent Candela today.  Other rumoured targets include Zamora (hmm), Francesco Coco and Kily Gonzalez on loan from Inter and Moldovan hotshot Sergei Dadu.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 28, 2005)

Portsmouth sign two greek players...

Chalkias, Greek no2 keeper at euro 2005. 6ft 5in monster...







Skopelitis, sounds like a disease, tackles like a madman...


----------



## Stavrogin (Jan 29, 2005)

What's going on with Andy Reid?!




			
				SchkySchports said:
			
		

> Despite agreeing a deal with Forest Redknapp fears he may miss out on completing a move for Reid.
> 
> Redknapp has indicated that another Premiership club are chasing the Irishman and that they are close to agreeing a move for the winger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thraex (Feb 25, 2005)

We've just sent Scott Dobie off to Notts Forest. F'ing W&W gonna mess us up even more.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 12, 2005)

So apparently Arsenal's dressing room is so unsettled that Reyes, Pires and Cole are all off in the summer (and maybe Vieira too). What with the money we'll get for those transfers, the money from Granada, and the money already set aside for transfer dealings; we'll have close on 100 million to chuck about.

Consequently we'll buy SWP for around 15 mill, Essien for slightly less, Owen for 10 mill, Gerrard for 40 mill, and King with whatever's left over.

It's clearly an outlandish catch-all rumour but I heard it from a relatively reliable source.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Mar 12, 2005)

Outlandish isn't the word.

£40m would surely be out of Arsenal's abilities and even so you'd imagine Chelsea would win any bidding war.

I reckon you could get SWP for less than £15m though and Owen on a season long loan deal with first option at £6-8m


----------



## Diamond (Mar 12, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Outlandish isn't the word.
> 
> £40m would surely be out of Arsenal's abilities and even so you'd imagine Chelsea would win any bidding war.
> 
> I reckon you could get SWP for less than £15m though and Owen on a season long loan deal with first option at £6-8m



Well if you think through the outgoings:

Reyes - 10 to 20 million (Real Madrid)
Pires - 2 million (mid-level premiership team?)
Cole - 30 to 40 million (Chelsea)
[Vieira - 25 million (Real Madrid)]

then add that to the 30 million from Granada and the 20 million or so that had already been set aside, it quickly becomes clear that Arsenal will have a lot of cash sloshing about at Highbury this summer. Considering that it will be our final season at Highbury and we've already changed our kit for it, I don't think it's inconceivable for Wenger to be allowed to splash out.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Mar 12, 2005)

Suppose. But for a club thats spent so very little in the past few seasons, yet produced, would the board be willing for a radical policy change


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2005)

Well there have been some more developments and it looks like reyes could go to real in a swap deal for mickey owen, while essien will almost certainly come to Arsenal if a bidding war with Man U erupts because of the Rooney effect on Man U's transfer budget. SWP's pretty much a cert for between 15 and 20 mill depending on the chances of a swap (Pires?) and City's bargaining position. If Essien does come then Gerrard would drop off the list and the board would have to start hunting down some bright young defenders. There was talk of Mexes and Nesta, but King looks to be the most likely option.


----------



## Relahni (Mar 13, 2005)

Henry, Cole and Gerrard to Chelsea in the Summer...


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Henry, Cole and Gerrard to Chelsea in the Summer...



Cole and Gerrard I can understand, but the idea that Henry would leave Highbury is laughable unless Wenger goes with him to Chelsea.


----------



## Relahni (Mar 14, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Cole and Gerrard I can understand, but the idea that Henry would leave Highbury is laughable unless Wenger goes with him to Chelsea.



Why laughable?  

Henry's kicking off about Arsenal not spending anything.  Chelsea have said they will spend £100m on one player.  Chelsea have ok strikers at the club and are looking for a striker.......


----------



## Diamond (Mar 14, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Why laughable?
> 
> Henry's kicking off about Arsenal not spending anything.  Chelsea have said they will spend £100m on one player.  Chelsea have ok strikers at the club and are looking for a striker.......



Henry's loyalty to Arsenal, or more correctly Wenger's Arsenal, is absolutely remarkable. He gives full credit to his conversion into a striker and his blossoming into a great player to the club and Wenger. I find it very difficult to imagine Henry leaving Arsenal and there is no indication that he is thinking of doing so. This so-called criticism of the transfer policy was taken out of context, and if you actually look at the full quotations from the press conference, you can see that Henry was trying to put Arsenal's achievements over the past few years into perspective with their disproportionately small transfer budget. He was trying to emphasise the team's achievement, rather than emphasising a need to spend.


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 18, 2005)

i agree with the baron. henry won't leave. will the gunners please buy someone established? i know wenger's forte is bringing players on but the squad is such that we need proven individuals with a bit of steel. swp excepted. who's this behrami fella from verona? anybody? another talented youngster it seems but how many can one club have?
whatever you do arsene BUY BUY BUY


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 18, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Portsmouth sign two greek players...
> 
> Chalkias, Greek no2 keeper at euro 2005. 6ft 5in monster...
> 
> ...



he's about as crap as Rowan Atkinson in goal


----------



## Balbi (Mar 18, 2005)

agreed  skippys alright though.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Mar 21, 2005)

Arsenal/Man Utd are tracking Jenas with £10m offers.

Why? He doesn't even start in our team and he's been poor for 2 seasons....£10m...I'll piggyback him down


----------



## flimsier (Mar 21, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Henry, Cole and Gerrard to Chelsea in the Summer...



A stupid rumour with an obvious one.

Is this from the same 'source' that you claim always gets it right (then never mention the rumours again when they go tits up?)


----------



## flimsier (Mar 21, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Arsenal/Man Utd are tracking Jenas with £10m offers.
> 
> Why? He doesn't even start in our team and he's been poor for 2 seasons....£10m...I'll piggyback him down



He'd get into both those side's midfield though - the weakest part of both teams.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Mar 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> He'd get into both those side's midfield though - the weakest part of both teams.



I'd rather have Bowyer. He's back to best. Doubt we'd get £10m for him though, we don't want to sell him anyway.

And PLEASE DON'T BUY YAKUBU OR JOHNSON Souey!!


----------



## g force (Apr 29, 2005)

Well apprantely Barca are going to buy the entire world this summer, seeing as Albertini will probably retire and we may, or may not bring back Saviola.

So far i've rumours of:
Zambrotta 
Vincent Kompany
Julio Baptitsta 
Aiser Del Horno
Seb Frei
Wilfred Bouma
Essien
Alan Smith    
Joaquin
Van Bommel
Gallas
Milito

The only interesting part of all of this is that most of those players are defenders, which is the one area we have to improve, plus another keeper.


----------



## sipotential (May 4, 2005)

*curb's is off*

Aparently alan curbishly is leaving charlton,  definatly  this time...

  Probably  off to west ham,  they  have  offered  more  money  
 than  he's on at charlton...

 There's alway's NEWCASLE he  could   go to,
 [ bowyer and  bellamy will  stay then ]  
 they
  need  someone  anyone,  they  wont  put  up with souness  for much
 longer he's and arrogant  arsehole


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2005)

oooh, i like this one!

Robbie Fowler to Tranmere!!

I kid you not


----------



## Rune (May 10, 2005)

Pompey aren't renewing the contract of either Stone or Hislop. Why the fuck not? Looks as if the Yak and Berger are going to be on their way too.


----------



## Stavrogin (May 17, 2005)

Housewives favourite Frank Arnesen snaps up Canadian international Paul Stalteri from Weder Bremen on a free

Spurs in for: 

D'Allesandro
Obafemi Martins
Routledge
Lennon
 and maybe a few dozen others


----------



## Rocket Romano (May 18, 2005)

Teletext Sport (who have a shockingly good prediction record, they broke the Redknapp stories)

reckon that Newcastle are in for Robbie Keane and Lucas Neill

Others we're linked with include Kapo, Sidney Govu, Saviola and Pele.....probably


----------



## jd (May 19, 2005)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Housewives favourite Frank Arnesen snaps up Canadian international Paul Stalteri from Weder Bremen on a free
> 
> Spurs in for:
> 
> ...



That list gets more plausible as you go down!


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2005)

wow!  Not only Robbie Fowler, but now Steve McManaman is a possibility apparently!

And not just to play, he Robbo & Jason McAteer are going to buy the club!!

I'm not making this up - tho someone else must be.....


----------



## CyberRose (May 20, 2005)

Sheff Utd have signed Lilian Nalis from Leicester and Paul Ifill from Millwall.

We are also rumoured to be interested in Helgason (Watford) for £1.5million (and it is the £1.5million that sways me to the thinking thats bollox!) Also Darren Ward from Millwall and Craig Short (free)

Phil Jagielka is romoured to be chased by Aston Villa for £3m, and Paddy Kenny by Newcastle, also £3m

The Kenny deal could be likely as we are rumoured to be after Mike Politt of Rotherham plus Ian Bennett (free) plus we need the money to fund ths transfer drive


----------



## Stavrogin (May 24, 2005)

spurs in for:

Scott 'Scottie' Parker
Jan Vennegor of Hesselink
David Villa
Zoltan Gera
Yossi Benayoun


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2005)

Man City offering £600,000 for Tranmere's Ryan Taylor - or may be a swap for McManaman!

Newcastle, Everton and Blackburn also interested apparently.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 26, 2005)

john Hills, football genius, released by gillingham coming back to pool. 

Richard Wellens (wayward football genius) to be swapped for Scott Vernon (football Genius when on loan at pool and scoring vs Man City for Oldham) 

EDITED TO ADD - Vernon signed three year deal oldham, so not much chance of him joining pool now. 

Martin Bullock (little mini 'pint sized' (I love that phrase) football genius) off to join Paul Simpson (football genius) at Carlisle.


----------



## Diamond (May 31, 2005)

Spurs in for D'Alessandro.

He's an absolutely quality player and I'd love to see him in the premiership, just anywhere but tottenham.


----------



## Stavrogin (May 31, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Spurs in for D'Alessandro.
> 
> He's an absolutely quality player and I'd love to see him in the premiership, just anywhere but tottenham.



and that rumour seems a little more plausible since in referes to actual talks between Arnesen and them

also - Spurs in for Gerard and Mendes back to Portugal


----------



## g force (May 31, 2005)

Barca to bid £15m + Saviola for Torres! Love to see it happen.

Marca reported Figo to Arsenal as part of a Real deal for Reyes.


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2005)

Paolo di Canio to return to Hammers cos he cant get  a game at Lazio!


----------



## Stavrogin (May 31, 2005)

g force said:
			
		

> Barca to bid £15m + Saviola for Torres! Love to see it happen.
> 
> Marca reported Figo to Arsenal as part of a Real deal for Reyes.



Spurs/NewC/MiddlesB/middle eastern and japanese teams in for Figo... Can't see Wenger would want Figo...


----------



## g force (Jun 1, 2005)

Well apparently Figo's been 'released' from his contract even though it has a year left to run.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 1, 2005)

Eto'o is on his way out to anyone who can afford him. He had a big bust up with rijkaard and will be on his way soon.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 1, 2005)

expect his agent to say, 'Luis has always loved Spurs and as a boy dreamed of playing in Premiership under Martin Jol.'

Whilst auctioning the player to a gang of desperate Serie A clubs


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jun 1, 2005)

Ward from Millwall to Palace £1.5m
McNuff from Cardiff to Palace £600,000

Anyone know much about them?


----------



## Diamond (Jun 1, 2005)

Robinho to Arsenal for c.£14 million.

As a proposition it doesn't make a huge amount of sense. He's very small and not at all strong enough for the premiership atm, and he doesn't have the kind of experience and proven quality that Wenger said he was going to bring in this summer. Having said that he's such an exceptional young player that I can fully see the logic of snapping him up before anyone else gets hold of him.


----------



## sipotential (Jun 1, 2005)

*the boy ward*




			
				cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Ward from Millwall to Palace £1.5m
> McNuff from Cardiff to Palace £600,000
> 
> Anyone know much about them?


DARREN WARD aint worth £1.1m rising to £1.5m  on apperance's
  but  he made a good partnership with MATTY LAWRENCE...


----------



## sipotential (Jun 1, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Robinho to Arsenal for c.£14 million.
> 
> As a proposition it doesn't make a huge amount of sense. He's very small and not at all strong enough for the premiership atm, and he doesn't have the kind of experience and proven quality that Wenger said he was going to bring in this summer. Having said that he's such an exceptional young player that I can fully see the logic of snapping him up before anyone else gets hold of him.


Very skillful   but lightweight, no prem experence, cant speak english ???
  isn't that reyes mk 2...


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jun 3, 2005)

Jon Macken from Man City to Palace - reportedly £750,000


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2005)

blimey - according to Sky (who nicked it off the Mirror) now Arsenal are interested in Tranmee's Ryan Taylor!  Possibility of a million quid!!

Sheffield United released Luke Beckett - he'd be good to get in.


----------



## g force (Jun 3, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Eto'o is on his way out to anyone who can afford him. He had a big bust up with rijkaard and will be on his way soon.



Doubtful - more likely Frank would be shown the door! Usual crap - in the same way the Sun reckons Aimar will sign for Liverpool.

I'd be very annoyed if he left...but someone would have to pay a lot for him. Then we coudl have Torres.

I see Kluivert has signed for Valencia


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> blimey - according to Sky (who nicked it off the Mirror) now Arsenal are interested in Tranmee's Ryan Taylor!  Possibility of a million quid!!
> 
> Sheffield United released Luke Beckett - he'd be good to get in.



Pool are after him too apparantly, but we've been linked w/ him for about 3 yrs so....
We have actually signed John Doolan from Donny. (i.e he's held a scarf above his head and everything)


----------



## Yoj (Jun 5, 2005)

Man U have signed van der sar for undisclosed fee


----------



## g force (Jun 8, 2005)

Santi Ezquerro has joined Barca on a free from Bilbao on a 3 year deal- nice squad edition I think and good cover if Eto'o or Larsson are injured.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry to not read the thread, but can anyone give me an update on newcastle

figo i heard   we really need a overpaid attacking midfielder....


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 9, 2005)

Despite being rumoured then quashed on this thread (both by me) Richie Wellens HAS joined oldham and Scott Vernon joined Pool. Cheers for 5 yrs Richie, and good luck. As if you read U75, you flash womanising twat. (meant with affection)

UP THE POOL!


----------



## ziconess (Jun 9, 2005)

bollocks


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 9, 2005)

Spurs in for

Downing - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,27-1646533,00.html
Upson
D'Allesandro - http://skysports.planetfootball.com...es+ready+for+English+move&channel=Premiership
Parker
Forsell
Bridge
Kezman etc. etc.
Ivan Cordoba

But the departure of Arnesen has likely put a spanner in the works - although they claim all transfer targets are settled and will still be pursued

we are also in for Young Martin Van Geel - the young DOF at AK ALKMAAR - http://skysports.planetfootball.com...itle=Spurs+ponder+AZ+raid&channel=Premiership

WBA in for KAnoute... are they mad?  Although reports suggest he's facing some internal discipline for the Mauritas trip... - http://skysports.planetfootball.com...=Spurs+rebuff+Kanoute+bid&channel=Premiership

Hamburg want Atouba  ('now, take old Timmy Touba... no seriously, take him!'    BOOMBOOM) - http://skysports.planetfootball.com...e=Hamburg+wait+for+Atouba&channel=Premiership


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 9, 2005)

ziconess said:
			
		

> bollocks


It's not. It happened today.  and it's all here


----------



## Diamond (Jun 9, 2005)

Arsenal are in for Alexander Hleb for about 8 Million.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2005)

pompey looking at andy o'brien and laurent robert

that would make it four ex-toon players at fp!


----------



## kakuma (Jun 9, 2005)

i think i'm the only toon fan who's gutted that laurent robert is probly away


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 9, 2005)

The Portsmouth Toon Army will confirm the signing of O'Brien tommorrow

Newcastle today linked with

Emre (who said earlier, he loves Souness)
Parker
Van Buyten (which looks dead) and

Daddy whathisface from bloody Rangers

Bloody Rangers


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2005)

I have realised why we want all these toon players.

We, unlike them are happy to have a mid to low table team


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 9, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I have realised why we want all these toon players.
> 
> We, unlike them are happy to have a mid to low table team



Weren't you relegated last season?

Oh, not that was Southampton, sorry, them being such a bigger club than you, I often get a one track mind when it comes to the South Coast rivals, 

 


(btw, Andy O'Brien...what a guy, this move must be what Souness nose best for him....boom boom)


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2005)

Your massive five point lead on us over the season gone to your head RR?   







"toon army in lack of ball inflating shocker"


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs in for Edgar Davids

_oi vey_


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 10, 2005)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Spurs in for Edgar Davids
> 
> _oi vey_



Do newspapers just pick up Rothmans World Football Book and highlight every 5 players when it comes to transfer links with Spurs


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Duncan Ferguson, Leon Osman, Gary Naysmith and David Weir all staying at Everton having signed new contracts.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Benjamin Mwaruwari  to Everton.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 10, 2005)

Steve Harper to Celtic

Brad Freidel to become Newcastle no2 keeper


----------



## harpo (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal Are Going To Win The League Next Season.

Terry Henry Will Be The Winning Formula


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 11, 2005)

Newcastle bid Bellamy, Robert and Cash in £16M bid for SWP

http://skysports.planetfootball.com...ake+Wright-Phillips+bid&channel=Football_Home

I don't think Souness is right in the head


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 11, 2005)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> I don't think Souness is right in the head



Two words. 

1)Corrado 
2)Grabbi

nuff said.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 12, 2005)

SPurs to hi-jack Liverpool bid for Crouchy

The Crouch monster's coming home!






(what penny pushing hack made this one up?)

I do hope wheelchair access has improved since he was last here


----------



## Balbi (Jun 12, 2005)

RODDERS! THIS TIME NEXT YEAR WE'LL BE MILLIONAIRES!

(much respect for Crouchy, when he was with us he helped a lot. that said, he had Prosinecki putting the ball on his head for his goals....)


----------



## kakuma (Jun 13, 2005)

guardian sez laurent robert is gonna join bolton today

for 1.5m

fucks sake.....


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats a loss of 9 mill ain't it?

POMPEY SIGN ANDY O'BRIEN. undisclosed fee which means its probably under a million quid.

Toon Army (Southern Branch)!


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 14, 2005)

Despair in the streets of Blackburn as Rovers legend Jon Stead joins Mick McCarthy's newly promoted sunderland.

It was thought that Alan 'The Raven' Curbishley had suceeded in attracting the delicate flower to the Capital but in the end it was the striker's predeliction for 'Big, Bolshie birds,' that meant he would remain up north.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1397138,00070003.htm

Ex Cabinet minister Chelsea Village - the parent company that taught us it's cool to care - have put out their Green and Black's genuine organic feelers for PSV's Korean ace Park ji-sung.

Park, who fights crime on the side, was thought to be close to completing a move to the Northern ASBO club Manchester United.  With the John Obi-Mikel saga as of yet unresolved and Arjen Robben's defection still a source of some annoyance, United will not welcome Chelsea's latest intervention in their transfer activities. 

Theories abound as to why Chelsea have suddenly turned to Park, who eats eclairs on the side, when they already have a plethora of left sided attackers.  It is surely only the the most trusting of Hobbits that would not consider the possibility that Chelsea's activities have the dual purpose of strengthening their squad whilst simultaneously keeping others weak.

The word on the street is, 'bruv'.  The theory on the street is that Chelsea Pontif Roman Abrahmovic will stand down at the end of the season and Junior-Vice-Cardinal Kenyon may have one eye on the explotation of eastern markets as a measure to keep the Club profitable.  Kenyon was allegedly astonished when he learnt of the average wage and conditions of workers in the Far East.  He is confident that in the caverns of Stamford Bridge his own workshops can undercut their competitors and draw work away from Asia.

Jose Mourinho declined to comment last night when he was cornered by reporters at a benefit dinner for the Victims of Severe Reporter Cornering.  He did, though, pay homage to the Press for their attentive coverage of the event, 'I thank you for supporting and promoting the charity.  It's important that you get in people's faces and harass them until they understand the extent of the problem.  Only last week an old colleague of mine suffered a aneurism from excessive media pressure.'

Mourinho is in a stable condition in the private Rivers hospital in West London.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 14, 2005)

Portsmouth sign Laurent Robert on a 3 year deal for about 2 million.

Chose us over Bolton, UEFA Cup football and the like....very good news.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 15, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Portsmouth sign Laurent Robert on a 3 year deal for about 2 million.
> 
> Chose us over Bolton, UEFA Cup football and the like....very good news.



Erm chose you because Bolton wouldn't give him a long enough contract   

Its nice of you to become our rubbish shute

£5m for Shola? Go on, its either you or Spurs, apparantly.

As for Robert, he's an overated, inconsistent grumpy little nowt. Two very different British managers couldn't control him, he ran amok at PSG, glad to lose him


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 15, 2005)

Parker signs for Newcastle

Lennon signs for Spurs


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 15, 2005)

Local Press Reports from Noocarsell (phonetically spelt as our Southern friends pronounce)

Arsenal weighing up bid for Jenas, who has yet to convince anybody, Newcastle could cash in

Spurs continue to consider bidding for Shola Ameobi, after WBA failed £4.5m bid, though the departure of Frank Arnesen, an admirer of the player put the move in doubt. Martin Jol is not such a huge fan but sees potential


----------



## Relahni (Jun 15, 2005)

Van Persie to Nantes.

<gets coat>


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> As for Robert, he's an overated, inconsistent grumpy little nowt. Two very different British managers couldn't control him, he ran amok at PSG, glad to lose him



Hmm, one good British manager albeit in the twilight of his career and Souness, who from your opinion should be treated like a leper.

Im quite happy to have robert on 25k a week for three years. Any p[layer who can occasionally look good at Newcastle has to have something special about him, as well as now he won't have the overbearing weight of expectation of Newcastle famns who haven't realised their chairman is actively attempting to ensure you become the Charlton Athletic of the North.

Every time Newcastle sell a player, they're the worst in the world.

However, every time you buy a player, they're undoubted CL material.

This confused me somewhat. Laurent Robert, with 5 assists was your best assister last season, mainly because of the Solano sale   what the fuck was that for again? Not too long ago, when we were playing Dave Beasant in goal   , you forked out a lot of cash for him. He has done good for you, you cannot say he isn't a good player. As I have said, him and OB, as with Lua Lua and Griffin are solid premiership players. Not european stars but at least mid-table.

For us, thats more than enough


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 15, 2005)

O'Brien is by no means in any word in the whole history of language, a Premiership defender.

Solano's sale was a joke by a senile old man.

Lua Lua ran about lots but again, Championship


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2005)

I think this is an agree to disagree issue, don't you?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 15, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I think this is an agree to disagree issue, don't you?



Well possibly

You done Fratton Park up yet? Better not be a plywood job like Craven

If I have to trapse several hundred miles to some northern french colony I'd rather it was to somewhere with a nice stadium


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2005)

I believe Portsmouth is further south than northern France as it happens.

No, work is beginning on our new ground within the next three weeks and the stadium will be ready sometime at the end of...er...dunno, whenever. Until then it's the Milton End for you away fans, dodgy toilets and a proper old school ground.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jun 17, 2005)

Spurs complete the signing of Wayne 'THE DUKE' Routledge

So far we've signed:

Tainio (Is he a big signing?  There's some confusion but it might be that he's expected to be a star)
Huddlestone
Lennon
Routledge
Stalteri (you might have seen him in TEAM AMERICA)


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 21, 2005)

Newcastle in talks with Figo

I don't care if he's old

Old foreigners play well in the Premiership (look at Bolton ffs)

Still, Figo


----------



## holteman (Jun 21, 2005)

villa announce doug ellis's illness will have no effect on there transfer policy in the close season....

"we still aint signign fuck all" said an official club spokesmen*


*= which could have been me


----------



## g force (Jun 21, 2005)

Eto'o looks like he's sign a contract to keep him at Barc until 2010...after the misses said she didn't want to move to London    Clearly a woman of exceptional taste!


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jun 21, 2005)

*...*

Villa's "operations director" Steve Stride is such an arse. With him in temporary charge, we ain't signing nobody. He look like Gareth out of The Office, and is a complete bloody sycophant to "Dying Doug". 

Holteman, did you know Stride was on the commitee which sanctioned Franchise FC's move to Milton Keynes?


----------



## holteman (Jun 21, 2005)

ooo were so lucky to have him.......  


yeah always knew he was another doug in the makeing


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jun 21, 2005)

*...*

Do you think Lee Bowyer fits into Bleary O'Leary's "honest bunch of lads" criteria?

Theres not much honest about him, is there? Is he any better than what we've got already?


----------



## holteman (Jun 21, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> Do you think Lee Bowyer fits into Bleary O'Leary's "honest bunch of lads" criteria?
> 
> Theres not much honest about him, is there? Is he any better than what we've got already?



hate the racist little shit....still think he's a great player or at least has the potential to be if he wasnt a complete prick....
we aint signing him though, o'leary has rubbished it publically just so its unlikley now thank god....
in fact only player looking to come to us in the near future is kevin phillips for 1m....

i fuckign give in i really do


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

Portsmouth sign Columbian midfielder John Viafara for 1.6 million from Once Caldas


----------



## Rune (Jun 22, 2005)

Pompey also looking at Jason Euell and John Aloisi(returning to the fold)


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

Im a bit uncertain about Euell, he's the right winger we need, but has been off the boil for a while.

Im eagerly awaiting the two Bosmans we've got coming in on the 1st.

As for Aloisi. Legend, nothing but.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 22, 2005)

Newcastle look at Mark Viduka according to the Chronicle

However, there's more chance of the ghost of Lumley Castle hitting the Aussies all out for  2 at twenty twenty tommorrow at Chester Le Street Riverside than that going through


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

Or you ever selling a player for a decent price.

500k for Robert 

(and another 500k if we qualify for the CL within three years)


----------



## holteman (Jun 27, 2005)

villa sign stuart taylor from arse....subject to a medical


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 27, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Or you ever selling a player for a decent price.
> 
> 500k for Robert
> 
> (and another 500k if we qualify for the CL within three years)



Its a loan, until a suitably big club comes in for him (aka a French club)

Anyway, my news

Fat Fred has infuriated Souness after blocking the initial move for Emre. The Journal claims that Souness offered Emre £50k a week, but when the agent discovered Scott Parkers wages, he demanded 5k more, which Souness duly offered only for Shepherd to withdraw immediately without informing the boss


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2005)

Harry Redknapp shows his genius yet again...

signing 38 year old dennis wise, a manager who didn't pick himself for all but 3 games last season.

Arf!


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

> Its a loan, until a suitably big club comes in for him (aka a French club)



_"Portsmouth insist Laurent Robert has signed for them on a permanent basis and not, according to reports, on loan."_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/4092122.stm


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

3 years ago, Laurent Robert was playing in a good side, and was the highest scoring midfielder in any fantasy football league.

Now he fucks off to Pompey (who I have a very soft spot for).

How the nearly-mighty have fallen.

Hey, couldn't that be about Newcastle?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Harry Redknapp shows his genius yet again...
> 
> signing 38 year old dennis wise, a manager who didn't pick himself for all but 3 games last season.
> 
> Arf!



I have to admit, I wish I knew some Saints fans. That was funny.

(I don't mean rednblack - he's a cockneyrebel type who comes into the football forum when he thinks it'd be popular to do so).


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

> (I don't mean rednblack - he's a cockneyrebel type who *comes into the football forum when he thinks it'd be popular to do so*).



 [leaves forum]


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> [leaves forum]


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 28, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> _"Portsmouth insist Laurent Robert has signed for them on a permanent basis and not, according to reports, on loan."_
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/4092122.stm




Newcastle United fine Laurent Robert 2 WEEKS WAGES after this mornings outburst at Graeme Souness


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes of course Rocket, the deal is thus...

1 year loan, at the expiry of which (should Portsmouth be in the premier division), Robert will sign for a further two years. It's part of the 'gentlemans agreement' and is fantastic for us, but a bit  at your end transfer wise.

So Sourpuss can fine all he likes this year, it'll just make Robert more determined to prove him wrong.

Fat Freddy says he will not come back, Souness is too busy trying to buy the next Corrado Grabbi and Robert is more than happy to be working under Perrin.

Ok?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 28, 2005)

Laurent Robert 2002



> I can't wait to go to Newcastle, such a famous club and work with such a great manager as Bobby Robson, I know of him as Barca coach.
> 
> The management team at PSG have not handled me properly and that is why you might say I have recieved criticism for my performances. However I argue that it is not me, but the management team who are pushing me down.
> 
> I can't wait to leave and start afresh and prove them all wrong



Everyone in France knows he's a deadbeat, just about every football expert here will tell you the same. The only thing he has to prove is what a wasted spoilt brat he really is


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, but you have to admit, Newcastles managment team aren't the creme de la creme of football. Carver is now gone, although you have Roeder as academy manager which IMO is a great decision because it's what he is best at.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 28, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Ok, but you have to admit, Newcastles managment team aren't the creme de la creme of football. Carver is now gone, although you have Roeder as academy manager which IMO is a great decision because it's what he is best at.



I agree. I was calling out for Roeder a few years ago.

I'm not all bothered about Carver, 6 years ago he was managing the Denton Arms Pub Team. He is not rated.

Alan Murray...who? Dean Saunders....tries to tell Alan Shearer how to be a striker    and Terry McDermott who smiles inanely

Its an all boys network

I hope you dont think I have a thing against Pompey, anything but, I've just grown to despise Robert


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2005)

You're just a bitter northerner, it's all that broon ale son


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 28, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> You're just a bitter northerner, it's all that broon ale son



God thats hideous stuff (brewed in Gateshead by the Metrocentre these days too)


----------



## g force (Jun 29, 2005)

Barca seem to be handing out nice long cotnract sto all the key players - Xavi, Deco and Abella have all signed and Eto'o and Messi are both signing next week to keep them at the club until 2010   

Now we need to sign a new defender and we're pretty sorted.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jun 29, 2005)

*...*

Villa have signed Kevin Phillips. Woop-de-doo....


----------



## holteman (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> Villa have signed Kevin Phillips. Woop-de-doo....





ahhh fucking hell......thats it...so pleased i spent my season ticket funds on a holiday....i fucking give in....


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## holteman (Jun 29, 2005)

fuck he's 32 in 27 days....nice to see were sticking with youth!


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jun 29, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> fuck he's 32 in 27 days....nice to see were sticking with youth!



Whos next I wonder? 33 year old Alan Stubbs?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> Whos next I wonder? 33 year old Alan Stubbs?



Actually, I really can't understand why he hasn't signed another contract.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 29, 2005)

Isn't it obvious flims? The bright lights of Birmingham are dragging him away from that dull champions league football! Why play against the best teams in Europe when you can be victorious in 10th place!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 29, 2005)

Bellamy says he's not going to Everton because they're showing no ambition

Celtic can't afford him and Bayern Munich decided against a move

Don't understand why Belllamy turned Everton down...he has to face facts, Everton are the biggest club he's going to get


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd like Bellamy if he'd accept £30,000pw max.

Since that ain't gonna happen, I'm not interested. If we get into the CL year on year we can think about changing our wage structure, but not on the basis of a one year windfall.

Stubbs originally said he'd hang up his boots. Now he doesn't think he'll get much first team action with us (Distin/ Yobo/ Weir I guess) but I'd have thought that the same thing that brought him to us (he really is a massive fan) would keep him for the CL season.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 29, 2005)

Is Stubbs a CL player?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

He's a player we're going to need if we're going to compete in all the competitions we're entered in.

He got us there, so he's a hell of a lot more of a CL player than Shearer, Dyer or Kluivert are this year.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jun 29, 2005)

Speaking of Kluivert

Bellamy

You sign him, pay £30,000 of his wage and we pay the added £10,000 to make the 40k

Barca did this with Kluivert just to get him of the bill and shot of him. We paid £60k a week *fools!* and Barca forked out £40k a week to make his 100k a week


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd do that. 30K is a bit much itself. Depends how much of a cut Big Dunc took.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jul 1, 2005)

Spurs in for Vieri - who has been booted out at Inter...

apparently he thinks he can get first team football with us... Kanoute or Vieri?  looks like it's bolton for you Christian....

edit:  now I look at this there might be something in it...

first this comes out
http://skysports.planetfootball.com...e=Spurs+set+up+Vieri+raid&channel=premiership

then he gets released as they predicted


----------



## Balbi (Jul 5, 2005)

west ham sign collins and gabbiadon from cardiff, konchesky from charlton

argyle sign TARIBO WEST! !??!?


----------



## sipotential (Jul 5, 2005)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> Spurs in for Vieri - who has been booted out at Vieri?
> vieri  has gone to ac milan  2day


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jul 7, 2005)

*...*

Craig Bellamy   has opted for *Blackburn Rovers  *  over two clubs offering european football and 40,000+ fans watching. They have offered him £ 50,000 a week - higher than Everton or Villa, who could offer the little gobshite regular crowds of 40,000 (well maybe not our Villa   ) to play in front of 23,000. Well done Craig - well done.   

I'm quite glad he's not joining us. He's a disruptive little shitbag - he's obviously gone for the £££ instead of the ambition. Screw him. I'd be more pissed off if I were an Everton fan right now - possible CL football being turned down in favour of....££££.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jul 7, 2005)

*...*

mmskyscraper will be pleased - Luis Figo has agreed to join Liverpool, apparently. No transfer fee has been discussed yet.

Think its a couple of years too late though...


----------



## flimsier (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm pleased that Figo is going there. Fuck knows how much they're paying him. 

He's going to be worse than Kluivert.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

Figo for free... and cost a hell of a lot less than you've spent on Ferguson over the years

Beattie for 6m?
Some unknown Dane for 5m?
Parker, Forssell, Arteta & Bellamy all fucked you off?

I actually can't smile wide enough me.


----------



## handy1 (Jul 7, 2005)

For some reason i have the theme tune from Dads Army rattling round me head


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

Funny, cos I've got Dynasty in mine.


----------



## Stavrogin (Jul 9, 2005)

poor everton... now they've lost Sissoko  to Liverpool...

http://skysports.planetfootball.com...beat+Toffees+to+Sissoko&channel=football_home
That's got to hurt... this guy is highly rated... 

Ambrose has gone to Charlton... Newcastle's squad is perilously thin... Does Souness have the animal magnetism to attract more talent before the start of the season?  Ameobi and Shearer and Chopra up front?  Robbie Keane to Newcastle in exchange for Jenas?  Possible...

Thimothee 'The Entertainer' Atouba has issued a come and get me plea to Hamburg... word is that the German midgets can not afford the fee... A whip round by SPurs fans has so far failed to dent the £2M Tottenham are asking... an exchange deal might be on the cards however as The Legends of White Hart Lane are again linked to Jol favourite Khalid Boularouz...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 9, 2005)

Stavrogin said:
			
		

> poor everton... now they've lost Sissoko  to Liverpool...
> 
> http://skysports.planetfootball.com...beat+Toffees+to+Sissoko&channel=football_home
> That's got to hurt... this guy is highly rated...


Nice, Rafa has bought him twice so he must rate him, he's a holding midfielder by the sounds of it, Alonso, Gerrard, Hamann and him in the middle...

We need to get a center back though.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 9, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> Craig Bellamy   has opted for *Blackburn Rovers  *  over two clubs offering european football and 40,000+ fans watching. They have offered him £ 50,000 a week - higher than Everton or Villa, who could offer the little gobshite regular crowds of 40,000 (well maybe not our Villa   ) to play in front of 23,000. Well done Craig - well done.
> 
> I'm quite glad he's not joining us. He's a disruptive little shitbag - he's obviously gone for the £££ instead of the ambition. Screw him. I'd be more pissed off if I were an Everton fan right now - possible CL football being turned down in favour of....££££.




40,000 at Villa.....when was this like?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2005)

Now that Ambrose has gone to Charlton, to sink without trace like Rommedahl did, are you worried about NUFC Rocket?

Portsmouth linked with Paolo Wanchope  Im grinning for the fuck of it.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 9, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Now that Ambrose has gone to Charlton, to sink without trace like Rommedahl did, are you worried about NUFC Rocket?
> 
> Portsmouth linked with Paolo Wanchope  Im grinning for the fuck of it.



Not at all mate.

Graham has assured me that next season he plans to have 11 players. Then he can't upset any of them. They all get a game and the subs bench will consist of Souness, Terry McDermott, Dean Saunders and the rest lucky season ticket lottery winners.

The £30m transfer budget (of which we've used £6m) is currently being held in a swiss bank account and won't be used until Souness is long gone. It will be immediately released in October....when the window is shut and we can't buy anyone

In a week, we kick off in the Intertotem Pole and the return ficture is penned in for 7pm on a Saturday night.....Marvellous

Worried me? Nah


----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2005)

That's the spirit


----------



## Balbi (Jul 12, 2005)

Portsmouth announce:

Gregory Vignal (LB)

Collins Mbesuma (Striker, scored 35 goals last season for Kaizer Chiefs, 21 years old)

Paulo Wanchope (Striker, 28 years old, prem experience 1/3 goals to game ratio in prem)


----------



## Rune (Jul 12, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Portsmouth announce:
> 
> Gregory Vignal (LB)
> 
> ...



Quite a flurry they've got there. Let's hope they can do the business


----------



## Balbi (Jul 12, 2005)

Mbesuma is the one with all the flurry about him, nicknamed 'Hurricane'.

Vignal is competition for matty and an option should we need matty in midfield.

Wanchope has prem experience, will sign tomorrow from all reports.

Im dead excited about this Mbesuma bloke though, from what I can find online he's Africas brightest prospect.


----------



## Rune (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, yaeh! That's what they said about the Yak and Lua Lua. So here's hoping


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 15, 2005)

Newcastle have been linked with a move for Nic Anelka

Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. Anelka. A hard working lad who keeps his head down and gets on with. Totally isn't in it for the money, enjoys the game, loves the fans and never a spot of bother

*cough*

In the same vein Freddie, I hear Bin Laden is after a Public Relations job...we need a new PR office.............go on.......it wouldn't friggin surprise us


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 19, 2005)

i'd opt for Osama over Anelka any day.I fear Souey might strangle Anelka before the January transfer window


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2005)

wow 1000 posts on this thread! is this now the most popular thread of all time???


dave


----------



## nosos (Jul 19, 2005)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> wow 1000 posts on this thread! is this now the most popular thread of all time???
> 
> 
> dave


<cough>random mundane facts</cough>


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Mbesuma is the one with all the flurry about him, nicknamed 'Hurricane'.
> 
> 
> 
> Im dead excited about this Mbesuma bloke though, from what I can find online he's Africas brightest prospect.



Apperently sees Pompey as a stepping stone to Manure, also problems getting a work permit.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2005)

Failed the WP because Zambia are 70.57 in the world rankings, and need to be withing the top 70. How fucking slicey can you get?

New rankings out tomorrow, Zambia meant to be top 70.

Mbesuma was saying it was his dream to play for Man Utd before the Bolton interest, after all how many Zambians have heard of P.F.C compared to Man U or Real Madrid?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Sheff Utd just signed Neil Shipperly today. Think he will be an excellent signing for the role he is to play. He's gonna be playing the "Chief" (Wayne Allison) role to come off the bench to give us a bit of muscle up front and thats just what we missed last season


----------



## Rune (Jul 20, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> New rankings out tomorrow, Zambia meant to be top 70.



They're now 60 somethingth, so should be OK


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2005)

Portsmouth to sign a Norweigian striker Karedas, about 6ft 4, decent assit and strike rate.

Oh and Sander Westeveld. I am chuffed.


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2005)

"safe hands" Sander has been great in La Liga...no really, one of the best keepers.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2005)

will he concede 16 in 5 games? No? Then he's better than one of our current keepers.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 22, 2005)

Newcastle have a bid thankfully rejected for Luis Boa Morte

Chris Coleman stated 'I am a tosser'


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris Coleman also states 'I do need 11 players you know'

Cole, VDS, Clark and Boa Morte...they've got no players left.

They'd have the dazzling strike partnership of McBride and Collins John

(then again, CJ looks to be a gem)


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't want Boa Morte, let him sod off to Middlesbrough, playground of the damned.

We've signed a keeper. Krul, the next Van Der Saar...apparantly

We're being linked with Hyppia now


----------



## Rune (Jul 22, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> will he concede 16 in 5 games? No? Then he's better than one of our current keepers.


Old chalkie? I'm sure I read somewhere that Pompey are trying to off load him. Maybe he could go to Saints?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 25, 2005)

Karadas scored on his debut against monaco 

Karadas, whoah, karadas whoah
he came from portugal
he didn't cost fuck all


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Is Baros off to Schalke?

It's in the German papers...


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 28, 2005)

Newcastle in talks with Craig Moore

Who Rangers sacked for being drunk, annoying and irritable

Freddie....Graeme



FFS! GET A GRIP!


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2005)

Mbesuma has been granted his work permit for Pompey.


----------



## holteman (Jul 29, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Mbesuma has been granted his work permit for Pompey.




ahh but thats only so he can shag your mom


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2005)

west ham ahve just resigned shaka hislop  


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 29, 2005)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> west ham ahve just resigned shaka hislop
> 
> 
> dave



  from pompey and all dave, shakas a legend in our books.


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Is Baros off to Schalke?
> 
> It's in the German papers...


But the beeb are saying today that Schalke can't afford the 7m price tag.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 29, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> But the beeb are saying today that Schalke can't afford the 7m price tag.



J77 - I know that not only Villa are still after Baros and they'll come back with a figure nearing the quoted 7m quid valuation that Liverpool want. Especially with Vassel going to Man City. Also West Ham and Valencia are interested as well


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> ahh but thats only so he can shag your mom


----------



## J77 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pure speculation...*

Micky Owen - 12M to ManUre?

Little man should've gone back to the 'Pool instead of boarding a sinking ship...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2005)

RVN, Rooney, Smith, Saha and Owen....

Ta ta Saha....

(how english do they want their strike force?)


----------



## J77 (Aug 1, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> RVN, Rooney, Smith, Saha and Owen....
> 
> Ta ta Saha....
> 
> (how english do they want their strike force?)


Isn't Smith taking up Keane's position tho'


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Isn't Smith taking up Keane's position tho'



 I thought that was a pisstake


----------



## J77 (Aug 1, 2005)

E.J. said:
			
		

> J77 - I know that not only Villa are still after Baros and they'll come back with a figure nearing the quoted 7m quid valuation that Liverpool want. Especially with Vassel going to Man City. Also West Ham and Valencia are interested as well


My German mate is insistent that Schalke have found the 7M, we wait and see...


----------



## holteman (Aug 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> My German mate is insistent that Schalke have found the 7M, we wait and see...



they have and he's going apprently....villa miss out.....again


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 1, 2005)

Newcastle have entered negotiations with Middlesbrough in a deal that would see Nicky Butt move to the Smogside and Mark Viduka head even more North.

Mark Viduka, the white Kluivert, just not even as good

I hate football, I really fucking do

Mark Bastard Viduka

Bollocks


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 1, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> they have and he's going apprently....villa miss out.....again



So what now?

O'Leary and the board of incompetants promised "substantial" transfer funds.

O'Leary sold Vassell without lining up a replacement.

Sounds like they never made any effort to get either Bellamy or Baros, both of which would have improved our team. With less than two weeks until the start of the season - and no plan b.

The squad is smaller than last years. 

We have two senior strikers - and a youngster.

I'm now that pessimistic about the upcoming season I am convinced a relegation battle awaits....

O'Leary has to go. He has no care for the club and only contempt for the supporters. Worst of all, he has lied to us - in a cynical effort to raise season ticket sales.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 1, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Newcastle have entered negotiations with Middlesbrough in a deal that would see Nicky Butt move to the Smogside and Mark Viduka head even more North.
> 
> Mark Viduka, the white Kluivert, just not even as good
> 
> ...



At least your getting a striker! Ours could'nt hit a barn door. You've got Shearer though, he'll bail you out....


----------



## holteman (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> So what now?
> 
> O'Leary and the board of incompetants promised "substantial" transfer funds.
> 
> ...



o'leary does seem to be a nice little lap dog for the board....but id rather him stay and the board fuck off, oh why cant ellis just .......
were in the shit, we need a striker and at this short notice i worry its gonna be a panic short term buy that will do fuck all....it seems pretty clear we were always gonna start with angel/phillips up front so goes to show we were never gonna snap baros up.
with the situation with laurson and delany i really wanted another defender too....were fucked....
but then again we always seem to have our best seasons when i say this....who knows....its not looking good


----------



## holteman (Aug 1, 2005)

apparently the schalke deal is dead in the water and baros may now even stay at anfield.....if we got in there with a 7m bid now odds are we'd snap him up...will we?.....will we fuck


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 2, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> o'leary does seem to be a nice little lap dog for the board....but id rather him stay and the board fuck off, oh why cant ellis just .......
> were in the shit, we need a striker and at this short notice i worry its gonna be a panic short term buy that will do fuck all....it seems pretty clear we were always gonna start with angel/phillips up front so goes to show we were never gonna snap baros up.
> with the situation with laurson and delany i really wanted another defender too....were fucked....
> but then again we always seem to have our best seasons when i say this....who knows....its not looking good



Not looking good at all   

Thinking I may take more interest in Valencia than Villa this season. Much cheaper to watch also.

I think I've had as much as I can stomach from O'Leary. The most annoying thing about him is how he publicly slates and blames the players when things go wrong. He just seems to whinge to much. More often has bad things to say about his squad than good. That's not good at all.


----------



## E.J. (Aug 2, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> apparently the schalke deal is dead in the water and baros may now even stay at anfield.....if we got in there with a 7m bid now odds are we'd snap him up...will we?.....will we fuck



And that's precisely the point holteman. As you and Richard White have already mentioned the fact good ol' deadly Ellis will not stump up the cash to get Baros (is baffling to say the least). Who i think will add much needed quality to Villa's squad (provided he gets the right service) in attack.

*But* if Ellis and the Villa board do have a change of heart and decide to match Liverpool's 7 million pound price tag, they've got a good chance of buying him.


----------



## holteman (Aug 2, 2005)

looks like he might go everton....though there moaning about the 7m price tag we seem the only club in the hunt able to cough up the cash....IN THEORY.....think our shoping is over till jan now.....may god help us


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> looks like he might go everton....


Owen?!?!?

You're having a laugh, aren't ya?


----------



## holteman (Aug 2, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Owen?!?!?
> 
> You're having a laugh, aren't ya?



baros.....


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> baros.....


     

Too many stories knocking around...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2005)

Newcastle shed ANOTHER midfielder as Butt looks like being loaned to Brum.



In: Amdy Faye

Out: Nicky Butt


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 3, 2005)

Faye had a much better season than Butt last season.

Butt is a very ordinary player outside of the Old Trafford midfield


----------



## Mickey2star (Aug 3, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Don'tcha love the 'Have your say' part of the BBC.co.uk transfer gossip page.
> 
> Todays gem:
> 
> ...




Besides Wenger could never say "Heskey  cos 'e's French.


----------



## Rune (Aug 4, 2005)

Pericard and Toddie have been offered contracts again. Due to be loaned out before they play for Pompey. Let's hope they don't pick up another injury.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 5, 2005)

Arsenal and Man Utd lining up bids for Jermaine Jenas, said to be around £10m

Newcastle have denied that they will refund £8m of the transfer money to avoid being reported to Trading Standards


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2005)

Surely that 10 million will be used to buy a sttttr...a stttt....aaaa.....stttrrikrrr.....another midfielder


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Smith -> Keane*




			
				TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I thought that was a pisstake


Apparently not...






			
				bbc about Saha's injury said:
			
		

> Once Saha has recovered from his injury Ferguson can continue his experiment of turning Smith into a ball-winning midfielder who can eventually replace Roy Keane.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 8, 2005)

Newcastle have rejected an undisclosed bid from Tottenham for Jermaine Jenas

Daniel Levy made a personal phone offer to Chairman Shepherd who rejected the bid


----------



## Rune (Aug 9, 2005)

de Zeeuw's off to Wigan


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 18, 2005)

Clinton Morrison to Norwich - hope this doesn't mean Dean Ashton is leaving   or


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 18, 2005)

Another addition to Nigel's ex-palace strikers rest home!  Three now?  Svensson, McKenzie and Clinton - the latter two pure youth system products n'all.  

Palace in Richard Langley - fine by me - and apparently JD Job.  Job seems a bit unlikely to me.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 19, 2005)

Newcastle make a bid for Luque.....then again, apparantly so do Barca


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 22, 2005)

> *Villa's £6m Baros bid accepted Aug 22 2005*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now all that needs to happen is for Dying Doug to not screw up the deal....


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 22, 2005)

Its a pity that the centre back they want is Denmark's *Daniel Agger * - I would have liked him at Villa, and we should have moved for him earlier. £ 5 million is the apparent fee....


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> Now all that needs to happen is for Dying Doug to not screw up the deal....



(Life) Support your local chairman


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 22, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> Its a pity that the centre back they want is Denmark's *Daniel Agger * - I would have liked him at Villa, and we should have moved for him earlier. £ 5 million is the apparent fee....



Really? I'd heard they were interested in Portuguese international Fernando Meira from Stuttgart and German teenager Lukas Sinkiewicz from Cologne. Anyway, we haven't got £5m for Agger if we're buying Baros.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 22, 2005)

I reckon that over-values Baros by about £4M. Liverpool fans must be pissing themselves. 

Mind you, they got done on Owen and Crouch, so


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 22, 2005)

Baros is over rated and over priced (Gerard Houllier offering £ 8.5 million, wtf   ), and Liverplop have been dragging their feet, but fuck me, we need another striker. The squad is so utterly lacking in pace, and a big transfer may shake things up a bit.


----------



## holteman (Aug 22, 2005)

if we complete the deal and solano stays...im gonna be one fucking happy bunny.....just need another defender now...REALLY need another defender!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2005)

SSN reports Pompey sign Brian Priske and sell Unsworth to the blades.

Also that DOL will let Solano go if he wants to.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I reckon that over-values Baros by about £4M. Liverpool fans must be pissing themselves.
> 
> Mind you, they got done on Owen and Crouch, so



Crouch might suprise a few.

Houllier's valuation of Baros was class - let's hope he comes up with a £14m bid for Cisse.....

Come on Ged - you know you want to!


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 23, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Houllier's valuation of Baros was class -



he's such a muppet! 6 mill is about right i think and makes me hopeful that maybe the market has not been completely distorted by chel$ki. the fucking bastards.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> he's such a muppet! 6 mill is about right i think and makes me hopeful that maybe the market has not been completely distorted by chel$ki. the fucking bastards.



Got this the other day via email - 

Houllier phoned Rafa wanting to sign Milian Baros, but only on Loan,

and Rafa said that he wasn't interested and that he needed the money.

Rafa then said that he could have Cisse if he wanted, but Houllier didn't want to pay the money especially after such a bad injury. So Houllier then said could he enquire about anyone else, and Rafa said plainly 'Yeah you can have anyone YOU signed!'


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Crouch might suprise a few.
> 
> Houllier's valuation of Baros was class - let's hope he comes up with a £14m bid for Cisse.....
> 
> Come on Ged - you know you want to!



Last season you lot were saying Cisse and Morientes were the best strikers anywhere. What happened?

Latest is that Owen is not going to Everton - but the deal isn't dead. 

We wouldn't be pushing the price up with stupid bids, would we?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Last season you lot were saying Cisse and Morientes were the best strikers anywhere. What happened?
> 
> Latest is that Owen is not going to Everton - but the deal isn't dead.
> 
> We wouldn't be pushing the price up with stupid bids, would we?



Morientes is a class act - there is not many that would deny that.  But he didn't really threaten the goal apart from one header on Saturday.

Cisse - is a Houllier player - might come good (probably won't).   

Less said about his recent form.   

Moyes on Owen "Unfortunately he does not see Everton as a team he would choose at this present time."


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

Errm: Morientes: how many goals? 3?

So you sign.... Crouch! 

INSTEAD of Owen!!


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 23, 2005)

Rodney Crouchanaldo is'nt worth £ 7 million. Unless you Liverpool fans really want to see long-ball tactics at Anfield this season.

Graham Taylor brought him to Villa. That speaks volumes.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> Graham Taylor brought him to Villa. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

Morientes to Liverpool £5.5M

Beattie to Everton £6M  

   

Morientes - class 

Beattie - ass


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, they've been as successful as each other - despite Beattie being injured for far more of the time.

Now what about the extra you paid for Crouch?


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, and on a RedShite message board a poster is slating Houllier for selling Owen in the first place.

He goes on about he <knows> Benitez is moving heaven and earth to get him back and he <heard> that, wait for it:

'Houllier phoned Benitez wanting to sign Milian Baros, but only on Loan,

and B said that he wasn't interested and that he needed the money.

B said that he could have Cisse if he wanted, but Houllier didn't want to pay the money after such a bad injury. So Houllier then said could he have anyone else, and B said plainly 'Yeah you can have anyone YOU signed!'




Should I tell him who sold Owen?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Oh, and on a RedShite message board a poster is slating Houllier for selling Owen in the first place.
> 
> He goes on about he <knows> Benitez is moving heaven and earth to get him back and he <heard> that, wait for it:
> 
> ...



lol.

No - don't tell him.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

He's been told, sadly.


----------



## g force (Aug 23, 2005)

Luque's still available....and best of all, he's spanish


----------



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2005)

More classics from Moyes...

"We offered £10m for Dirk Kuyt and that was rejected on 1 August by Feyenoord. 

"I am trying to reassure fans I am in for most of the big names. 

"We do have money to spend if the right players are available - *but getting them in is the problem." * pmsl


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2005)

suinderland look like they are going to miss out on the class that is chrtian basillas, im sure west ham fans remember him and also know that the cl is silent.


dave


----------



## flimsier (Aug 23, 2005)

Well they aren't available, are they? That's obvious.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tiago has gone to Lyon, from Chelsea.


----------



## passenger (Aug 24, 2005)

its hardly gossip but are kid is comming home   yeah Clinton Morrison 

back to where he belongs, the fizy pop leauge not really the Palace


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 24, 2005)

Apparently David Bentley may join Palace by Saturday too.  Although some sources say he won't sign for anyone until deadline day...


----------



## cockneyrebel (Aug 24, 2005)

> its hardly gossip but are kid is comming home   yeah Clinton Morrison



Yeah that was fantastic news. The BBS thread on it is over 100 pages long....AJ, Morrison, Freedman and Macken must be by far the best forward line in the Championship....

Welcome back Clint.....


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Still praying for a creative midfielder at Selhurst though...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 25, 2005)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Clinton Morrison to Norwich - hope this doesn't mean Dean Ashton is leaving   or



Mmmm, maybe not then - Ashton has just signed an extension till 2009 though.


----------



## holteman (Aug 25, 2005)

villa looking to bring robert huth in from chelski


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 25, 2005)

luque to newcastle is back again.


----------



## g force (Aug 26, 2005)

Huth isn't that good - he was shown up in the recent Confederations cup as right plodder.

Seems Everton are going to sign Andy Van Der Meyde - no fee agreed with Inter, but he's having a medical. Thing is, he's actually quite good - Ajax wunderkid, better IMO than Zenden, but injury-prone and not realyl been given a chance by Inter.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 26, 2005)

g force said:
			
		

> Seems Everton are going to sign Andy Van Der Meyde - no fee agreed with Inter, but he's having a medical. Thing is, he's actually quite good - Ajax wunderkid, better IMO than Zenden, but injury-prone and not realyl been given a chance by Inter.



And he's rushing through the Ferrari transfer because of Pistone being out for the season. 

Good signings.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2005)

how are players agreeing persnal terms and having medicals without transfer fees being agrred?

thought that was illegal??


dave


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 26, 2005)

They need permission from clubs - sometimes they'll give that before the fee is sorted.


----------



## g force (Aug 26, 2005)

A fee may have already been agreed, but wouldn't be made public until the medical was passed, or was dependent on his injuries, which he's had plenty of in the last 2 seasons.


----------



## E.J. (Aug 26, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> And he's rushing through the Ferrari transfer because of Pistone being out for the season.
> 
> Good signings.



Van der Meyde - very interesting sigining for Everton. As gforce said priviously he didn't get any sort of chance with Inter. Me thinks that his style of wingplay didn't quite fit into Roberto Mancini's plans. If he joins the toffeemen he'll be a very useful addition to their midfield. Thus that's one good signing Moyes has got over Benitez


----------



## E.J. (Aug 26, 2005)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> luque to newcastle is back again.



Well mrkikiet, RR and the other toon fans a bit of good news. Albert Luque has left Deportivo La Coruna to join the Newcastle for £9.5 million


----------



## DialT0ne (Aug 28, 2005)

i dont enjoy gossip. just rumors that waste peoples time


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 28, 2005)

DialT0ne said:
			
		

> i dont enjoy gossip. just rumors that waste peoples time



When you support a side that doesn't actually ever sign anyone, gossip is all you have...

Apparantly Colin is bringing in two players before the transfer window. Possibly Armstrong lb from sheff utd and another one.*

*although it is more likely that the two players will 

a) never materialise
b) be cocky little bastards from a premiership c team's reserves who think they are far too good for us and don't give a shit.


----------



## holteman (Aug 29, 2005)

aston villa are expected to sign an international defender in the next 24 hours and its expected to be dutch international Wilfred Bouma.
he is expected to fly to birmingham for a medical this evening...

birmingham evening mail


----------



## Balbi (Aug 29, 2005)

Portsmouth sign Serbia & Montenegro and Shakhtar Donetsk attacking midfielder Vukic.

 Just what we need.


----------



## Rune (Aug 29, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Portsmouth sign Serbia & Montenegro and Shakhtar Donetsk attacking midfielder Vukic.
> 
> Just what we need.



Not the best of starts if we're to win the Premiership and get into Europe. Lets hope he can do the biz.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 30, 2005)

Owen was this evening in Newcastle. It's all about the wages apparently. 

That's some turn-around!


----------



## peppery (Aug 30, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Owen was this evening in Newcastle. It's all about the wages apparently.
> 
> That's some turn-around!



You got to laugh though, he left to win trophies and he ended up warming the bench.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 30, 2005)

Aston Villa have *beaten Liverpool * to the signature of Dutch international central defender Wilfred Bouma from PSV Eindhoven for £ 4 million.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 30, 2005)

And they're selling Solano back to Newcastle.


----------



## holteman (Aug 30, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> And they're selling Solano back to Newcastle.



source?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

SkySports, BBCNEws, TalkSport and every bugger else confirm Newcastle make bid for Solano

O'Leary after James Milner on a one year loan deal as part as of the bid, Newcastle likely to refuse and go for Ellis heart....offer more money


----------



## holteman (Aug 31, 2005)

Bollocks Fucking Bollocks...we Only Had To Hang On For One More Fucking Day


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> Bollocks Fucking Bollocks...we Only Had To Hang On For One More Fucking Day



We really need those Nobby crosses and he knows he's a legend. Most fans would point to Robson getting rid of him and not replacing him as his biggest mistake at the club.

It might not go through Holt, Shepherd and Ellis may be best mates but its money!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh my paws and whiskers, Portsmouth are now rumoured to be signing....



























wait for it!

















































Sylvain Wiltord


----------



## passenger (Aug 31, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> source?




radio 5 this morning 1.5 million


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 31, 2005)

Talk about speculation overdrive!   



> Toon quiet on Solano link
> 
> Newcastle have declined to comment on reports suggesting they want to re-sign Peruvian playmaker Nolberto Solano from Aston Villa.
> 
> ...



If "_The World's Greatest Club, Greater Than European Champions Liverpool, Honest!!!_"    want to bid £ 3.5 million (Talksport this morning) for a player in the last year of his contract, then let the desperation commence, because we might be able to flog him for much more. But it appears as if for the first time we are not allowing another club to dictate our transfer policy. I'd be happy with Milner - only 19 and a good prospect for the future, so they can have Nobhead "_Villa will be my last club in Europe_" Solano for £ 1.5 million plus Milner on a permanent deal.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> If "_The World's Greatest Club, Greater Than European Champions Liverpool, Honest!!!_"    .



Hmmm, very bitter, Don't see anyone claiming that.

The crowd at the Owen Press Conf were chanting for Solano and he'd be ideal. You know that £1.5m was a steal when you first got him because of the senile old man. He was worth £4m at least at the time. He wants to leave, let him go. We've done Spurs for Jenas and if you feel that you'd be doing us for Solano, then by all means let him go


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 31, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Hmmm, very bitter, Don't see anyone claiming that.
> 
> The crowd at the Owen Press Conf were chanting for Solano and he'd be ideal. You know that £1.5m was a steal when you first got him because of the senile old man. He was worth £4m at least at the time. He wants to leave, let him go. We've done Spurs for Jenas and if you feel that you'd be doing us for Solano, then by all means let him go



Did you see that Geordie on Sky Sports News last night? Ah, that made me chuckle.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> Did you see that Geordie on Sky Sports News last night? Ah, that made me chuckle.



You know damn well that they look for the village idiot on those things. Like those mug shot opinion polls in papers

No doubt if they picked up a Villa fan standing outside the ground at a stupid hour and interviewed him he'd be equally dense 'Death to Doug etc'


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 31, 2005)

Fickle Geordies though - I thought you lot hated Souness and Shepherd, and there was 20,000 singing their praises. All for what - one player? Your defence is screwed this season.



> Spurs get JJ but Nobby deal falters
> Aug 31 2005
> 
> By Alan Oliver, Newcastle Evening Chronicle
> ...




Nice try getting Solano by the way. Who's gonna provide Mary Poppins and Wonder Boy the chances now? Amdy Faye?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

Probably Luque and Dyer when he gets match fit

Can't believe your naive enough to take 20,000 kids during the summer holidays as representative of the fans then you deserve to be laughed at

Its a bit like me saying Villa struggle to full their ground week after week, and had 10,000 empty seats last game out.....oh wait....they do and they did


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 31, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Probably Luque and Dyer when he gets match fit
> 
> Can't believe your naive enough to take 20,000 kids during the summer holidays as representative of the fans then you deserve to be laughed at
> 
> Its a bit like me saying Villa struggle to full their ground week after week, and had 10,000 empty seats last game out.....oh wait....they do and they did



A Newcastle fan having a go about attendances? How many of "The World's Greatest Fans" turned up to support the team in the 1980's? 

Well all I'll add to that is that it was a pretty big "Log on The Tyne" that you lot all crawled out of when Keegan took over....


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 31, 2005)

R.I.C.O. said:
			
		

> A Newcastle fan having a go about attendances? How many of "The World's Greatest Fans" turned up to support the team in the 1980's?
> 
> Well all I'll add to that is that it was a pretty big "Log on The Tyne" that you lot all crawled out of when Keegan took over....



The Tyne doesn't have logs, just small branches and a few bridges


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

Van Der Meyde signed on the line a couple of hours ago.

They're waiting on Milner to sign to complete the Solano deal.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

As well as Jenas, Spurs have also signed a (decent) left back from PSV.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh and Arsenal have signed Mart Poom (for the Champ league when Lehmenn is suspended - though Poom was S'land's 3rd choice) while Justin Hoyte went the other way on loan to Sunderland, while Bentley's gone on loan to Blackburn.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh, and I think I read that Erik Edman's left for Rennes.

Franny Jeffers is going to join Rangers. Eirik Bakke is discussing terms with Villa.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Aug 31, 2005)

Why does Moyes keep buying crocks?  Is the man that thick?


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

Because he's £3.5 million under his market value and it's deadline day. We can't sign him in 3 weeks.

Oh, and he's had a medical.

He'll be able to play premiership football, which is more than can be said for Peter Crouch.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Aug 31, 2005)

Ah, the famous Everton medical.  The one that missed Beattie's injury, and Kroldrup's injury, and found one that never existed on Forssell.

What a fucked up piece of shit club.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

.... and you try to bestow the label 'bitter' on us!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Aug 31, 2005)

You are bitter.  I'm just entertained.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 31, 2005)

Well looks as if "Wor Nobhead" and his dodgy agent have engineered the move he so publicly stated during the Baros transfer saga - not to European Champions Liverpool, but Newcastle, Michael Owen's 5th choice team. They are giving us James Milner in return for a season with the option to buy if he turns out well, and £ 1.5 million. 

Not a bad deal in my eyes - we get a young, 19 year old, keen attacking midfielder and winger who O' Leary brought through at Leeds, who can actually beat a man and more importantly, perform away from home.

They get a 31 year old sulking twat - sent off in his last game through petulance - half arsed displays away from home - and who has been courting a bit of personal controversy recently in Birmingham by local accounts. Good fucking riddance. I hope he enjoy's Graeme Souness' "man-management skills".....


----------



## Balbi (Aug 31, 2005)

Portsmouth crack onto signing up players

Franck Songo'o - Barca youth team winger, france u-19 no.7

Dario Silva - Secilla striker, 32, experience we need up front

Salif Diao - on loan, bit of a puzzler to be honest but he'll do a job for us


----------



## holteman (Sep 1, 2005)

good riddance...he can go bac to a club he left 18 months ago for underachieving and are below us in the league...just because they signed one striker....

if he aint happy with us he can fuck right off...he could have been a holte end legend if he kept it up for two more seasons but instead will be another decent player that never was....milner..great player loads of potential...hope this year goes well..and we better have first dibs on him come the close season...vlla now have the youngest ever premiership goalscorer


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 1, 2005)

Solano

'I want to join a bigger club'

O'Leary

'He wants to join a bigger club'

Milner (Shepherd)

'He won't be sold, he's got 3 years left to run, its good experience for him and he said he wanted to work with David, its a loan and theres no chance of a permanent deal'


----------



## flimsier (Sep 2, 2005)

Anderson Silva signs for Everton: the 23-year-old has joined Malaga on loan until December 31 as The Toffees have been unable to secure the player a work permit as yet.

Silva left Racing Santander earlier in the summer when his deal expired and was courted by a host of Spanish sides including Deportivo La Coruna, Celta Vigo and Osasuna.

It transpired that none were able to agree terms with the South American and he ended up training with Everton.

David Moyes was impressed with the player, who can operate as a defensive or offensive midfielder, and was keen to take him to Goodison Park permanently.

However, Silva is not yet eligible for a work permit and so the Merseysiders have agreed a deal with the player's former club Nacional Montevideo of Uruguay, who still own 50 percent of his rights, whereby he will spend a spell on loan at Malaga until he can secure an EU passport - which should be in the New Year.

Silva himself confirmed he would be spending the next few months back in Spain, but was looking forward to linking up with Everton.

"I have joined Malaga to help the club and to demonstrate I am worthy of playing in the Premier League with Everton," he told skysports.com.

"I am hoping to play in Malaga's friendly game against Newcastle this week."


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd forgotten how much I actually hated Newcastle United. "_I'd love it, absolutely love it_"* if they were relegated. Fucking team of individuals and mercenaries. Nice to see how easily led their fans are into supporting their new hero Freddy Shepherd (who had previously referred to his adoring minions as "idiots" for buying replica shirts and slagged of Newcastle's women) after a few panic signings. Nice to see that Souness will be keeping his job too....  

*Wor Kevin Keegan

What would make me laugh would be if James Milner had a "relegation release clause" in his contract.....


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Sep 2, 2005)

It baffles me how people go on about the barcodes being this massive huge club, just because about 15 thousand fickle jobless geordies turned up to a pre arranged press conference to cheer the very men who only last match, were booing and calling to quit, simply so sky could cream all over them and big them up as something they are not... 

The barcodes are not much different to villa... 

Some decent players but lack of squad depth, a decent stadium and a decent fanbase and cachement area of fans... 

The difference is with villa, is we have to compete with 2 other clubs in a 5 mile radius and we still have more trophies, better overall league finishes, longer time in the top division and we still finished above them last year and are above them this year.... 

The difference is, we dont have delusions of grandeur....


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 2, 2005)

Better overall League finishes?

In the Premier League? I think not

And jobless barcodes? It was all kids, don't they have summer holidays in Englands dullest city?


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Sep 5, 2005)

At least we have a summer!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 4, 2006)

HUP LA! Return of ye mighty thread!

Portsmouth sign Emmanuel Olisadabe - Nigerian born Polish striker - on a six month pay as you play loan deal. More later.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 5, 2006)

Zounds!

Portsmouth - apparently - have signed Mwuarnai Benjani from Auxerre as well


----------



## E.J. (Feb 2, 2006)

TLP - is it true that 'arry Redknapp has signed Walsall cult hero (super) Jorge Leitao? We'll if it's true then i'm pleased for Jorge.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 2, 2006)

Not as far as i'm aware E.J - we'd have heard something by now.

You seen our lad D'Allessandro?? Like a young, fit Prosinecki!


----------



## E.J. (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep - and i think that D'allesandro will do a good job for Pompey. Technichally skillfull player and likes to tackle. Only concern is will his slight frame be suitable to the hurly burly of the top flight? Imo  An outside chance of making Argentina's World Cup, he'll be a Fratton Park favourite!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 2, 2006)

Watched him last night, got well stuck in and couldn't be moved off the ball - and we were playing Bolton! Hoof hoof crunch moan is their playing style. He looked brilliant, I mean real world class all round.

If he makes the WC squad and we survive, if we keep him then well...onwards and upwards.


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 2, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Watched him last night, got well stuck in and couldn't be moved off the ball - and we were playing Bolton! Hoof hoof crunch moan is their playing style. He looked brilliant, I mean real world class all round.
> 
> If he makes the WC squad and we survive, if we keep him then well...onwards and upwards.



watched him back in my stoner days on late-night argentinian football. he was superb. absolutely fucking brilliant and i was amazed that he went to germany rather than one of the 'big ones'


----------



## hektik (Apr 10, 2006)

defoe to liverpool, with cisse and 2m going the other way...


----------



## denniseagle (Apr 20, 2006)

who


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2006)

Contender for ulgiest man in world football, Franck Ribery is a target for Arsenal. He's a very pacy and tricky Marseille winger who will replace Pires, or so the rumour goes.


----------



## Termite Man (May 14, 2006)

Mirror is claiming Liverpool are after Darren Bent


----------



## colacubes (May 14, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Mirror is claiming Liverpool are after Darren Bent



Oh god - it's started.  The post-Curbs fall-out is in progress.   

Peter Taylor is apparently on the short-list to take over according to the Observer and BBC website.


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Mirror is claiming Liverpool are after Darren Bent



They do have a knack of going in for distinctly average English strikers, don't they? Heskey, Crouch...Bent!


----------



## Termite Man (May 14, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Oh god - it's started.  The post-Curbs fall-out is in progress.
> 
> Peter Taylor is apparently on the short-list to take over according to the Observer and BBC website.



Charlton have signed a couple of players since the end of the season allready , 

They have Sorondo who has been on loan from Inter Milan but not played much due to injury as well as Cory Gibbs on a free from Feyenord as long as the work permit goes through ok !


----------



## Termite Man (May 14, 2006)

Diamond said:
			
		

> They do have a knack of going in for distinctly average English strikers, don't they? Heskey, Crouch...Bent!



Yeah they seem to be going for the Top English scorer in the premiership


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Yeah they seem to be going for the Top English scorer in the premiership



Fair enough. He's an alright player, but nothing special. We saw that in the Uruguay game. Either way he certainly isn't of the calibre that Liverpool need to fulfill their ambitions. Bent won't win you the premiership, that's for sure.


----------



## Termite Man (May 14, 2006)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Fair enough. He's an alright player, but nothing special. We saw that in the Uruguay game. Either way he certainly isn't of the calibre that Liverpool need to fulfill their ambitions. Bent won't win you the premiership, that's for sure.




You  mean he didn't score in the game , he did some good running off the ball though !


----------



## Diamond (May 14, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> You  mean he didn't score in the game , he did some good running off the ball though !



That's what I mean by distinctly average. He's not shit by any stretch of the imagination, but he's of the same quality as a James Beattie. Maybe he'll improve in time but if I was a Liverpool fan I'd be asking why the club isn't being linked with someone of a higher quality than Darren Bent. If he goes there he'll be just another of the passengers that Gerrard has to carry each and every game.


----------



## JKKne (May 19, 2006)

David O'Bleary said something along the lines of James Milner is my love child and he wants to come to Villa, Newcastle's retained list is out on Monday so more will be known then

Who are we linked with today?
Dirk Kuyt (looks a bit like a Dutch Kevin Kyle for my liking)
Ruud V.N (Inevitable)
Lucas Neil

We're just waiting to rob Pompey of £2m for Amdy Faye (used fivers accepted)


----------



## g force (Jun 2, 2006)

Kuyt is a handy player to have, but not really the sort of person to transform the team. You need a goal scorer!


----------



## potential (Jun 7, 2006)

g force said:
			
		

> Kuyt is a handy player to have, but not really the sort of person to transform the team. You need a goal scorer!


who doesnt miss 3/4 of the season with hamstring injuries...


----------



## Chorlton (Jun 8, 2006)

Didier Agathe in talks with the huns?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 8, 2006)

Apparently West Ham have just signed Lee Bowyer....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 9, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Apparently West Ham have just signed Lee Bowyer....


If he can grow up he could be a good player, and Pardew might sort him out.


----------



## Rune (Jun 11, 2006)

So wanting this not to be true. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/5068332.stm


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2006)

Liverpool have put a bid in for that loveable, cuddly, butter-wouldn't-melt Craig Bellamy, apparently...


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jun 27, 2006)

Bolton are to bolster their youth academy with the signing of Dietmar Hamann.


----------



## g force (Jul 4, 2006)

Barca clearout continues...Gabri's gone to Ajax. Looks like we won't be splashingt out this summer and giving a few more of the kids a chance.

Not really a transfer but Johan Neeskens is Rijkaard's #2   nice to welcome a Barca hero back


----------



## Abjekt (Jul 15, 2006)

Palace have brought in Mark Kennedy [a left footed player playing on the left wing? This doesn't sound like Palace!], Leon Cort from Hull [he was born in Streatham so I love him already] and Scott Flinders from Barnsley, some highly rated young keeper.

We'll still do fuck all next season.


----------



## muser (Jul 19, 2006)

According to team talk we are looking at kuyt. Rafa is hardly ever wrong, but I got to state this guy is not for us, Aurelio and alves are more the ticket.


----------



## kakuma (Jul 21, 2006)

apparently the toon just snatched duff by outbidding tottingham and he's gonna sign this weekend

bowyer, out duff in

that's more like it


----------



## Balbi (Jul 30, 2006)

My fucking pompey forum has been overrun by fucking Fenerbahce cunts, which probably means we're signing Anelka in the next few days.

 @ fener coonts

 @ anelka, no.9


----------



## Rune (Aug 12, 2006)

And Kanu.


----------



## Neva (Dec 1, 2006)

There's rumours going around that Man Utd are signing Henrik Larsson on a short term loan. It would make sense tbh.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> There's rumours going around that Man Utd are signing Henrik Larsson on a short term loan. It would make sense tbh.



Radio Manchester's announced it.Who am i to argue?


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 22, 2007)

What the hell do we want with Manuel Fernandes?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 7, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> What the hell do we want with Manuel Fernandes?



Ironic this one innit?   Kinda miss the great football mind of flims


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 2, 2008)

Sol Cambell, eh?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man U and Tottenham agree a £28M fee for Berbatov? My favorite player in my favorite team!! Please let it be true 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Arshavin-decision-White-Hart-Lane-switch.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

Eto'o is off to uzbekistan, its on some websites atm. lol spurs got rejected for some uzbekistan team


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2009)

*i'd forgotten all about this thread!!!!*

Rgitht every romour i could find about a west ham playing leaving! No matter how silly or clearly made up. I put them here just so it can be seen how much bollocks the press chats. 

upson & green & bellemy to spurs.

upson to arsenal with bentdner coming our way

upson to villa for 10-15 million & bellemy to villa

upson bellemy & parker to man city.

upson to sunderland

beharmi to chelsea

lucas neil to galatasary

lucas neil to blackburn

faubert to nantes

boa morte to cardiff

faubert to lyon

faubert to psg

davernport to bolton

nigel quashie to birmingham.


dave(belives the bottom two)


----------



## Balbi (May 20, 2010)

Let's fire this thread up.

Loads of our squad's for sale.


----------



## StanSmith (Jun 3, 2010)

Wolves have just signed Steven Fletcher for an undisclosed fee but its at least £6.5m


----------



## discokermit (Jun 10, 2010)

StanSmith said:


> Wolves have just signed Steven Fletcher for an undisclosed fee but its at least £6.5m


he looked decent at burnley.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 15, 2010)

StanSmith said:


> Wolves have just signed Steven Fletcher for an undisclosed fee but its at least £6.5m



6.5 million seems a lot to pay for a striker who hardly set the league alight last season.

They could do with a proven goalscorer instead. Someone maybe knocking on a bit who'll get 15 goals. Alexander Frei might be a risky option.


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 17, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> 6.5 million seems a lot to pay for a striker who hardly set the league alight last season.
> 
> They could do with a proven goalscorer instead. Someone maybe knocking on a bit who'll get 15 goals. Alexander Frei might be a risky option.



Yeah its a lot to pay but he did do pretty well for a poor Burnley side, but being of a good age and being British pushes the price skyward. I think him and Doyle will be a very good partnership for us next season*

*Hopefully!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 18, 2010)

Joe Cole's met with Woy Hogdson, apparently, and been offered a deal. Hope he goes for it. He'd be a good signing for Liverpool. But Insua's gone. So two left backs needed.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.sportpost.com/debate/view/Portsmouth+Squad+for+coming+season


----------



## Brubricker (Dec 22, 2010)

Sky is reporting that American striker Robbie Findley will join Nottingham Forest. 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6605959,00.html


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2010)

Keane &  O'Hara to West Ham

Crouch to Newcastle


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Van der Vaart, Pavlyuchenko and Lennon to Newcastle in exchange for Perch, Leon Best and Alan Smith. It was in the Daily Mail this morning, 100% fact. Source was a reliable Tottenham club insider. Daniel Levy himself.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Gareth Bale is signing for Arsenal in the Summer.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Gareth Bale is signing for Arsenal in the Summer.


 
This has been substantiated on twitter now. Fee supposedly £30 million. Not sure if there's any truth in it.


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2010)

Boa Morte to be boiled down for glue.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 23, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Joe Cole's met with Woy Hogdson, apparently, and been offered a deal. Hope he goes for it. He'd be a good signing for Liverpool.


 
Shit deal.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 11, 2011)

Phil Neville to Spurs....WTF?


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Phil Neville to Spurs....WTF?


 
Crouch, Modric, Bale and now Neville.  Phwit phwoo.

In seriousness, a good player if they can get him.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

David Moyes has responded to media speculation linking Phil Neville with a switch to Tottenham by insisting the Blues' skipper is going nowhere.

Press reports on Tuesday suggested Harry Redknapp was preparing a bid for the in-form Everton captain during the current transfer window.

But the Goodison chief has quickly dismissed the story, clarifying the situation regarding the 33-year-old.

He told evertonfc.com: “I spoke with Harry Redknapp briefly before the transfer window opened. Daniel Levy and Bill had an even briefer conversation at our recent game against Spurs and mutually agreed that this would go no further.

"At no time was any offer made - nor would one have been welcomed. Phil Neville is our captain and is an important part of the Everton set-up.

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2011/01/11/moyes-on-neville


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

big eejit said:


> David Moyes has responded to media speculation linking Phil Neville with a switch to Tottenham by insisting the Blues' skipper is going nowhere.
> 
> Press reports on Tuesday suggested Harry Redknapp was preparing a bid for the in-form Everton captain during the current transfer window.
> 
> ...



That's his usual line anyway. Lescott was going nowhere until the money increased to an insane amount.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah but everyone knew that was a bluff re Lescott. This sounds genuine to me. Plus it's not likely to involve an insane amount of money.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like Pienaar might be off to spuds.

The giveaway was bungpuss. When asked about it, he said how much he liked the player and then twitched so badly his head turned inside out.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2011)

Clint Dempsey off to Newcastle United?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool in for Caroll, Pardew looking at Heskey


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 31, 2011)

Chelsea in a 40m + Anelka deal for Torres , Personally I'd rather keep anelka .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

BBC Feed said:
			
		

> Whatever happens with regard to Fernando Torres, Football Focus presenter Dan Walker is reporting that he has been told by a good source that Newcastle striker Andy Carroll will not be moving to Anfield.


Mr. Walker better be right


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Clint Dempsey off to Newcastle United?


Where are you getting that from? While I'm quite a fan of Dempsey's, with Barton, Nolan et al, plus Ireland reportedly on his way, would there be space for Dempsey?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

SSN reporting that Newcastle state they have rejected a £30 million bid from an unnamed club (they think its Liverpool).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Aye, that seems to be the popular opinion everywhere (including here ).


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2011)

'Pool, Chelski and Newcastle all interlinked tonight!


----------



## Bomber (May 18, 2011)

Bellamy to Stoke ....


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2011)

Man City to buy a left back that can tackle. That's for certain. Papers touting Baines.


----------



## StanSmith (May 18, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Bellamy to Stoke ....




OOooohh you shit stirrer you!


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2011)

StanSmith said:


> OOooohh you shit stirrer you!



I thought that was quite funny and was waiting for ed and co to spot it. Wonder what will happen to Bellamy. He seems to think he can stay at Cardiff but with the EUFA rules changing surely City need some cashback on him and certainly can't afford to pay most of his wages for another season.

He wouldn't get near the City starting XI these days and if he decided to slag off Mancini no one would care or give a fuck any more.


----------



## TruXta (May 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Man City to buy a left back that can tackle. That's for certain. Papers touting Baines.


 
One can see that happening... wouldn't mind him at LFC, but when pigs fly and all that.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure Tottenham will be looking to lose the usual job lot; full backs, forwards, maybe central defenders - pick and mix, name a price.


----------



## TruXta (May 18, 2011)

Defoe out? Saw him moaning to the papers today.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Hope so. And Keane, and I'm not bothered about Pav either.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 19, 2011)

N'Zogbia back to Toon, Bale to Manchester United and Defoe to Sunderland.


----------



## manny-p (May 22, 2011)

Samba is moving


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 22, 2011)

Andy Mangan is going to fucking Slopshire


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2011)

carlton cole to west brom or stoke, parker to liverpool or villa. ba to sunderland & upson to spurs, are the sensibelish ones i have heard for our exodus so far.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Defoe out? Saw him moaning to the papers today.


 
Yeah, he's dissatisfied at not getting more starts.  He seems to be suffering under the illusion that you win games by scoring the most offsides.


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah, he's dissatisfied at not getting more starts.  He seems to be suffering under the illusion that you win games by scoring the most offsides.


 
That made me laugh out loud.

Benzema has been ridiculously hot in rumours today cos of some comments by Wenger 



> "Signing him does not seem impossible. He's a player that I like.
> 
> "He's intelligent in his movement, he is capable of combining well with others and making a difference, and of doing individual moves as well.
> 
> "So, for me, he's a player who's at the top level in the world."



His agent says :


> "I went to London for personal business, not to discuss any transfer," said Djaziri.
> 
> "Karim Benzema has a contract with Real Madrid so let's wait and see.
> 
> "He loves Madrid and wants to play every time as he loves playing football."



We can dream at least.

Also, Nasri has been ridiculously linked with Manchester United...


----------



## twistedAM (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah, he's dissatisfied at not getting more starts.  He seems to be suffering under the illusion that you win games by scoring the most offsides.



That reminds me of a photo of Adebayor I saw recently with the caption "Born Offside". He might end up at Spurs.


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2011)

Guardiola to Chelsea.

After the CL final.


----------



## twistedAM (May 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> Guardiola to Chelsea.
> 
> After the CL final.



Why would he want to go there when Mancini is getting sacked? (according to the Daily Mail)


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Cabaye, Gervinho and Gamiero to Newcastle United. Arsenal also linked with Gervinho.


----------



## K1ck3m0n (May 29, 2011)

Samba to Arsenal a persistent rumour.....apparently Wenger made a bid in Jan, player keen but club not, but he will be allowed to go now.    This rumour is all over the place, but may well just be fuelled by it's retelling, rather than being anything concrete.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Rumours about Newcastle getting Clint Dempsey surfacing again. Could just be rehashed from January.


----------



## twistedAM (May 30, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Bellamy to Stoke ....



Looks like he'll be going somewhere. City need to do a fire sale and trim the wage bill to comply with this Platini stuff so there'll be no more loan deals unless the other club pays all the wages. 

It'll be hard to shift some of them as they're on high wags.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

shane long is worth 20million allegedly LOL

dave


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Looks like he'll be going somewhere. City need to do a fire sale and trim the wage bill to comply with this Platini stuff so there'll be no more loan deals unless the other club pays all the wages.
> 
> It'll be hard to shift some of them as they're on high wags.




I can't see there's any way they can get near it by doing that, not by shifting the likes of Bellamy when Toure is still there on 5 times as much. 

They'll be more likely to add to the wage bill this summer - probably massively.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Tottenhamblog - Do we stand a chance of landing Higuain?

No.  No we don't.  Don't be so fucking silly.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Definitely interested in Leandro.  Had a £10.5m bid rejected.

If he's of the same quality as Sandro, I hope we persist.  They can have Keane - I'm sure I read somewhere that he supported Internacional as a kid.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Tottenhamblog - Do we stand a chance of landing Higuain?
> 
> No.  No we don't.  Don't be so fucking silly.



I don't know - what does Mourinho think of Bale?


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't know - what does Mourinho think of Bale?


 
Loves him.  But fuck off.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

could someone please exoplain to me how the hell jordon henderson is allegedly worth 20milion and how phil jones is worth at least 16 million.

That is silly money(allegedly)

dave


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Jun 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> could someone please exoplain to me how the hell jordon henderson is allegedly worth 20milion and how phil jones is worth at least 16 million.
> 
> That is silly money(allegedly)
> 
> dave


Agreed.  By that reckoning/valuation, wee Messi would be worth something in the region of £250million.    To be serious though, in terms of value for money, neither are worth the figures you quote, but I guess in transfer terms, they are worth that, because some idiots are willing to pay it.   Sheer lunacy.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

yaya toure only cost man city 4 million more then liverpool are going to to allegedly pay for henderson.

Now while henderson might be a great prospect. he damn sure isn't the finished product.

Stupid stupid money. Its this sort of thing that in my opinion is the cause of england being a bit shittr then they should be at international level. Why by an english player for 20 million when you could be a foriegn player of similer qualities for 8-12 million. Its madness.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I spose there also considering age and potential, but it does seem a huge sum considering current ability.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yaya toure only cost man city 4 million more then liverpool are going to to allegedly pay for henderson.
> 
> Now while henderson might be a great prospect. he damn sure isn't the finished product.
> 
> ...



Or put it in even more perspective Silva only cost £5m more and De Jong about £5m less. 
Mind you we risked a lot on Ballotelli but I doubt Henderson will provide as much entertainment or sell as much merch.


----------



## newme (Jun 9, 2011)

a lot of numbers dont make a lot of sense, andy carroll and david villa went for the same amount...


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2011)

James Milner.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2011)

If none of the number are making sense to you, maybe . . .  it's not the numbers . . .


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone has posted on an Arsenal rumours site that there's a reason so many (?) players are leaving Arsenal.  It's, allegedly, because Arsene is getting the sack and Mark Hughes is being brought in as his replacement. 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.       NO!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh wouldn't that be something.


----------



## newme (Jun 9, 2011)

Nothing to do with the apparent lack of silverware or ambition then.


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Jun 9, 2011)

newme said:


> Nothing to do with the apparent lack of silverware or ambition then.


 Well, exactly.  
And the culprit of this sparky rumour is claiming he got the " scoop" from a friend who works at SSN.   So, a Spuds supporting fantasist then


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> James Milner.



Yeah but we got £8million cash back and the further bonus of not having to pay Stephen Ireland any wages

That was easily the biggest waste of money by anyone last season. Has Ireland gone to back Villa now?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...00-000-a-week-to-join-City-article746398.html

Surely just a made-up rumour, but imagine the toxic fumes across Manchester if this did come to pass.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...00-000-a-week-to-join-City-article746398.html
> 
> Surely just a made-up rumour, but imagine the toxic fumes across Manchester if this did come to pass.



It might not be that likely to happen but I'd be surprised if City weren't making some sort of colossal offer for him tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It might not be that likely to happen but I'd be surprised if City weren't making some sort of colossal offer for him tbh.


 
Wouldn't surprise me if they've tested the waters, but surely even the mentalists at Real realise that what they've got in him can't be had elsewhere? If they're to stand any chance of prising the league from Barcelona next season they need CR to be as good, if not better, than he has been the season past.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2011)

BBC gossip said:
			
		

> Barcelona will make a big push to sign Cesc Fabregas while the Arsenal midfielder is on holiday in the city this week. The Catalan side value the 24-year-old at £35m and are ready to offer the Gunners their choice of players in return.



I do hope for their sake Barcelona have been a bit more careful with their wording.

"Choice of player you say? That little Argentinian kid looks interesting..."


----------



## manny-p (Jun 14, 2011)

Alexis Sánchez most likely going to Man City according to Udinese owner. What a player.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 14, 2011)

Wycombe to sign the remaining Aldershot players that they haven't already bought


----------



## Corax (Jun 15, 2011)

£22m lol.

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/96451.html?CMP=OTC-RSS

That's just daft.  Berbatov was £30m.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 15, 2011)

david moyes has found £2.36 down the back of the sofa. We're gonna be spending big this season :|


----------



## Rollem (Jun 16, 2011)

Latest transer news from Loftus Road:

WE HAVE NOT SIGNED ANYONE


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure you keep us updated on that developing action, things could change at ANY MINUTE.

/skysportsnews


----------



## Mungy (Jun 17, 2011)

update: moyes also found a midget gem and some jelly tots.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 20, 2011)

Second time I've seen the rumour that Barcelona will sell Villa to fund a move for Fabregas (though could just be the original story recycled, obviously). I know they're very keen on Fabregas, but is he really worth getting rid of Villa? I thought Villa was in seriously good form at the moment


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah that one confuses me as well, why the fuck would they get rid of him to fund anyone.

dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 22, 2011)

Whoops, just seen my typo


----------



## krink (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunderland make £8m bid for Ipswich striker Connor Wickham on bbc. anyone know if he's any good? he's only 18 so seems a high price to me.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2011)

krink said:


> Sunderland make £8m bid for Ipswich striker Connor Wickham on bbc. anyone know if he's any good? he's only 18 so seems a high price to me.


 
He'll be good until Bruce manages him.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2011)

utter class in theory. You wont get him for 8 though.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jun 22, 2011)

Lots of clubs after him afaik, l'pool included.


----------



## krink (Jun 22, 2011)

yup, if he has any flair bruce will soon knock that out of him.


----------



## krink (Jun 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> utter class in theory. You wont get him for 8 though.
> 
> dave


 
ipswich's starting price is 12 million apparently.


----------



## krink (Jun 22, 2011)

Seb Larsson at sunderland for medical today.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 22, 2011)

This Alexis Sanchez story seems to have a twist every day. Yesterday Barca were favourites to get him now it's City with United apparently unwilling to go above £30m.

Meanwhile it looks like we'll offload Adebayor to Zenit St Petersburg


----------



## tjacks55 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Fabregas Transfert*

Latest Updates from Barcelona is that They won't be paying 40 millions for Fabregas as he doesn't even worth the half of it after the past season and Villa His as you guys said in good Shape so he's definately staying I think that Wenger knows what he's doing: He blocked him last year and said he would let him go this one and now Barcelona is about to give up!they might use him in a trade for a better player...


----------



## krink (Jun 23, 2011)

Ash Young to Man U - just crossing Ts and dotting Is. One of last season's best players for me.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2011)

If its ashley young i reckon the crossing of t's, or well anything really, will prove problematic.

dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 23, 2011)

A little unsure as to where he'll fit in, what with Valencia and Nani, though I seem to remember at the end of the season reading that Nani may be on his way out.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2011)

yep, reckon nani might leave.

but to be honest 3 wingers in a squad is hardly excessive is it.

dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 23, 2011)

Aye, fair enough, I tend to work to Pro Evo logic of "I've got two wingers, they'll start every game, I might bring on another if they get tired"


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2011)

krink said:


> Ash Young to Man U - just crossing Ts and dotting Is. One of last season's best players for me.


 
Thank fuck for that.  We've been linked with him dozens of times and would have been an expensive waste of money for us.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2011)

Sanchez now looks Barca or maybe United bound. Apparently he was to take a flight from Chile to Europe to discuss terms but when he found out it was City he refused to board

And Adebayor doesn't fancy playing in Russia. No surprise from a "man" that wears a snood in August.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Thank fuck for that.  We've been linked with him dozens of times and would have been an expensive waste of money for us.


 
 LOL!


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2011)

Kranjcar, Modric, Bale, all very good left wing players.
Young can play as a support striker too.  We have three of those, and no 'proper' centre-forward.

Ashley Young would cost a fortune, particularly as he's English  Would spending £25m on him be a good use of Spurs' resources?  No.

We need a proper CF first.  After that a RW to make Lennon fight for his place, and some defensive reinforcement.  Spending half the transfer budget on Young would be idiocy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And Adebayor doesn't fancy playing in Russia. No surprise from a "man" that wears a snood in August.



The cold isn't the only reason an African player wouldn't want to go to play in Russia tbf.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The cold isn't the only reason an African player wouldn't want to go to play in Russia tbf.



Yeah that's a good point which I overlooked in the desperation to get rid of him.


----------



## bromley (Jun 27, 2011)

Danny Green to Charlton Athletic from Dagenham & Redbridge for £400k?


----------



## tjacks55 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep! no blackman wants to play in Russia they know how it might end...when you know how racist the fans can be over there, especially when you got a bad attitude like Ade's! Hope Nani won't leave tho Still cant believe he didn't start on the CL Final might have been better even tho guardiola's team would win anyway...


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2011)

But surely they wouldn't have been awarded the World Cup if they had a problem with racism?


----------



## bromley (Jun 29, 2011)

bromley said:


> Danny Green to Charlton Athletic from Dagenham & Redbridge for £400k?


 
Woohoo!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2011)

John O'Shea having a medical at Sunderland apparently.... being reported on AP.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2011)

Wes Brown too. Nice to think they'll both have a mate there on their first day.

They like each other, right?


----------



## krink (Jul 7, 2011)

sunderland seem to be a bit of a rest home/training camp for man united.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Steve Bruce innit.


----------



## krink (Jul 7, 2011)

yup. i'm not complaining


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

alex chamberlain medical at the gooners


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> alex chamberlain medical at the gooners


 
thats a shit move for him, he's better staying at saints for the season and getting games under his belt. Walcott fucked up by going to Arsenal too early and I reckon Alex will as well.


----------



## krink (Aug 9, 2011)

sunderland signed some kid from Derry?


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

tjacks55 said:


> Yep! no blackman wants to play in Russia they know how it might end...when you know how racist the fans can be over there, especially when you got a bad attitude like Ade's! Hope Nani won't leave tho Still cant believe he didn't start on the CL Final might have been better even tho guardiola's team would win anyway...



You say that but Eto'o has just signed for Anzhi Makhachkala. Frankly rather surprising considering the blatant racism that appears to be evident there tho the 20 million euros a year probably helps. They've also got Roberto Carlos and tried to get Elano from Santos, also linked with Ganso. Weird selection of players to go for considering.


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 15, 2011)

Robbie Keane signs with LA Galaxy.

http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ycn-8960231


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 30, 2011)

Newcastle raiding another Italian club for Bruno di Gradi apparently.


----------



## krink (Dec 20, 2011)

maybe a bit early but winter window opens 1st jan - heard anything?

At our place Martin O'Neill will be looking for at least a goal scorer, someone who can attack from midfield and maybe someone on the left of defence but I've no idea who is out there and available. We may be interested in Nikica Jelavic and James Collins. Don't know much about Jelavic.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 30, 2011)

frimpong coming to wolves on loan. not gossip, confirmed.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 2, 2012)

krink said:


> We may be interested in* Nikica Jelavic* and James Collins. Don't know much about Jelavic.



He is out the door soon. He was omitted from the rangers squad against Motherwell today with a slight 'injury'.


----------



## krink (Jan 11, 2012)

long-haired, booze-hound liverpool flop andy carrol might be going back to toon for 10 million.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jan 13, 2012)

Everton sign Darron Gibson for £1.5m. I'd rather have had Jamie Vardy from Fleetwood, he would have cost about the same.


----------



## bromley (Jan 30, 2012)

Matt Tubbs to Bournemouth for £800k.

I'm utterly flabbergasted!


----------



## Corax (Jan 30, 2012)

Some nonsense referring to The Floral Dance at Spurs.  If I track one of these cryptic "ITK"s down and shoot them in the face for spouting bullshit, would a jury acquit me on the grounds of intolerable provocation?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 5, 2012)

Frank lampard to huddersfield


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2012)

The Vertonghen speculation's gotten me a little moist I must admit. I know I'm probably being duped by a YouTube video, but this makes him look rather special.


----------



## Supine (May 20, 2012)

John terry to wormwood scrubs fc


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 28, 2012)

Talk is that Hazard's going to Chelsea.

Not sure how large a part Louis Saha's tweet has played in this rumour 




> Apparently on his way to Chelseafc.@hazardeden10


----------



## mack (May 28, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Talk is that Hazard's going to Chelsea.
> 
> Not sure how large a part Louis Saha's tweet has played in this rumour


 
Hazard seems like a big tart..


----------



## Gingerman (May 28, 2012)

So Hazard is goin to the 6th best team in the league? Would have thought he'd set his sights a little higher


----------



## JimW (May 29, 2012)

Our Wembley hero Nick Powell to Man U for three or four million; maybe Arsenal to try a bid.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 1, 2012)

Louis Saha has been released by Spurs and City have released Owen Hargreaves, quite a few other surprises on the list announced on SSN.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2012)

Kagawa to MU.  http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7795893/United-agree-Kagawa-deal


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 17, 2012)

Please, please let this be true.
Him and Yaya would be unstoppable.
http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7996869/City-eye-De-Rossi


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2012)

joey barton going on loan to marseille for a year.... that should be interesting!


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2012)

from the fiver 







.. meanwhile Sebastien Bassong could barely contain his excitement when unveiled as Norwich's new signing.


----------



## bromley (Aug 28, 2012)

Dale Stephens to Aston Villa.


----------



## SallyMaclennane (Dec 14, 2012)

Where will Balotelli go?

Where should he go?

Will he go?

New here:
Hello my name is SallyMaclennane and I am almost a man.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2012)

Little disappointed Chelsea are now apparently faves for Theo. There was talk of him going abroad and I always think it could be good from a national team POV for one or two players to ply their trade abroad.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Little disappointed Chelsea are now apparently faves for Theo. There was talk of him going abroad and I always think it could be good from a national team POV for one or two players to ply their trade abroad.


 
Theo's not good enough to play abroad, his crossing and passing is too hit and miss.  Good for the prem though since everything is 100mph.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2012)

Aye, tis a fair point, though that's kinda my point - would be nice to have a couple of players who could do something that wasn't at 100mph.

Like a Paul Scholes, for example 

Ooh, send Wilshire abroad instead!  (No offence Gunners )


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes when we as a football nation appreciate players for having football brains and not being just sprinters and athletes we might actually do something internationally.  Wilshire definitely fits this mould but there's not enough of his type around.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 14, 2012)

You mean like Owen Hargreaves?......


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 10, 2013)

Apparently Milan have agreed a €10m deal for Sneijder with... Galatasaray?! 

The player yet to agree personal terms, not sure I can see that ever happening!

Man Utd reported as having secured Zaha too, immediately loaned back to Palace until the end of the season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2013)

Being reported Chelsea (in fact the reports really say Abramovich) are offering Guardiola £18,000,000 a year to be their coach.

*If* it was true it would actually pressure Pep, I suppose.


----------



## moody (Jan 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Milan have agreed a €10m deal for Sneijder with... Galatasaray?!
> 
> The player yet to agree personal terms, not sure I can see that ever happening!
> 
> Man Utd reported as having secured Zaha too, immediately loaned back to Palace until the end of the season.


 

sneijder is hoping for a premier league lub to step in, its been reported in a few places that liverpool maybe going to place a bid.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2013)

So he's gone to Turkey.

Despite everything, it still surprises me when players refuse to lower their wages to go to a bigger club . I suppose in some cases it's not the money per se, it's that they don't want to be seen to be conceding ground, or being 'demoted'.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Pants Man (Aug 6, 2013)

Bale story getting more boring by the day.


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> Bale story getting more boring by the day.


 
AVB effectively telling Real to go fuck themselves was quite amusing though.

I'm rather hoping that this is true:


> Update from conversation I had yesterday.
> Bale is not for sale *unless *Tottenham receive a ridiculous offer. The money offered, and quoted in the press, even though a world record, is not deemed ridiculous by the spurs board. Tottenham have told Madrid this. There are no current negotiations and no current contact between the clubs.
> Tottenham feel they must be compensated for the commercial outlay and immediate loss of earnings if Bale goes. This would mean an offer significantly north of £80 million.
> 
> ...


I know all 99.99% of "ITK" is bullshit. But this definitely isn't, because I really _*want*_ it to be true.   

Fuck it though, Paulinho, Chadli and Soldado ain't bad going so far - and I suspect a significant factor in Lewis releasing those funds was about trying to convince Bale of our ambition.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> AVB effectively telling Real to go fuck themselves was quite amusing though.
> 
> I'm rather hoping that this is true:
> 
> ...



Or he might have been releasing the funds in expectation of a bale-sized transfer fee coming in.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Or he might have been releasing the funds in expectation of a bale-sized transfer fee coming in.


 
Might have been.  And in any other season I'd have that down as a virtual certainty.

*But...*

The new TV deal's provided a whacking great windfall to Prem teams - £2bn more than the previous one.  That'll see the bottom ranking team get _at least_ £20m more each season.  Spurs, as well being guaranteed to finish in the top 6 even by h8erz, are usually a favourite for televising so can probably expect  up to £60m more per season than last year.

That's just domestic revenue too.  Don't know if the overseas deals have been finalised yet, but they were also up for renewal and would be expected to increase significantly.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Pablo Osvaldo to St Mary's ?.. maybe.


----------



## Silva (Aug 18, 2013)

The word in Spain is apparently Falcao didn't appreciate being taken the tax-exempt status in Monaco, and wants out. To Real.

Or even the twats have noticed nobody cares that much if Bale comes or goes, and need a new strategy to sell newspapers. The problem will be convincing FIFA/UEFA he didn't already have two valid contracts this season.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 18, 2013)

£15m club record for Osvaldo


----------



## big eejit (Aug 30, 2013)

I would laugh like a hyena with a feather up its arse if the Bale transfer fell through and Levi and Spurs ended up a £100 million up shit Creek.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 30, 2013)

arsenal to win at weekend, 3-2


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

Real Madrid have now spent £1,003,984,000 on players since 2002


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

But are they happy?


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 3, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Real Madrid have now spent £1,003,984,000 on players since 2002



Financial FairPlay in full swing


----------



## fehle (Sep 7, 2013)

Chelsea officially announced that they have on the transfer of William and Russia super giants Anzhi agree the Brazilian midfielder will become Chelsea's first four signings this summer.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2013)

fehle said:
			
		

> Chelsea officially announced that they have on the transfer of William and Russia super giants Anzhi agree the Brazilian midfielder will become Chelsea's first four signings this summer.



Got a link or source for this official announcement?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 19, 2013)

Diego Costa is believed to be one name on a five-man shortlist of strikers drawn up by Arsenal, the others being the Juventus striker *Fernando Llorente*, Milan's *Stephan El Shaarawy,*Borussia Dortmund's *Robert Lewandowski* and Paris Saint-Germain's *Ezequiel Lavezzi*.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/19/football-transfer-rumours


----------



## nomibucha (Jan 4, 2014)

This is very nice and very informative sharing about football.actually i am very crazy about football.this is very  nice sharing and i get very much information from it ,


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

nomibucha said:


> This is very nice and very informative sharing about football.actually i am very crazy about football.this is very  nice sharing and i get very much information from it ,



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diond (Jan 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Yes. It is very nice.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 15, 2014)

Good news for *Arsenal* fans. Arsène Wenger has at long last developed a taste for spending preposterous amounts of money, and is preparing another of the club's suspiciously precise bids, £37m this time, on *Julian Draxler* of Schalke. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/15/football-transfer-rumours-arsenal-julian-draxler


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good news for *Arsenal* fans. Arsène Wenger has at long last developed a taste for spending preposterous amounts of money, and is preparing another of the club's suspiciously precise bids, £37m this time, on *Julian Draxler* of Schalke.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/15/football-transfer-rumours-arsenal-julian-draxler



Good/ promising player but not at that price


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 15, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Good/ promising player but not at that price



I think the bid is precise so as to trigger a release clause in Draxler's contract. Maybe we are doing another Suarez and the eyes are elsewhere.
I don't know enough about Draxler to comment on the value but nothing is cheap in January.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 30, 2014)

Pants Man said:


> £15m club record for Osvaldo




How's that working out for you?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

Mario Balotelli to Arsenal?
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/05/the-rumour-mill-mario-balotelli-arsenal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2014)

Hugo Lloris to join Arsenal from Spurs?
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/11/the-rumour-mill-hugo-lloris-arsenal-tottenham


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Hugo Lloris to join Arsenal from Spurs?
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/11/the-rumour-mill-hugo-lloris-arsenal-tottenham


Can't see it happening, his distribution is woeful.


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Hugo Lloris to join Arsenal from Spurs?
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/11/the-rumour-mill-hugo-lloris-arsenal-tottenham


Giroud just being a twat more like


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

Arsenal to rescue Mario Balotelli?
http://www.theguardian.com/football...-transfer-rumour-mill-mario-balotelli-arsenal


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 23, 2014)

He really is a mood player, only turns it on when he feels like it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 8, 2014)

Javi Martínez to Arsenal for £32m?
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/08/football-transfer-rumours-javi-martinez-arsenal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2014)

Arsenal lead race as James Milner tells Manchester City he wants to leave.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/18/arsenal-james-milner-manchester-city


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Javi Martínez to Arsenal for £32m?
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/08/football-transfer-rumours-javi-martinez-arsenal





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Arsenal lead race as James Milner tells Manchester City he wants to leave.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/18/arsenal-james-milner-manchester-city




Never mind those or Balotelli - This....would...be...phenomenal:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...use-liverpool-transfer-as-arsenal-prepare-bid


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.arsenal.com/home

Oh...my...god, what a signing


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 1, 2014)

Falcao to Man U? That's a hell of a deal, but surely they need defenders, not more attacking options?

Di Maria, Mata, Falcao, Rooney, V. Persie.

Looks like bye bye Danny Welbeck.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2015)

Santi Cazorla to Atlético Madrid?
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/feb/16/football-transfer-rumours


----------



## Mungy (Mar 4, 2015)

martinez -> dole queue


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2015)

I know he's not the force he once was, but RVP sold for only £4.7m?!


----------



## baldylocks (Dec 15, 2015)

Chelsea to get rid of Diego Costa. The story goes he was having the affair with the female medic who got sacked and is the one behind the dressing room revolt behind the teams demise


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2015)

nuffsaid said:


> But the biggy is Beckham, heard last night on Talksport that Real Madrid will put an offer in around July, then see what happens.


Wow, this goes back a long way...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like Headless Chicken from Spurs to Newcastle done for £12m. 

Seller's market.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2016)

Biggest deal isn't even a player it seems -

Pep Guardiola to take over at Man City in the summer

Just need Mourinho at Man Utd and next season could be very entertaining.


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Biggest deal isn't even a player it seems -
> 
> Pep Guardiola to take over at Man City in the summer
> 
> Just need Mourinho at Man Utd and next season could be very entertaining.



I really hope for the good of football that Man City/Pep don't try and sign a Messi/Neymar - It would just be fucking embarrassing watching players like that in the "Premier" league.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah Messi and Neymar in the Prem would be awf....Wait, what?


----------



## nuffsaid (May 19, 2016)

Kante to Arsenal? - Gossip: Kante to Arsenal, United vs City for Sane - Football365

If this happens it'll feel like taking a little old lady's bag of 50ps for her gas meter off her - sorry luv, let me relieve you of that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2016)

Aubameyang to city? £70m offer rumoured


----------



## Whatnow? (Jun 22, 2016)

Seems doubtful, Dortmund have already lost two and Mkhitaryan looks like he might be off to United too. Also I can't see Pep playing two up and 70m to sit on the bench when Aguero is first choice seems unlikely. Then again he does spend half the season injured.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 23, 2016)

Vardy staying at Leicester.


----------



## Whatnow? (Jun 24, 2016)

Wanyama gone to Tottenham.


----------



## diond (Sep 2, 2016)

Not current transfer news but this is a story told by Dean Saunders of when Brian Clough tried to sign him from Derby County back in 1991.
Retro Football: Dean Saunders Remembers Brian Clough’s Unorthodox Attempt To Sign Him For Nott’m Forest In 1991 (Audio) | Who Ate all the Pies

Vert funny.


----------



## tadcaster2014 (May 4, 2017)

Youri Tielemans to Man City - Sky Sports


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)

Deadline day then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2019)

Seems Paul is off to mainland Europe for sure. Real or Juve the only thing to decide 





> Manchester United's France midfielder Paul Pogba, 26, has told the club he wants to join Real Madrid this summer and has already agreed contract terms with the Spanish giants





> Juventus want to bring Pogba back to Turin but would need to sell two or three key players to afford Manchester United's 130m euro (£112m) valuation of the France international


Also more talk of De Gea leaving the theatre of dreams. 


> Italian champions Juventus may also try to beat Paris St-Germain to the signing of 28-year-old Manchester United and Spain goalkeeper David de Gea.




Not sure that Maguire is worth £90m 

Values - CIES Football Observatory


> Manchester City want to sign Leicester and England defender Harry Maguire, but the Foxes want £90m for the 26-year-old. City boss Pep Guardiola is also interested in Liverpool's 27-year-oldNetherlands defender Virgil van Dijk.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2019)

Juicy gossip from the Star, gamechanger if true:


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2021)

Bumping this old thread as there’s no where else to put it . Wolves have pulled off a potentially very good loan deal in Trincao from Barcelona. He was sensational in the Portuguese league before signing for Barca, hopefully he’ll hit his stride .


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2021)

Tom Heaton back to Man United.  De Gea off somewhere else?








						Man Utd boss Ole Gunnar Solskjaer explains why he signed Tom Heaton
					

Manchester United recently signed Tom Heaton on a free transfer from Aston Villa.




					www.express.co.uk
				




A strange one as they've got Henderson and De Gea and I've not heard much noise about De Gea leaving this year (he'd have to find somebody willing to pay him £350000 a week for a kick off). They've also given Lee Grant a further contract, so all a bit


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Tom Heaton back to Man United.  De Gea off somewhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, thinking about this, it may be that nothing's changed.  De Gea and Henderson joint number 1, a situation De Gea wouldn't have accepted back in his 'best goalkeeper in the world' days, but might now due to his 'richest goalkeeper in the world' status.  So, the only real change is Heaton displacing Grant, which makes Grant getting another contract the odd bit.  

Surprised Mata's signed another contract. At his age you'd expect a transfer to somewhere he might play a bit.  Without looking, it might be he has kids in school or summat.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2021)

How much for Kane to go to City? How many League clubs would that save?


----------



## Numbers (Aug 4, 2021)

City closing in on a 100 million deal for Grealish.  FFS, 100 million for Grealish.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> City closing in on a 100 million deal for Grealish.  FFS, 100 million for Grealish.



And it's done.









						‘Dream come true’: Jack Grealish seals record £100m Manchester City move
					

Manchester City have confirmed the £100m British-record signing of Jack Grealish from Aston Villa in a powerful statement of the club’s intent




					www.theguardian.com
				




Meanwhile, Messi becomes a free agent.









						Lionel Messi leaving Barcelona after ‘obstacles’ thwart contract renewal
					

Barcelona have announced that Lionel Messi is leaving the club after ‘financial and structural obstacles’ made it impossible to renew his contract




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2021)

In fairness to city, for Freakish, that works out at about £16million a year for a 6 year contract. 
Spit in the ocean.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

Messi could have afforded to stay and play for Barca for a grand a week if he really loved them.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Messi could have afforded to stay and play for Barca for a grand a week if he really loved them.


Barcelona is a grim town.... His heart clearly yearns for Tottenham high street


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 6, 2021)

Aston Villa’s signings of Ings, Bailey and Buendia are decent imo


----------



## Wilf (Aug 6, 2021)

Wonder if Man United will put in bids for both Messi and Ronaldo this Summer?  A 2-for-1 humiliation as their bids get sent straight to junkmail again.  Go on, go for the hat trick, have a go at Kane as well.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 6, 2021)

S-i-l in Barcelona reckons the streets are noticeably empty this lunchtime as people are indoors watching TV for Messi updates.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 6, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> S-i-l in Barcelona reckons the streets are noticeably empty this lunchtime as people are indoors watching TV for Messi updates.


If I was them I’d be tracking flights from Barcelona to Paris


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 7, 2021)

Lukaku seems done and dusted at  €115 million


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2021)

Harry Kane to be agreed yet at over £100m


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 8, 2021)

Reported that Spurs have had a bid accepted for  Lautaro Martínez , if so ( and there are conflicting reports of whether this was before or after Lukaku's transfer was agreed) then Spurs imo have a buyer for Kane


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Messi could have afforded to stay and play for Barca for a grand a week if he really loved them.


I've just read that it would have been illegal to do this - the largest drop in wages a player can be compelled to take is 50%, which Messi agreed to without hesitation.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> If I was them I’d be tracking flights from Barcelona to Paris


Why Modern Football Is Shit, Part 3047: when the journos were waiting for him to head off to France one of them reported '_Messi's private jet is fuelled and his entourage of around a dozen is waiting to make the trip to Paris'_.  FFS!


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2021)

The39thStep said:


>



i thought this was fairly interesting








						No surprise Leeds lost to Manchester United, just look at the wage bills | Jonathan Wilson
					

Although teams can often defy financial logic for a time, to move up a tier is incredibly difficult




					www.theguardian.com
				



it would be interesting to see a prem league table of the biggest wage bills top to bottom


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i thought this was fairly interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						EPL 2022 Payroll Wages Tracker
					

A real-time look at the payroll totals for each 2022-2023 EPL team, including breakdowns by position.




					www.spotrac.com


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> EPL 2022 Payroll Wages Tracker
> 
> 
> A real-time look at the payroll totals for each 2022-2023 EPL team, including breakdowns by position.
> ...


Looking at the figures on that more closely I see Everton are listed as "zero" wage bill on their forwards...might not be that accurate

ETA different figures here








						Premier League Clubs Wage Bills in 2022-22 (Revealed)
					

This is no secret that Premier League is the world’s biggest football league in every aspect, whether its popularity, viewership or revenue. Thus, the league features some of the best talents in the world, which makes the games more competitive and exciting for the fans. According to recent...




					www.sportingfree.com


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Looking at the figures on that more closely I see Everton are listed as "zero" wage bill on their forwards...might not be that accurate
> 
> ETA different figures here
> 
> ...


All these tables are indicative rather than exact  tbh as the EPL clubs all return figures at different times  and the transfer window isn't closed yet. The best two people for football figures  are The Swiss Ramble and The Price of Football on Twitter


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks like Zouma is off to West Ham, Kounde ( Seviille centre half) to Chelsea.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2021)

The39thStep said:


>



not to in any way stop laughing at arsenal, but in the bigger scheme of the weekly wage bills arsenal are still some way down the list...way behind CHel$$$ki


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> not to in any way stop laughing at arsenal, but in the bigger scheme of the weekly wage bills arsenal are still some way down the list...way behind CHel$$$ki


Funnily enough when you win trophy’s the wage bill isn’t so much of a problem .  It’s when you stop winning them or don’t have an income through player sales it can become a problem .


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2021)

Came over a bit harsh there ska invita , soz was in between ordering drinks


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2021)

Transfer policy not what is used to be


----------

